# SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS - TTC with TX



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

New home for September and October 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Zarah, 18th Sep, IVF, 
poppylou, 18th Sep, ICSI, 
Coco Chanel, 18th Sep, ICSI
Symphony, 20th Sep, IVF, 
Feistyglitter, 20th Sep, IUI, 
pati, 20th Sep, ICSI, 
MaryDoll, 20th Sep, ICSI,  
Kookymare, 21st Sep, IVF, 
NCKB, 21st Sep, IVF, 
twizzy, 21st Sep, IVF, 
susie1, 22nd Sep, FET
livity k, 22nd Sep, FET, 
Beatrix, 23rd Sep, ICSI
thumbelina, 23rd Sep, ICSI, 
SAGE1, 23rd Sep, IVF, 
CEL, 25th Sep, ICSI, 
freckles23, 25th Sep, ICSI, 
jetula, 25th Sep, IVF, 
Soozhe, 25th Sep, FET
juneloon, 25th Sep, IVF
AlisonM, 25th Sep, IVF, 
mammamia1, 25th Sep, IVF, 
louise2930, 25th Sep, IVF, 
just belive, 26th Sep, IVF, 
nickym, 27th Sep, IVF
chinup07, 27th Sep, ICSI, 
Katlou, 27th Sep, IVF, 
mcknoc, 28th Sep, IUI, 
lucyloo12, 28th Sep, ICSI, 
clc_girly, 28th Sep, ICSI, 
vivienss, 28th Sep, IVF
followyourdream, 28th Sep, IVF
DRIVER225, 28th Sep, ICSI, 
bubbles_k88, 1st Oct, ICSI, 
dreamer100, 1st Oct, IVF
gerbinia, 1st Oct, IVF
becky79, 2nd Oct, IVF
duchess72, 2nd Oct, ICSI, 
jools, 2nd Oct, IVF, 
Trinity22, 2nd Oct, IVF
emma.b, 3rd Oct, ICSI
Phillipa2, 3rd Oct, ICSI
vicks67, 4th Oct, IVF
ichimo, 4th Oct, IVF
sedgwick, 4th Oct, IVF
Honeywitch, 4th Oct, IVF
DublinDame, 5th Oct, IVF
littlestar, 5th Oct, ICSI
bettanygirl, 6th Oct, ICSI
jato1977, 6th Oct, IVF
paula131, 7th Oct, IVF
xxxdanixxx, 7th Oct, ICSI
smiley4, 8th Oct, ICSI
karen55, 8th Oct, FET
lilololo, 10th Oct, IVF
pussens2, 11th Oct, IVF
floss980, TBC, IVF
Sharrie, 14th Oct, ICSI




Much love, Liz xxx​
I am going to be updating the list over the next few days, i will be removing people from July/August so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let me know!!


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

oh i am first on new thread  just book marking XX


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the concern.  I will be watching you all.  Good luck  and best wishes. 

Suzia


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all just marking!

Still get discharge (been 3 days now), its dark brown now and still just (tmi) on wiping. Beginning to thinks its been going on to long for implantation, no AF cramps though. Might give the clinic a ring tomorrow.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

moocat, sorry you are havin a time of it hun.  i think it still could be implantation as it's only when you wipe, my 1st cycle it was on liner/pad.   it's implantation hun


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

lizzyM can you add me please i have just had my first ivf! and test date is on 12th september xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi girlies, Good Luck to all those testing this week.      

Dawn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Girls - I was weak and tested 10DP3DT.  It was a BFN so I'm preparing for the worst.  Gutted.    

Luck, love and   for everyone else testing this week.

Reb xxx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

I'm out - af arrived last night with a vengance. Tested this morning anyway out of hope desperation but was negative. Am so so sad, I hardly slept last night for crying. I feel like I've let down my darling husband who has put up with so much through the drugs and everything. Only yesterday my dad was tellking me about a man his age he'd seen pushing a little boy in a buggy and how he was hoping that would be him soon  sorry dad.

This was our last shot at ivf, going to try a vasectomy reversal and just keep our fingers crossed now. Thanks for all your support over the last few months, and good luck to everyone else whether a bfp or waiting or finding the strength to move onwards.

Joeyblue x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh joeyblue, that's so sad, sorry to hear your news,  

lots of love
kerrie xxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Liz, hi ladies,

Can you add me to your list. I had my embryo transfer on Monday 31st, and will be testing on September 13th. Have been following Hammersmith Hospital thread and the August/Sept Cycle buddies but feel I'm going to need this thread as well to get through the dreaded 2WW! 

Thanks ladies,

Helen xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

joeyblue, i'm so sorry for you and your dh


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Helen, 

Welcome sending you sticky vibes!!

Kerrie xxxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi and welcome helen!

how are you ladies, coping well?!!


----------



## emily52 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi 
Sadly tested BFN this morning, did a silly thing and tested early on sunday(BFN) so kind of knew what to expect this morning!  
Good look to all you other ladies out there waiting.
  
Emily


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, can I join.

My official test date is this Sunday (6th Sept).

Congrats to all who have got positive results to date and hugs to those with negatives xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry joeyblue - for you and DH.  Thinking of you.


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Reb363- it may be too soon to get proper result, hang in there hun.

Sorry to those with BFNs, take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

so soz for the girls with a bfn xxxxxx sending hugs your way xxxxxxx

well today for me its been 4 days since my little embie went in and this morning ive had pinkish colour on the excess pessarie when i wiped!! really hoping its ok and nothing to worry about!!


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Zoie -
Just wanted to say that I tried to reply to your PM, but your inbox was full!
X Hola


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,
Liz, can you add me to the list, my OTD is the 10th Sept?
Joeyblue, so sorry, keep strong and never give up hope   
reb363, don't give up yet, there is still time, keep  
I'm a week into the 2WW and going stir crazy  . How about you girls? I'm off work so my mind is on it 24 7. Had really bad AF pains yesterday and got really upset   but then I convinced myself that it was implantation. I also had very light pink tinge on my knickers this morning (tmi). No pains today so fingers crossed   .
Lots of      to everyone.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi ladies hope you don't mind if I join you I am on my 4th & final IVF & we had 2 day 3 embryos transfered yesterday 

good luck to everyone on 2ww  

 to those who have had a recent BFN, 

 to everyone celebrating a recent BFP 


xxxxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your bfns, I know how disappointed you guys must be feeling!! but Reb, have read on a couple of threads of women testing too early and getting a negative and then testing a couple of days later and being pregnant, so don't give up yet! I'm testing 12th Sept after my first IUI and I don't know how i'm going to get through the next 2 weeks without going mad!! Have felt really tired and quite stiff since, was wondering if that was down to the injection I was given to ovulate, any ideas? xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Helen and Moocat, good to see you here!  

Sorry about the BFPs      

We just had our IVF transfer yesterday and had two embies (Papa and Toto) put back. 

For some reason our OTD is the 11th September, although I notice other people with the same TX date have different dates.

How are all the ladies who have had recent transfers? Are you feeling OK.

I feel as if I have been through a sausage machine and and have been spat out at the other end. It's so peculiar not having anything else to do in terms of treament, after all the injections/scans/blood tests. Tumbleweed rolls by.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Joey and Emily so sorry for you   take care of yourselves and your oh's. 

I feel so low today.   covered in spots, knackered and just fed up. Tested this morning and was bfn - I know it's early (11dpt) and there's still hope but I got +ve's at this stage previously, so not feeling positive. No bleeding but the progesterone generally keeps that at bay for me anyway    Over the years 11 embryos have been placed in me and only one has stuck around, it's just not fair on us ladies. (I do know I am INCREDIBLY lucky to have our beautiful dd)


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies

  joey and emily. Life is so unfair xx

Hi martakeithy good to see you on here too. Glad ET went well. I have got a different test day to other people who had transfer on the same day, i think different clinics have different dates. My clinic is 14 days post ET.

Hi rachel and welcome. Wishing you lots of luck and sticky dust for your final attempt. Keeping my fingers crossed thats its your turn xx

Nutmeg i am having a real low day too    . I have been bleeding (TMI dark brown on wiping) since saturday evening. Rang the clinic this morning and they have increased my pessaries to 3 a day and have told me to rest. So i have come home sick from work and i am now snuggled up on the sofa with my kitty cat feeling very sorry for myself. Trying very hard to stay positive, but i think its probably my AF trying to make an appearance. Very tempted to test early, OTD not until 7th Sept, as i just want to know one way or another.

Big hello to everyone else and good luck those testing today


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi I am on my 2ww too - 2nd iui.  OTD 9th Sep - no symptoms at all so not getting hopes up!  Unlike last time  

   to evereyone.

rrh
x


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Girls

Can you add me?
Just had our first ICSI 2 embies on board OTD is 12/9/09

Been feeling pretty tired and have lower back pain and AF twinges/pain.  Am hoping they are all good signs   

Good luck to everyone

SK


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Moocat you poor thing. It is probably implantation, you hear so many stories of spotting, bleeding before a BFP. It sounds like you are in the best place. Does you cat actually say 'Moo'? 

Scaredy hi there. When was your TX? I'm not surprised you feel tired after all we are put through mentally and physically, your body needs time to recuperate as much as anything.

I'm feeling a bit hungry do you think it is the progesterone. Particularly interested in spicy foods. Yum! Probably not allowed to eat them though. Boo!


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

ladies i couldn't hold on any longer and done a HPT and got a     my ODT is 3rd and i am 13PO and 11pt is it all over now?
Has anyone heard of someone getting a BFN at this stage and going on to a BFP?? i am so sad


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

misha moo step away from the sticks, i believe you are testing too soon hun


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Mishamoo, a lady on one of the other posts had a bfn on day 13 and then bfp on day 14 so please don't give up hope   

I also haven't been able to stay away from the peesticks which was getting me really down. Although I had a faint + on todays test which uplifted my mood and restored my  . I'm not jumping through hoops just yet though as I'm only 8dp3dt and am all too aware that this could still be trigger shot. None the less it uplifted my mood which I am thankful for. I have promised myself that I will not test again until the weekend when I an off work and can hide away if its a negative result.

  to those who need one, especially those who have had bad news today- my heart goes out to you

Love and luck to all

Hern x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Girls

Just got back from work and glad to be home.  Tried to send a post from work but didn't seem to make it so I'll give it another go.

Firstly babymithel, lexig and Arnie - thank you so much for your kind messages - they really kept me going today.  Trying not to lose hope as I know I've tested early - but have had AF pains all day... eeeek.  Testing only - it's no good.  It doesn't give you any peace one way or the other - just adds another layer of confusion - why-oh-why do we do it?  I ws chatting to Lady Noir a week ago and she was convinced it was all over and tested negative 10DP3DT and then was positive by the end so there is hope I know.  It's more the lack of hope the consultant had on ET day that's getting in to my head.  

Martakeithy, I think lots of clinics work it out from EC vs ET - so depends on how many days old the embie is.  I had a differerent testing date this time as I had 3DT vs 2DT - and I guess it would be different again for blasts.  But however many days it feels like forever doesn't it.

Moocat - how many days was Sat from EC - sounds like it could be implantation bleeding timing not AF?? - I really do hope so and will keep everything crossed for you.  Hope you managed to have good afternoon and your kitty cheered you up.  

Wow Hernhim that's really exciting and sounds like good news to me.  I really hope so.  

Am off to buy some chocolate fingers for dinner - totally addicted to them and might as well go for it while I have an excuse.

Lots of love, luck and    .  Thinking of you all.

Reb xxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi Reb - I think you are due to officially test tomorrow too like me?  I responded to you about your slow responders as mine were too!!!  Anyway, just wanted to say I caved in and did a HPT on my own this eve and it was a BFN but I just wanted to confirm what I thought before my blood test is officially due tomorrow.  That way i'm less likely to blubb when I get the call ........  I hope   

Good luck for tomorrow & to anyone else testing.  God I hate this 2ww     

Sarah x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Oh - I'm sorry  - I guess it's never over until it is - but it does prepare you for bad news, yes.    My OTD is Sat so I am testing a bit early - just AF is due tomorrow and all the signs are there....

I think you had one 8-cell too didn't you - so just maybe...  

I hope your DD is bringing you lots of happiness, joy and laughter at this difficult time.  

Don't give up - you've got there before and you'll get there again.  It's a lot of luck and a lot of patience and perseverance.  

Thinking of you 

Reb xx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Awww, thanks Reb.  Yes, DD has been keeping me going this wk and yes I'm very lucky to have her & I count my blessings daily.  I do hope things change for you too by Saturday.    I could have sworn tomorrow was your test day.  Must be another aspect of the   2ww making my mind go crazy!!! 

Yes, had an 8 cell grade 2 and 4 cell grade 1 but both were day 3 embies so should have divided more.  TBH I almost wish they didn't tell you what went back in - but then we'd be wondering that too eh?!!!!!    

Sarah x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure about the 8-cell grade 2 though S - you know my consultant said he would have been delighted with a 6 or 8 cell on day 3 so hold on in there one more night.  I'll keep everything crossed for you tonight and then me tomorrow night.  xx


----------



## Blossomandbloom (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi girls

So sorry to hear about the BPNs.    .  Don't give up hope.  It WILL happen.  Look after yourselves and get strong for next time.  
Big congrats to the BFPs.    

I've got through another day with no AF yet (touching wood and frantically waving at magpies .... avoiding all ladders ... and drains etc), but also still no signs whatsoever (which TBF, is what happens when I get AF).  So really, nothing to report.  No change.  But at least another day has gone by.  Even if my boss now officially thinks I'm a bit of a mentalist.  Hey ho.

3 days to go til test date, when I will be mostly working at home with a big box of Kleenex (although thinking positively of course  ).

Man, I can't wait til this wait is over.

Best of luck everyone.  Fingers, legs, toes and everything else crossed for a big spate of forthcoming BBBFPs.

x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

hi blossom, Know exactly how you are feeling! I have been getting af cramps all day! Got really dizzy too, I put that down to hunger. 

I have had no other signs af is coming tho, just like you! My test date is same as yours, so I guess that is a good sign for both of us!  

Good luck!! Lots of Fary dust!

Kerrie xxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Girls, I too have got through another day, no signs at all, appart from a bloated tum, which is prob down to the cyclogest. Roll on test day, although I'm gettin scared in case its a BFN, don't want to let my IPs down.  

 

Good luck  

Dawn xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello lovely Dawn, Not long now  - 4 more sleeps for us.  

Blossom and Kerrie hold on in there too - keeping everythign crossed for all of us - so 4 x fairy dust.  

Reb    

Night xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks reb, 

I am keeping everything crossed for us!!  

xxxx


----------



## Tracie64 (May 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

Havent been here for awhile but here I am on my last FET 2ww. Number 16
and this is my last one before moving on with surrogacy

Beta day 10th September 

2 blasties on board

Look forward to chatting to you all. Good luck to all you 2wwers

Tracie64xo Aussie Girl


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Tracie - Very best of luck with your last 2ww   

Dawn xx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all, getting closer to test day.

Yesterday morning I was woried as I really felt like af was about to start, thankfully she hasn't reared her ugly head yet so everything is still crossed.


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

martakeithy  -hi ET was 29th August so i suppose that makes me 4dp2dt (think thats right?) how are you coping with 2ww?

I have been awake on and off since about 5am, still have lower back pain and was mega bloated this morning, the cyclogest does not really agree with me, no real af pain today dont know if that is good or bad??
sending baby dust to everyone
       

sk


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone sending you all lots of love and   been busy reading up on everyone its really good having all the suppport and advice.  Take care  


Hi Kerrie and Blossom

Its nearly Friday keeping fingers crossed.    

I've got AF pains this morning and my legs ache, not a good sign, today will be a long day I feel.

hope you are doing OK  take care and keep AF away.  

lots of love 

Amy xxxx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

amy k -          
fingers crossed for you hun, it aint over till its over, keep positive


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all

Im back again on the 2ww, 

Can you add me to your list please first IVF, test date 12th September  

Hope everyone managing ok xx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

hi jess
we have the same OTD, how are you feeling?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hehehe im the 12th september to!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi zoie, jess and scaredykat    just a quickie how are you guys feeling? we are all around the same test date, i'm going


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
How is everybody today? Personally, I'm going bonkers, Dizzy Rascal singing it on TV, so had to join in. I've now got the peestick instructions out of the box, ooohh........  
I'm tempted, plese help!
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

lexig,  step away


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

lmk - i am up and down but mostly ok, trying to be positive and not think too much about twinges and feelings, i am off work this week so i have more time to think, maybe better when i am in work next week. hope your not going too 

lexig - dont do it!!


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Lexig I think you're way too early to test, just think how expensive those blooming things are and wont really tell you anything at this stage! xxxx Then again, if it makes you feel better go ahead and pee! I never give up hope until af arrives even when I get a negative, I just tell myself that its too early! x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks lmk, Scaredy Kat & Arnie, I have been off work for a week and a half now which doesn't help, not going back until the 11th. I will try and resist for now. I had ET on the 25th and I have to test on day 18 which is very long don't you think. Lots of    
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for your reply scaredykat. i too am having twinges but trying to ignore!!  today on wiping i had a very little pinkk dot (tmi) but this is what i get before af   

lexig why od you test on day 18?


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

lmk, my embies were transferred on day 2 and is an FET cycle so maybe that's why I have to wait so long. Anyway,I decided to test Sunday no matter what as it's our wedding anniversay so hoping for the best present ever.I also had pink tinge a couple of days ago after having AF pain but nothing since so I'm convinced it was implantation so don't give up hope yet.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks hun. i too hope you have the best anniversary pressie,  i just read your signature  we have to remain


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

zoie- ooops sorry missed your post, hope you are doing ok, sounds like you have a super embie onboard  

lexieg - heres hoping you get a fab anniversary present


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

good afternoon hope everyone managing to stay slightly sane!! How is everyone ??

Day 2 for 2ww for me & I'm already sypmtom watching

Lexig lets hope you get the best ever anniversary present on sunday, still think its a bit early for tetsing so dont be tempted, I have tested on day 12 before & got BFP but sadly they didn't last so that is the earliest I would test

does any know of any offers on pee sticks looking at clear blue ones!!


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join you?  I had et on the 29th August, test date is the 11th September, tho  already feel it has failed, been getting period pains since yesterday, and face is coming up in spots, which always happens when af is due or here.  I forgot just how hard the 2ww is......a total mind ***K       

I know the only true way of knowing if its worked or not is doing the test, and already I want to do this      I know I cant, way too early.  Im off work this week, but next week I am back to work, really hoping that will keep the crazyness away a little 

I hope the rest of you are coping ok and not going too crazy


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks girls, for your posts. 
Dita, welcome and lots of    
Now I know you all said not to but I crumbled. Well it came up negative so serves me right  . Don't do it girls I felt terrible afterwards but I'm better now. Obviously feeling a little pessimistic now. I don't want any sympathy, it's my own fault for being so damn inpatient. 
Sorry girls, let you all down.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

We all do it - why - oh - why!! But you've got 8 days to go - so don't give it another thought.  Check out LadyN's diary to cheer yourself up.  She tested negative 10DP3DT and is now expecting twins.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks reb363, just read the diary and feel tons better.  
Lexig
xxx


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

HI ALL OTD AND IT WAS A   GOOD LUCK ALL WHO IS TESTING SOON


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry Sarahlou   look after yourself. Thanks for the link to ladyN's diary, I'm going to have a read too as I tested again (12dpt) and got another bfn. Yes so many of us still do it   I'm sure it's all over.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Sarahlou, so sorry that you got a  . Do pamper yourself and get plenty of support from your friends and family. And a big glass of wine (what the hell- make it a bottle). Don't give up hope - where there's hope, there's life!

Reb - thanks for the tip to read LadyN's diary. I did infact read hers and yours. They both made me cry and laugh in places, but it does help to read other ladies experiences of infertility. Even when I feel negative - I know that I'm not going through this on my own.

All us ladies on the 2ww - hope it's not driving you too ?

Look after yourselves and watch out for the    .

Helen xxx


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Lizzy,

Please could you add me to the 2ww list. OTD 7th Sept (ICSI). 

Many thanks

Hern x

Sarahlou   so sorry


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi SarahLou, just wanted to say so sorry about your bfn.  I think the bottle of wine might be a good idea! xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

SarahLou - sorry to hear you got a BFN  

Take care 
Dawn xxx


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

*Dita* - Fancy seeing you here buddy! Keep on hoping.

*SarahLou * - sorry for your sad news 

*Hern* - we have the same test date!

*Lexig* *Nutmeg*-  coming your way.

Can anyone help me? How do you view someone's diary?


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Had my first IUI on Sunday.  Ive noticed on FF loads of women talking about having to use pessaries after IUI but I wasnt given anything to take.  Could someone tell me what these are for and hopefully reassure me that I should have been using them too!!!! Thanks, xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

oops I'll try and post again.

Sarahlou - so so sorry for your sad news - my heart goes out to you.

Rebexa - just go to members treatment diaries below ladies in waiting in the index and then you can click on one's that best match your tx, IVF, ICSIO etc...

xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

sarahlou so sorry for you and dh


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Sarahlou, Im so sorry to read your news, this is all so hard and sometimes so unfair, please take time for yourself and know we are all here for you    

Rebexa, hello matey   thanks for the pics, they were great    how you holding up?  Im going totally nuts, but trying really hard not to test  

Arnie, I didnt have them on my first cycle either, dont know why.

I hope your all keeping it together and not going too insane   it really is torture isnt it!!!!  Sending you all hugs and love


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi dita we test same day (if i dont test before)!  how are you passing the days? i'm restricting my time on line but trying to read, watch movies and rest!!  please let there be a run of good news on this thread


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Saralou,  , really sorry, please don't give up, I hope to see you back on here soon.
Arnie, can't answer the pessarie question, sorry.
Hern, welcome, sending you lots of     .
lmk, I'm spending way too much time on the net but it does pass the day a lot quicker other than that I have been trailing through my mounds of paperwork that needs shredding, what an exciting life I lead! Hoping to see lots more     soon.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Joeyblue (apologies to others but I got a BFN and thought I would just check on those who supported me during the hellish 2WW and I saw your post, Joeyblue.....am SO SORRY, I know you must be heartbroken at the moment, but you have been through alot already, and you are strong, you will get there, just have faith....sending you  ...

Love PJ xx


----------



## wendz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm testing on 10th September      .


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

wendz good luck hun, we'll help each other through it.  how are you coping?


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello new folks to the 2ww, hope you're doing okay. 

LMK how are you feeling and you Lexig?

I've got low backache and a very heavy stomach   not feeling positive again. Tell me DO  NOT TEST AGAIN   DO NOT TEST AGAIN (until friday  )


----------



## Helgabennie (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Girls

I got my BFP BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Congrats Helgabennie!  

I got a baseline hcg reading of 16 today so now got to wait until Friday to see what it does. 

Please keep   for me and the little embie trying to do something!  Hope its on its way in not on its way out!

Obviously been driving myself   with not knowing and checking anything I can to do with low hcg levels!!!! 

Sarah x


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats great news Helgabennie, congratulations!!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats Helgabennie 

Dawn xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW Helgabennie congratulations   

Sarah - EVERYTHING is crossed for you - keep going, keep going   

xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

reb363 said:


> WOW Helgabennie congratulations
> 
> Sarah - EVERYTHING is crossed for you - keep going, keep going
> 
> xxx


Exactly what she said


----------



## Blossomandbloom (Aug 31, 2009)

Kerrie / Reb / Amy / everyone - thanks for your luck and good wishes.  I'm afraid to say that immediately after writing my post last night, I had first signs of AF, with my suspicions and confirmed today.  It's all over for me and DH this cycle.  We're both  , but know it'll happen one day.  .  Just a question of time.  I do hope you all have better luck this time.  My   are with you.

Helgabennie - massive congrats.  Just read your notes and it makes me feel that I've been through nothing compared to you.  I do hope this one sticks for you.     for you sweetheart.

I've decided to use the next 3 months until we have next transfer (FET) to do some things I haven't been able to do for a while.  Definitely drinking some wine at the weekend  , going to aim to run around a bit and lose half a stone and get back into my pre-TTC jeans, as well as get outdoors and do a couple of projects.  Who knows, maybe focusing on something else for a few months might just bring a natural surprise   .

Best of luck all you ladies in waiting.  My thoughts are with you.

x


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi girls

I wondered if I could join you? Have just started taking tablets for womb lining for FET, been down regging for nearly two weeks (and boy do I know it   ) and hoping to have two frosties put back in week starting 22 Sept. Been a crazy few weeks for me (if you have trouble sleeping try reading my post on the relationships board   ) I wont repeat it here but basically looking for some good buddies to see me through the next few weeks who understand this crazy time, and I was hoping for a good few chuckles along the way as laughter has been in short supply in the last few weeks I'm afraid   And Ive got a stinky cold! Poo! Really trying to feel positive. If anyone has any suggestions or a good mantra for an injection of positivity Im all ears  

Also, gonna throw a question out to the floor, has anybody been on holiday in the 2ww? My DH has a weeks holiday booked for our 2ww and cant change it. We thought we might have already tested we he booked it but alas it has fallen right after transfer (if it goes ahead as planned). Whilst we weren't gonna fly anywhere, we thought a road trip round Ireland is something we've always wanted to do. Good idea or not??

Looking forward to getting to know you all

 As always, baby dust to you all
GG
xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well think it's all over for us, it is day 13 and I got a   I am so sad, do not think I am meant to have a baby. 

but I guess it is day 13 and otd is tom, but I am not holding much hope as I have no symptoms.   

Congratulations to all the bfp!! And sorry for any bfn. 

Good luck to all still on the 2ww

kerrie xxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Kerrie75 & Blossom&bloom, Sarahlou so sorry  

Congrats to Helgabennie  

sarahh hope those hjcg levels continue to rise 

Hi wendz & Dita & hernhim welcom to 2ww board, Ive only recently joined myself so good luck on your 2ww  & good lcuk wot everyone else on the dreaded 2ww too sending us all lots of  

can anyone help just having a mini panic I've just fallen down 3 stairs & landed on hands & knees, hands tingling & I have grazed one knee but worried about my embies as it was a bit of a thud, was rushing to see my nieces as they knocked to show me them in their new school uniform  they looked very cute though  xxxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

morning girls

Kerrie75 & Blossom&bloom, Sarahlou, Im so so sorry for your sad news   this is all so cruel and unfair.  Take time for yourselves, and know we are all here for you     

Helgabennie, thats fantastic news, congratulations    wishing you lots of happiness and joy for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxx

Imk,  its such a long way away isnt it!!!  Im so tempted to test but trying really hard not too   Iv been watching lots of crappy daytime tv, tried to read, but couldnt concentrate   How are you holding out hun?

Rebexa, how you doing chick?  have fun in london today 

gingerbreadgirl, hello and welcome.  Iv not been on holiday during my 2ww, but I know lots of people who have.  ONe girl in particular went to tennerif and got her bfp!!!!!!

Well girls, Im sure its over for me, getting really bad period pains, and face has exploded in spots, which always happens when af is about to arrive.  Plus I woke up this morning and felt "empty"  I know that sounds mad, but I felt the same on my other tx's.  Its going to be torture now having to wait another 8 days to be told what I already know. I just want to get on with things now, go back to the gym, enjoy a bottle or two of wine, but more importantly, let the clinic know so we can start sorting out next tx.  This 2ww really is torture, yet we put ourselves through it again and again if need be


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

kerrie 75 and blossom i'm so sorry for the bfn, its just not fair


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

congrats helgabennie on your   heres to a healthy 8.5 months


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

dita sorry you are having a down day   but symptoms come and go, and its hard to say do annalyse as i'm doing the exact same! i'm sending you loads of


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Girls - I'm sorry to say it's a   for me too.  The evil old   has landed and the digital HTP says no.  It's been a pleasure spending time with you and I'm so delighted for the  's.  I'll keep a little check on those still to test and   for great news.  And finish the diary later this eve.  Not sure what next for me - time for a little break - a bath, a glass of wine, some caffeinated tea and a damn good hoover.
Love and  
Reb
xxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Imk   but I know its over, I just need to be able to move on now and I know I cant until the 11th, which just makes it harder   Thankfully Im back to work next Monday, so hopefully the week will go by a little faster.

How are you feeling today hun?  Hope everything is going well and your not going to insane


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Reb363  Im so so sorry, we are all here for you


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

reb363 so sorry hunny   enjoy that wine, bath and hoovering


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

dita, i'm doing alot better than last tx. i'm not as highly strung trying my best to stay relaxed (hard tho)  my (.)(.) are sore and cramps in my lower belly got the spots too! so its not over to the witch raises her head. try and enjoy being pupo


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Reb363- really sorry Hun xxx
Kerrie75 & Blossom&bloom - sorry to hear that too, 

Dita- Hope things turn around for you.

Take care
Dawn xxxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks girls - really appreciate your kind thoughts.  Dawn - everything crossed for you now.  Take it easy xx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Im feeling more relaxed now Im pretty sure its a bfn, not annalizing everything and not feeling so worried. 
Glad your feeling relaxed and not going too insane   Im willing you to get your bfp


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

You girls have been busy, trying to keep up, right here it goes,
reb363, Kerrie75 & Blossom&bloom -   - so sorry girls but don't give up, I know it is hard to stay positive but the pain will ease, hope to see you all back on here soon.
Dita, I know how you feel,I don't think this cycle has worked for me either but we must keep strong, you never know, sending you lots of    &  
Aww, helgabennie , congratulations, you must be on .
gingerbreadgirl, welcome , a holiday sounds good to me, nice and relaxed. I'm from Ireland so a drive around the beautiful green isle makes fantastic sense, not sure what you were thinking of doing but the West coast is nice, great scenery or travel down to my home town of Cork, wherever you go I hope you have a fantastic time and those little embies settle in. As they would say in Ireland, *Cead mile failte romhat! * (Welcome).
rachel78, try not to worry, your embies are well protected.
Wendz, you have the same test day as me, wishing you lots of luck.
lmk, nutmeg & babymithel how are both of you today? Hope your not going too crazy .
Well, as I said above, I'm not feeling any different and after the damn BFN yesterday truly believe it's all over for me. I have no signs what so ever, I was even trying to see if I had a slippery pulse yesterday, I'm not even an acupuncturist, WTF! I seriously think this wait is driving me doolaly .
I just admit laughter is a great thing. I never howled so much last night watching the guys on Big Brother do Beyonce I was , I felt great afterwards. 
Well sorry for the long posts girls and sorry if i missed anyone out, hard to keep up with it all, sending you all lots of     .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thought I'd stop lurking and join in! I had ICSI and am due to test on day 14 - next Wednesday 9th Sept. I stupidly bought some pregnancy tests yesterday so am trying to restrain myself from doing it too early although suspect that I may give in on Sunday.  

It is my second time around (BFN last October) and I am feeling a lot better this time, although have really itchy skin right after showering (probably a lovely side effect of progesterone pessaries) and lots of twinging, possibly around my ovaries. Hopefully this means something good    

Its so difficult not to overanalyse everything and I keep wondering if I am feeling nauseaus or have sore boobs at the slightest hint, when it is more likely to be something like a scorching hot bathroom and not have eaten yet first thing! Oh well.

That's me anyway. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

dita thank you hun!  i'm   for more happy results on here!!

lexig, how long since you left the emerald isle? i'm in the north.  hope you have hide them sticks    i had a good oul laugh at bb last night, but charley is too huffy. i'm rooting for sophie  

hi and welcome elby, i too have the itchy skin   naughty naughty you testing early   (i most likely will too!)
          to all xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Elby, welcome, we are all serial symptom watchers on here, you wouldn't be normal otherwise. Try and stay away from the peesticks though because I didn't and felt terrible afterwards when it screamed at me NOT PREGNANT. I'm going to definitly test on Sunday, please, please lets hope we all get BFP's.
lmk, left Ireland 13 years ago, when I was 19. Met my DH when I was 20 and the rest is history. Still really miss all my family and friends and constantly wondering should I go back. Each time I lost a pregnancy I would make up my mind to go back but then after a couple of months my feelings would change, I think it's because when you feel so down you need your close F&F's around you.
Anyway, Sophie to win for me too, don't know what I'm going to do once it's over.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

blimey, didnt know people still watched BB        I watched the first couple of series, was totally hooked on the first one!!!!    But havent watched any of this years, nor any previous years for a while, so not got a clue whats going on, though I did see the Beyonce bit advertised on channel 4


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi

Thank you for your lovely welcomes  

And the wonderfully inspiring tales of the emerald isle! Im dead excited to go! We've been talking about it for years, and after watching Marley and Me the other night, maybe we'll be blessed with the luck of the Irish too 

Kerrie and Reb    So sorry girls
Dita Thank you for the info  
Imk LOVE the teddy  
Lexig Thanks also for tales of lovely Ireland   On my last FET I made sure I watched or read something every day to have me in fits of laughter. Didnt work for me then, but the 2WW was most definitely more enjoyable and less stressful!
Rachel Dont panic about your fall, they are well protected in there. The cycle where I got my BFP I fell down the stairs the night of the transfer (they did it under sedation and I was still whacked)
Elby Sending lots of    Stay away from the evil pee sticks!

Sending   to those with a BFN, its so unfair, Im sorry.   to those left to test

GG
xxxx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the moral support guys - I'll try to be good!  

gingerbread girl - I hope you have a fab time in Ireland, I'm very jealous. I loved Dublin although can't remember too much of it when I went a few years ago, ahem   and would love to explore the rest of Ireland. I've decided to avoid watching Marley & Me though - sounds like its a real weepie and might upset my new dog  

IMK - I love the teddy as well, its very mesmerising, especially when you are doing anything to avoid working. Hmm, I think home working isn't working out so well for me...

   to everyone!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies, I had 2 blasts put back yesterday and would love to join this thread before i go even more  My offical test date Sept 16th which is scarliy too long!!!!
Good luck to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

Elby said:


> Thanks for the moral support guys - I'll try to be good!
> IMK - I love the teddy as well, its very mesmerising, especially when you are doing anything to avoid working. Hmm, I think home working isn't working out so well for me...


     

its so hard to stay away from ff isn't it i have tried reading, but i did read 2 books since fri! films can't concentrate on them, day time tv [email protected]! housework no go zone, i've been banned from hoover but have managed to do light work like dusting/cleaning bathroom. i'm milkin it for time being 

welcome isobel snow drop  at least there is a few of us to keep each other company 

lmkxx


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls -
Have you read the article on a new IVF technique in the Daily Mail (website, just enter ivf in the search field)?
X Hola


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Isobel Snowdrop - wishing you lots of luck and will power  

IMK - I'm trying to pretend to myself that I am doing my work as I am on the computer. Not a lot else I can do at the moment as DH has banned me from doing anything else pretty much, although he has now accepted that I have to make my own lunch and cups of tea when he is at work   I came home last night after a rare night out with friends to find him cleaning the bathroom - what a sweetie!

Have been doing lots of reading as well, lots of trashy paranormal romances as I can't focus on anything heavier at the moment and there's nothing on the box at the moment! 

The thing I miss most at the moment is being able to walk my dog. He's quite big and can pull if he spots something interesting so we've decided I shouldn't risk it. Probably being overcautious, but hey, better safe than sorry.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

buy him a doggie treadmill


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

for me thanks for the support, well done to all the   and hugs to everyone else who will start this journey all over again XXX


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

misha moo, Im so sorry


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry to Blossom and Kerrie thought tomorrow was going to be our day, I've still got AF pains and as soon as i asked my friend to get me some tests my head started to hurt, not a good sign. I'll let you know. take care and look after yourself.  

Reb363 and Misha moo sorry too to hear your news, its so unfair take care and sending you lots of love.
 

Hi to everyone else welcome to this great thread - lots of support   

Well i'll be back on later I'm sure.

Lots of love 

Amy xxxxxx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that misha moo  . Fingers crossed for next time.

I am still here everything still inside   thankfully not shown her ugly head she should have arrived today at the latest earliest possible appearance would have been 2 days ago. So all looking hopeful I am using all my resolve not to test early but it would be a fantastic birthday pressie as I turn 30 on Thursday.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and keep those positive vibes going    

Will of course let you all know how it goes on Sunday of if anything changes before then, to busy trying not to build my hopes up too high.

Sarah.


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola, hello, it was great chatting with you this afternoon     I cant find that article 

Imk, Elby, how on earth can you read?  Iv tried reading, but just cant concentrate on the book, and its only an easy read book too    I too have been banned from near enough everything, not allowed to hoover, hang washing out, not even allowed to drive, he takes my keys to work everyday to make sure I dont   We also have a dog, a year old boxer, and Im not allowed to walk her either. Bless him, dp really is taking care of me, last night we were going to go to the cinema, but there was nothing on that I fancied that I hadnt already seen, so we decided to just watch a dvd at home. Whilst I was in the shower, he went out to get some nibbles, and he drove to the cinema, (about 5-6 miles away) and bought me some popcorn cuz he knows how much I love it


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

mish moo - really sorry to hear your news    

hola - thanks for posting about the article, it was really interesting. I guess it would be a good technique if you had lots of embryos to choose from but the cost was a bit off-putting!   Only 4 fertilised for me (6 last time) so at least I wouldn't have faced the dilemna of whether to do it

Dita - sounds like you've got a star of a DH there. Mine wants picking up from the station every night so I get to keep my car keys luckily. Relax and enjoy it whilst you can! 

Sending good vibes out to everyone


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's the link for the article Hola was talking about by the way

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1210581/Miracle-baby-Oliver-makes-medical-history-13-failed-IVF-attempts.html

xxx

/links


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

I am sorry i havent updated the list   i have had some family probs so i apologise!

Could you please post if your not on the list and i will add you!

Thanks &        

Liz xxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Firstly, really sorry to hear of the bfns Blososomandbloom, Reb, and Misha Moo, its so unfair!!! And dont give up hope yet Dita, this might be your month, fingers crossed! Had a much better day today, probably because I was busy at work, although felt withdrawal symptoms for not being able to check in with ff and find out how you all are doing! Yesterday was pretty depressed have to say, just felt totally pessimistic about ever getting pregnant and going through everything for nothing ... although compared to some of you I know I've had it easy so far.  Today, back to feeling what will be will be and if it doesnt work this month, then we just try again next! Have absolutely no symptoms of any description although as only 4 days after IUI I suppose I wouldnt?!!!  xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks guys for your kind words, I am trying to keep a little positive still that tom it could work, not holding much hope tho. 

good luck for tom Amy, lots of positive vibes!!! 


Kerrie xxxx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Liz, can you please add me on - 9th September

Thanks


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? Sorry to hear about the BFN's   take care of yourselves

I was a naughty girl again today  and tested early 10dp3dt. Got another + result, the line was much darker today than on Tues. Trying not to get too excited just yet as OTD isn't until Monday. Am I right in thinking that the HCG trigger shot should be out of my system by now? It has been 15 days since I took 1000iu Pregnyl. I have felt quite queasy over the last few days especially when I get a whiff of something strong smelling, almost like feeling seasick. Also I have put on so much weight during my tx only have 1 pair of trousers that fit. Anyone else put on weight with tx or am I just being a  ?

Wishing you all loads of luck,  
Hern x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW this boards' been busy so sorry for the lack of personals - not up to date yet.

Blossom, Kerrie, Reb and Misha so sorry things haven't worked for you, this time   look after yourselves.

Lexig - no more testing just yet  

Welcome to the newbies to this thread, got everything crossed for you. As for me,well yes I tested again today 13dtp and I'm fairly sure it's all over for us again   my back is killing (near the kidny area) don't know what that's all about.

 all round ladies


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh Nutmeg - I'll really hope it is good news    .  Sending you lots of love and   xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nutmeg, looks like u are in same boat as me. Think positive thoughts, it's not over yet!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Kerrie and Nugmeg

I did what you did today ,  tested and it was negative.  had feeling all along as there  was not alot of hope from the start.  hard tomorrow having to go all the way to the clinic for a blood test you pretty much know the answer to, but I wanted to be prepared for result,  will test again in the morning before we go, if its a no i can't wait to get off these drugs and get my head back to normal.

Hope everyone else is doing ok sending lots of      and   
Love Amy xxxxxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies, good luck tomorrow Amy   you never know  

Like you I'm desperate to get off these meds (although of course I'd have been ecstatic to have the need to stay on them!).


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies for tomorrow, we need more good news on this thread.    

Dawn xxxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what hpts are you all using?
Dawn xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry to hear about the BFNs, it is such a hard thing to go through, take time to heal and be kind to yourselves, until you feel ready to continue on your journey.    

Congratulations to the BFPs <rainbow><rainbow><rainbow><rainbow>

Isobel I just wanted to say hi and very best of luck for the 16th. Not that you will need it. 

I think I am 4dpt, if I include the actual transfer day or 3 if not. Are you guys still tired after all the 'procedures'? 
Have quite a few people been advised to take it easy for the 2WW?
I do feel a bit sleepy although am keeping fairly busy, my clinic was very keen for us to resume normal life as soon as we felt physically up to it. I'm quite glad really so I don't have to worry about everything I do, but if they hadn't said that, I would have been a bit paranoid.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Dawn, I'm using clearblue.

Martakeithy, good luck to you   I pretty much carried on as usual. Personally I'd go stir crazy if I wasn't busy. But yes I did feel drained.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

How are we all tonight?

Marta - I'm on day 4 (post ET) and am feeling tired, sick and sore breasts. It's too early to be implantation symptoms so I'm putting it down to the high levels of progesterone in the   tabs.

Isobel - well done on the successful transfer. Glad you're in the 2ww club, although its no party, at least we are able to help eachother through it eh? 

Good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww.  

Helen xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

marta - I was told to carry on as normal, but be sensible, I heard of one lady spending her 2ww in bed, pmsl, taking it a little far I think.

Best of luck


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dawn I am using clearblue digital. X


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
Liz, could you add me to the list, my OTD is the 10th.
So sorry to the girls who have negatives today  .
hernhim, congrats, I would definitley say you are officially preggies, could be twins!  
Dawn, my clinic gave me clearblue but I usually prefer First Response.
nutmeg, no testing for me today, I couldn't bear having the sicky feeling I had yesterday when I got the BFN. I'm just hoping that I tested too early and I have a late implanter. Dont give up hope yet, sending you lots of     
Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you    
Night all.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Kerrie I have one of those CBD tests in my bathroom, ready to go next week.   It's good to get the message with the weeks I think.

Helen hi there! I share the sleepiness. Can't say I feel sick, but on a positive note, it is good practice for you for the next 8 months.  
Are you sleep all day or later on in the day?

I have a progesterone question. Has anyone found the progesterone has affected their sleep? It's just I remember being dog-tired when I was down-regging and stimming and just crawling to bed, but now it's not so easy. Not sure if it is just being back to normal after so long or if the progesterone has affected my sleep.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry Nutmeg, thank you for the good luck and good luck to you.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

morning girls, Im so sorry to you who got bfn's, its all so cruel   

Good luck to you girls testing today, Iv got everything crossed for you    

Liz, could you add me please, OTD is 11th September, thankyou.


Things are the same here, totally convinced its not work, I just know it     Hope the next 7 days dont go too slow, I jsut want to be able to move on now


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck to everyone testing today, i'll have my fingers crossed for you!! Hope nothing too serious at home Liz,could you add me to the list, OTD 12 Sept. Thanks, x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Marta and Helen nice to see familiar faces 

Hi all  well the darkness of the 2ww is kicking in   I had forgotten what a god awful time it is, symptom checking etc etc. DH is being such a star bless him waiting for me hand and foot, he got in from work last night after a 13 hr shift and still run around getting me everything then he asked me if I fancied anything special from the shops and went off there to treat me  

I am so sorry to all you that have had bfn, its awful and I know how you feel as I've been there and I wouldnt wish it on anyone 

Happy  to you all
xxxxxxx


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Morning my FF buddies  

Im very pleased to be reading lots of wonderful DH/DP stories, arent they just loves? Driving out to get popcorn for a movie night in? That is VERY impressive! We should count our blessings for all those lovely men we snaffled up!  

My heart goes out to you girlies on the 2WW that have feelings of despair. I know how painful it is and what a complete head f*"k this time can be. Try not to test early as hard as it is. The only time I ever waited for OTD I got a BFP (sadly miscarried shortly afterwards) but it was the best feeling in the world so try to hold out for that accurate result. You really dont know for sure until OTD and it is best to stay positive until then... I said this earlier in a post but the 2WW on my last tx was the least tormenting yet and I put it down to watching lots of funny stuff (movies, old episodes of friends/ scrubs, whatever will give you a good chuckle  ). So get laughing girls  

   to those with a confirmed BFN. Its so unfair. I have always shyed away initially from a follow up with the clinic thinking "well what can they say" but each time I have been for a follow up I have always come away feeling more positive so it is important to speak to your clinic about next steps... there is always hope

Congratulations to the BFPs  , enjoy this special time

Liz, please add me to the new joiners list

As for me, well I have booked myself a massage today as a treat. Still trying to get over the trauma of earlier this week (family hell). My poor DH had a row with his sister yesterday, she is being so insensitive and presumptious about our tx (background info - she told us she is 10 weeks pg last weekend but has made a big hoo ha over how we probably cant deal with it and how jealous we must be ) Really trying not to focus on her, but instead on how exciting time this is for us (expecting FET week starting 22 Sept) but she keeps popping into my head grrrrrr  

Have a lovely day everybody

Pretty windy so good day to get the sheets done (god I sound like my mum  )

GG
xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Well it's def all over for me, another bfn this morn, I am so deeply upset.  

good luck to everyone on 2ww wishing u all the best of luck!

Congrats any bfp. And sorry any bfn (know his you are feeling)

love kerrie xxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Good luck to all those testing today.   you all get your  's

Marta - I'm sleeping whenever I can. Working in the evenings, but find myself dropping off in the afternoons like some old lady of 80! I realised this morning it's the antibiotics making me sick, because I didn't read the instructions and I've been taking them without food in my stomach.   Oh well, was the last one today.

GG - your post made me laugh, but only because I too have experienced how insensitive people can sometimes be. Your sister in law reminded me of my best friend who hid her second pregnancy from me because she thought I would get upset, and so I found out from a third, fourth ,fifth party. Everyone knew for weeks before me. We'd been best friends for 20 years and it really hurt that she didn't tell me. Of course I forgave her though, you have to remember that unless people (like your SIL) have been in our shoes, they often don't know what the right thing is to say or do. Although I must say, your SIL does sound a very insensitive - perhaps she's always been jealous of your stunning good looks or the attention you get? 

Helen xxx

                             "step away from that pee stick!"


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

kerrie i am so sorry for you, it is so unfair


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going   and rather scared. Earlier this morning whilst visiting the ladies room on wiping I had some pinky brown appear on the tissue.(tmi) Was a bit worried that maybe AF was soon to start although I don't feel as though it definately will.  I became scared to go back to the ladies in case the worst was confirmed. I have since of course been back I am not superhuman can't hold off forever. This time there was nothing. My head is spinning. I just wish I could go to sleep and wake on OTD.

I don't know what to think at the moment.


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your bfn Kerrie  and Tillergirl try not to give up hope, its not over til af appears or you get your official bfn!
Friends can be so insensitive! I have one pregant friend (after 2 months of trying, grrrrr!) who was moaning that medical bods seem obsessed by her age, when pressed all she could come up with is she doesnt fall within the government policy of testing under 25s for clamydia and when she complained to the midwife how tired she felt, she said it was probably because she was over 30, ie, she was making conversation!!! .... the friend is 33 and shes sat talking to her 38 year old friend who cant get pregnant! She followed this up by saying how she'd read about a woman in America pregnant with 12 babies and the story made her think of me, hmmmm, thanks! Sorry about the rant! x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xxx
just wanted to update you on me !! today is day 6 since et and all seems well nothing happening down there that i can feel only thing is boos are bigger but thats prob the pessaries!! still early though !!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kerrie - just want to give you     . So sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. Don't lose hope. Time for pampering, support, and a bloody big bottle of wine!!! 

Helen xxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Kerrie, Im sorry to hear your sad news, please take time out for yourself, be kind to yourself, and spend lots of caring time with dp/dh.  I also agree with Helen.....a bloody big bottle of wine does wonders, enjoy it babes


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

I just recieved email from clinic, we got two frosties, very happy with that   hoping to go back and get them in December.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Kerrie, so sorry , life is cruel but don't give up, I hope to see you back here soon.
Tillergirl, nothing I say is going to stop you from worrying but it's not over yet, I have everything crossed for you. 
Dita, that's great news, 2 snowbabies  , lets hope you don't need them for a few years!
How are the rest of you today, still going  ?
I have had a bubbly feeling today which normally means AF for me, the blood building up. I hope I'm wrong but somehow I don't think I am. Started planning the next 6 months yesterday, decided that we would start treatment again Feb/Mar next year but before that we are planning a trip to New York, my best friend lives out there and I've never visited so excited about that. I'm also going to go home at Christmas, spend time with my family and friends. Lots of family are visiting us right up until Christmas now so they will keep me busy as well. Lots to look forward to so if/when I get the disappointment, I can get excited about other things.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

dita that is fab news that you have frosties, but you wont need them for a year or 2  
zoie i know it is strange i have no feeling apart from (.)(.) and itchy skin   for a bfp for all  
lexig that will be lovely comin home for xmas! i'm really jealous of you going to NYC always wanted to go. it aint over to the witch raises her head               

i have just been into town eyebrows have been neglected for too long!! on my way to the beauticians my strap breaks in my shoe so HAD to treat myself to new shoes  . 

is any1 having weird dreams? i screamed the house down last night swore something was in the room with us, scared the sh1t out of dh    1 week down 1 to go


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

lmk, I've had a couple of naughty dreams and last night I woke up and I was sweating. This is probably down to the fact that it has been a while since  .
New shoes  , good to have some retail therapy, I bet it took your mind off the treatment. Your half way there now, I have a good feeling    .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry to rant girls, but Iv had such a bad day, cant stop crying     I know its over, and Im dealing with it, but I just keep thinking of dp and how much he wants this, and I was so hoping that he would go to afgan in two weeks knowing that he was going to be a dad, he would be so happy.

I really cant wait until this is all over, and I still got a week to go yet 

Sorry to rant, but didnt know where else to go, dont want to let dp know how Im feeling, he has been so wonderful during all this.


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Dita,  I really wish I could give you a hug  .  Don't ever apologise for getting upset, we all understand how you get dark days sometimes, i had a very down day this week but knowing that there were others suffering this 2ww really helped.  Try not to give up hope yet, you have another week to get through and you never know .... we're all rooting for you and your dh to get a bfp! xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

aw girlies what are we not like, i was crying last night too but a big hug from dh made me feel better he loves me for me, as do your dh/dp. if anything this journey makes you stronger. hope this makes you all feel better......


----------



## Princess_Tippeetoes (Aug 15, 2009)

Argh!!!  I've just lost a post..........so here goes again...

Hi all sorry I haven't been round for a while, I decided to take some time out to rest and relax, I was going a little bit potty symptom and sign spotting!

I'm sorry to hear of the BFN - Kerrie I was hoping and   it was going to be good news for you this time  

Dita - I think we have all had moments during the 2ww it seems like the longest two weeks of your life, it does get easier, I found keeping busy and occupied help me to forget for a whole 5min!  But don't ever feel guilty we have all bee through a lot.

Lexig I went to NYC in March and it was fabulous, I had a great time so much to see and do, hope you have a good time, I hope to go back soon.

As for me, my OTD was Wednesday and I got a   DH and I were so shocked (I have done four tests!!) and pleased and feel very, very lucky.  We are trying not to get too excited at the moment as we both now how things can possibly go wrong in the first few months.  Friends and family don't know that we have been having treatment so all going well we will be so pleased to surprise them in a few weeks   Our first scan is in three weeks so hoping and   all is going well x

Good luck to all on the 2ww lots of   and   i hope you are as lucky as we have been x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

congrats princess, i bet you and dh are on .  all the best for a healthy 8.5 months


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Princess_Tippeetoes - Many congrats on your BFP  

xxxxxx


----------



## Princess_Tippeetoes (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you ladies, I do hope that your test days are as lucky! lots of  ,   and   for you.

Yes DH and I are extactic, I wasn't so confident, but he said he had a feeling all along.  He has been great and is making sure I am well looked after and getting lots of rest   I hope the next 8.5 month are as lucky as our first x


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

princess - congratulations!! did you have any symptoms?? this 2ww is driving me a bit


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations princess, have a happy & healthy 9 months.

Kerrie I'm so sorry   Feeling your pain as it was a BFN for me today too


----------



## Princess_Tippeetoes (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you nutmeg x

Hi Scaredy Kat - I am afraid that I really didn't have any symptoms as such, I didn't feel confident at all on test day, altho DH insisted he jsut knew it was going to be good news (!). 

The only thing I can think of is that I have always had sore boobs all day everyday (mainly to touch) and at the end of the day (after work) I have been so tired and I am usually very active and always on the move but wanted nothing more than to get home and lie down.  

I had no pains, twinges, aches etc.  Thinking back I had the very slightest spot of dark blood when wiping, almost that I missed it (sorry for TMI) and I guess I have started going to the toilet more often.  

Hope that helps you, but I think the best thing to do is bare in mind, if we were to concieve naturally we wouldn't know that we were pregnant until maybe 5-6 weeks down the road at the earliest, so to continue with life as you would any other time, day to day.

Good luck I hope that you are as lucky!!    x


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

princess - thanks for the info, it is really hard not to try and analyse all your little twinges I have got mega sore boobs but that could be the progesterone.  I am back in work on monday so that will keep me nice and busy.  Enjoy being pregannt, hope you have a fantastic time and enjoy meeting your little one very soon x


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just thought i would give your all a quick update. What a week!! still bleeding, but caved in this morning and did a test which was postive! rang the clinic and they told me to come in. They have now started me on gesterone injections (into the muscle - ouch!) and i have to ring again next week if i am still bleeding. Finding it hard to celebrate, don't think i will be able to until the bleeding stops and i have had my scan (booked for 29th sept). Just have to keep everything crossed that these little suckers stick around!

Congratulations to everyone else who got their BFP  and big hugs to those who didn't


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Can you add me to your list .... Had EC 28/8 & ET 31/8 @ CARE in M'CR due to test on 15th Sept

Had 2 weeks off ... driving myself bonkers with boredom,  back in work on Monday thankgod ! - back to normality ! 

Ali  xx  

Big   to everyone with BFN


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Moocat - fingers crossed the bleeding subsides, take care xx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

Ali Bongo - Good luck hun


----------



## donnalw (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone.  This is the 1st time i've posted on here but i have been reading these threads for a couple of months several times a day and they've kept me sane over my 2ww!!!

I have tested today on my 1st 2ww and received a BFP - brilliant news obviously!!  However, when my HCG levels were tested, they came in at 39.  I have been told that i need to go back on sunday to re-test as this is too low.  I am petrified that something is wrong so i wondered if this is a common thing and if anyone else on here has had a low hcg level??  Am i right to be so worried?  I feel like i should be celebrating today and telling my closest family the good news but i'm terrified something is wrong!

would love your words of wisdom
Donna xxx


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

*Donna * - one of my best friends had a HCG of 34.4 on 8dp 5dt (13 days past ovulation). I can tell you she has a beautiful 7 month old (today) baby boy.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Princess -   on the BFP. That's great news. Enjoy your pregnancy and let your DH spoil you for the next 8.5 months. Well done.

Ali-Bongo - welcome to the thread. Funny how you, Marta and myself all had our EC's and ET's on same days, but our test dates are all different. Marta's is 11th, mine is 13th and your's on the 14th. Weird eh? Will probably do one on the 11th anyway (just for fun ). Good luck.

Helen xxx

   'step away from those pee sticks'


----------



## donnalw (Jan 23, 2009)

rebexca - thank you so much for that, makes me feel much more positive!

good luck to everyone on here, you really have made the last month or so much easier to get through


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, just dropping in to let you know that my hcg was 16 on test day (weds) and today has dropped to 12 so I had a BFP for a few days and now its been taken away    

Donnalw - there is loads about hcg levels.  As long as your level goes up on Sun you will be ok.  There are plenty of success stories with low levels.  Having just been there though I know how you feel   but I hope your outcome is better than mine.

Sarah x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

So sorry Sarah


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sarah - sorry to hear your news. That's so cruel to get a BFP and then its gone. Did the clinic know why it might have surged then dropped in preg hormone levels?   Is there any chance they might have made a mistake, or could your levels rise again? Are you bleeding as well? Hope its a blip and its not def.    

Helen xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!

I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

I've been so worried that it hadn't worked, bought some "early detection" pee sticks, that kept coming up neg, even today!!! Did my beautiful clearblue digital and got a                  pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm soooooooooo pleased for my Couple.  

Thank you ladies for all your support, and very best of luck to those testing today and tomorrow!!!!! Best of luck for those BFN, wishing you success for your further tx.

Lots of love
Dawn xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Sarahh so sorry hun, I know the pain of getting a BFP then having it taken away from you a few days later, in some ways it would be easier not to get one at all sending you a huge   look after yourself.

Helen6887 I too had same EC & ET date & Im also due to test on the 14th our clinic works it 2 weeks form ET funny hey

donnalw hope you levels continue to rise congratualtion on your BFP

Babymithe, Princess Tippeetoes & Moocat congratulations to you all on your BFP fab news, moocat hope the bleed settles too with gestone injections

arnie sorry to here you had a down day yesterday I feeling like that today & have been on & off over the last few days I've just lost all hope & I'm so scared of it not working, I know that there is not much I can do now but just wish I could make it work as we all want it so much & think knowing I'll never be able to try again is worrying me too.


Sending us all some               

Have alovely weekend everyone lets hope th e BFPs continue xxxxxxxxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow Dawn -      I was holding out for great news for you and you've done it!!!  Congratulations!!! Girls - another live example to keep away from those sticks until testing day and not stop hoping if you can't.    That's the third story in my 2 weeks of people who tested negative right up to the end and then positive on the day.  I knew you'd do it Dawn - and it's such a wonderful kind thing you are doing.  

Well, it is officially all over for me today so I'll say goodbye to you all for now and wish you lots of luck, good news and happiness.  I don't know what to do from here and am being advised ED or adoption.  I think adoption is more right for me.  I don't really feel like giving up the fight - I wanted my baby so much - so I'm going to see if anyone will give me one last chance.  I hope they do.  

xxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning everyone,so pleased its the weekend and hoping these two days will go quicker than the last 5 .... and then I'll be half way through my 2ww, hurrah! Just read your post Reb and so sorry to hear about your bfn, I've been thinking about you so much these last couple of days and hoping it would be a positive for you. You must be devastated. I hope you are given another go and get your miracle    . Sarah, that is so unfair to have a bfp one day and then lose it the next, you poor thing. How are you coping today? whats your next step?  Congrats to the bfp Princess, Moocat (hope the bleeding stops honey  ),Donna (hoping your low levels rise Sunday  ), and babymithel (I am definitely going to get myself a Clearblue digital for my test date!)    
Rachel and Dita, how are you guys doing today? Its lovely and sunny here (in Derby) and I'm feeling quite positive, not that I'm pregnant (still no symptons at all, no implantation bleed or pain so far just the fattest tummy which is quite usual for just before af) but that I'll be able to cope with a bfn and move onto the next cycle.  Wow, that is a long post!!! My dp is still in bed and I've come downstairs cos cant relax. Might make him a cup of tea and make him get up! xxxx


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls -
Well, I refused to do a test today (after my negative yesterday) as I don't want to spoil this lovely Saturday...
Have the WEIRDEST symptom though - still water tastes soooo salty that  cannot bare it. What the heck is that
X Hola


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Dawn I am really pleased for you     I was just thinking I wonder how test day went, especially as you weren't feeling like it would be positive.
Everything is still inside for me   yet so am treating that as good sign. Just      for good news tomorrow.
Take care everyone I will be back tomorrow


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi girls

Wow so many BFPs in 24 hours! Hoping this is a lucky thread for us all  

Princess Tippetoes, Dawn, Donna, Moocat well done you did it! Enjoy this amazing time  

Dita, Lexig, Tiller stay positive not long to go now    

Imk you have an amazing teddy range! Sending lots of  

Arnie Its good to rant, I am feeling much better since my SIL rants over the past week  

Helen Your post did make me laugh   My stunning good looks   Im not sure about that! Especially since my acne outbreak (a new symptom for me! I look like Ive got measles!) Putting it down to the stupid oestrogen tablets or whatever it is I am taking at the mo to thicken that lining

Kerrie and Sarah I'm so sorry   Keep hoping that one day it WILL be your turn. So many people say this is a numbers game, the more times you do it the more likely it is to work. Take some time and be kind to yourselves  

As for me, I'm a tad hungover   Right thats it, the last drink I'm having until FET (still got two weeks or more, taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r... yawn)

Happy Saturday everyone! 

GG
xxx


----------



## cl3opatra (Apr 23, 2008)

Hii All..
Congrats too all moms-to-be..I wish you a beautiful smooth pregnancy   but for those with the sad news I hope that next time will probably be betterr and more positive..*fingers crossed*

Can I please be added to this list? Ive gotten my FET on Aug 26th and the test date is Sept 9th..Wish me luck..this is my second time so Im nervous as hell...

Thanks..


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

So sorry reb   take care

Huge congratulations Dawn, you must be over the moon. Have a happy & healthy nine  months.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
congratulations to the girls who got their long awaited BFP. 
Really sorry to the girls who got the dreaded BFN,  , don't give up hope, stay strong.
nutmeg, how are you feeling today?
tillergirl, good luck for tomorrow,  .
Hola, well done for not testing today, the water thing could be a good sign,  .
Hope everyone is going too crazy.
sorry for lack of personals today.
For me, I'm still pretty sure this time hasn't worked for us. Got a dull ache in my lower back and very moody this morning. Could it be AF?? I'm trying to stay positive though no matter what.
Sending lots of        to everyone.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

congrats baby mithel, you must be so happy and for making that special couple dreams come true! you are a superstar!! heres to a healthy 8.5 months        

reb so sorry again  

welcome cl3opatra  only 5 more sleeps! how do you feel?

how is everyone else?

i really do think   is on her wicked way the cramps i am suffering are too alike af pains   i am now officially on knicker watch which is driving me   and dh!!  bring on wed think i'll test from there in.  if i could get monday past as this would have been the day my last tx failed due to af i will be a happy girl.  so sorry for the rant but i know you girls understand


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

lmk, I have everthing crossed for you.  . You never know the pains could be implantation!! 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

i wish hun but its too much like last time  

how are you holding out?  you still testing tomorrow?


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello girls,  

firstly to everyone who got bfp's, fantastic news, congratulations girls, chuffed to bits for you. I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.xxxxxx

and all the bfn's IM so so sorry, its all so cruel and unfair  be kind to yourselves and know we are all here for you  

Imk, try not to get to down, you've been telling me all week that my af pains arent a sign of af and I should think positive, now Im telling you the same   we are over half way there now babes,       


Well, Im feeling a lot happy today, like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders   Went out with dp for a meal then cinema last night, and it was the best night out Iv had for a long time.  Before we went out dp had me crying with laughter.....he came down stairs ready to go out, in his red tartan clown trousers   Yes, real clown trousers   from the time we left to the time we got to bed, he had me laughing.  He wore the clown trouser to make me smile, and it worked, he was so wonderful last night, he was worried about me all week cuz Iv been so low, that last night, he was my personal clown and evertained me, love him   

Ladies, we are so lucky to have our relationships and the support of our dh/dp's.  I feel lucky and very very happy to have mine in my life, I dont know what I would do without him.

I still feel that its a bfn for me, but Im ok with it now, I have so much in my life to be happy and thankful for, and we are not giving up on our dream


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

oh and yes, he wore the clown trouser all night, he had a lot of looks and giggles in the restaurant so it wasnt just me he cheered up


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi lmk,
Don't give up hope yet, I have read lots of diaries and most positives had AF pains so not over yet. I had AF pains all last weekend so I'm hoping it was a good sign. 
I'm going to test first thing in the morning, I'm so nervous and after getting that negative last week, it really didn't help. The thing is if it's negative tomorrow I still have to wait until Thursday even though I'm pretty much sure that whatever the result is tomorrow is the final outcome.
Dita, you are so right, my DH is my best friend and I know that whatever happens we have each other. Your dp is so lovely, laughter is the best medicine. Sending you lots of    
Lexig
xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Dita - Glad your DP cheered you up Hun xxx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Dita, had great image of clown trousers in the restaurant that has cheered me up as well  

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs, its so devastating I know.     to everyone affected by this.

It's so great to hear the BFPs though and think that there may be some light at the end of the tunnel. If it doesn't happen this time, it will be completely devastating but that's not to say it won't happen in the future. It is so hard to stay positive sometimes, but I just try to remember some of the positive things in my life, like my DH

I have to admit that I was weak and tested yesterday (day 9) - don't worry Pee Stick Police I realised that the negative didn't mean anything but was just going mad thinking about it and thought if there was a 1% shot of it actually showing positive and cheering me up, I'd take it. I've decided that I'm going to test again tomorrow morning, which will be day 11 and if nothing happens then, I'll wait until Wednesday for definite confirmation - DH and I have both taken the day off to deal with it either way. I have absolutely no symptoms now (same as last time) but I'm trying to hold on to the fact that not everyone does, including my mum when she had me!

Sending out lots of         to everyone

xxx


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sorry no personnals,

Sorry to hear about BFN's   and Congrats to the BFP's  

Went to the clinic today, Had a bad sleep last night so did DF both cried as i was in pain from my left side, red blood was there so AF was here  

We had a good talk and prepared for the worse at the clinic, Finally got scanned and couldn't look at the screen. Then the nurse said "theres the bleeding, this happens when blood vessels burst during pregnancy and my ovaries are big thats why i have pain? Oh and there's the twin pregnancy" at this point i looked and thought i was hearing things.

Then to top it off she said " How many embies did we put back?" DF then replied 2, And then she said because we have Triplets??  two Identical I still can't speak, hardly spoke to DF due to the shock.  

She explained that this is rare and this shouldn't of happened, and that as the pregnancy goes on all three may not survive. But for now i have 3 little ones. No heart beat today as to early, back in on Wednesday to hopefully hear all 3.

So Girls, If your bleeding or have pains it may not be over  .

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going mad. Had de transfer on thursday and already in a panic as I have no symptoms. I thought my boobs would be sore but as no stims not sure. Been listening to my zita west tape and trying to relax. When, if at all, do you get symptoms. I am on progynova and endometrin 3 times a day and asprin once a day? Thanks and good luck.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Are we all calm and relaxed? Haha. More likely to be  .

Dita - tell your DP he cheered me up too. Loved the image it conjured up of grown man in tartan clown trousers in restaurant. Brilliant!! . He sounds such a sweetie, we'll be asking you to lend him out,when we all get down.

Even my toes crossed - loved your post bought the triplets. Have blown you three bubbles for each one, what a wonderful, if not shocking surprise for you both.   Fab news, well done both of you.  

Apart from my humungous sore (.)(.)'s and feeling tired, I've no symptoms of pregnancy, more likely symptoms of A/F. It's early days yet though (Day 6). Trying to stay positive. 

Helen xxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, well its been a wierd day, havent been able to stop thinking about IT all day, not in a depressed way but really 'jacked up', I bet my adrenalin levels have been sky high today .... I think its cos I'm on day 6 and I've been constantly scanning my body for signs of implantation!!!! Mad, I know but havent been able to stop myself.  DP doesnt really understand, he's trying not to think about the possibility that we might be pregnant because if he lets himself think it might happen he thinks the disappointment will be too crushing.  Ive sent him off to the pub without me, couldnt face socialising, what a wuss!!!! Glad to hear your DH cheered you up last night Dita, he sounds absolutely fantastic! Hope your upbeat mood has continued today. Evenmytoesarecrossed .... triplets!!!! What a brilliant surprise, well done to the both of you!!! Helen, with your humungous sore (.)(.) you have one (or should that be 2?!!) more symptom then me! Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow Lexig ... and yours Elby, you naughty early tester (I'm wondering how long i'll last before I do a test ... I'll be amazed if I dont crumble before the 12th!)  Sending out positive vibes and hugs to everyone! xxx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Well Ladies after laying awake in bed for two hours tossing and turning I finally got up with DH at 5:30 duly did the HPT(sainsburys) and we have a .......................... . 

We can hardly believe it I'm going to do the second test tomorrow morning as well as phoning my doctor an appointment and confirmation it feels so weird to finally have those 2 lines looking back at you.


Symptoms for me as usual tingly tummy days 2-3 after insemination and the odd twinge then nothing until 5 days ago when I got a strange light pins and needles sensation across my front. I have had moments of feeling like AF was due to arrive and lastly morning wipes yesterday and the day before were a mucky pink colour. 

No sore (.)(.) or funny taste.


DH doesn't know what to think poor love this is the second time he has been through all this. With his first wife it didn't work at all and caused the marriage to break up unfortunately. I think he is more shocked than I am.


Thanks for keeping me sane through all this.

Good luck to everyone else testing today and in the next few weeks     for you all.

 I found some spare in the draw I  thought you might like to borrow it .


Yeah a


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Tiller Girl - in logged in just in case and WOW     .  You did it!!!  I'm so happy for you and your DH.  Take good care.  Love Reb.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Tillergirl  well done 
Love Isobel xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

tiller girl congrats i bet you and dh are soooooo happy.  heres to a healthy 8.5 months!!!!!!

dita what a fab dp you have, i bet you 2 caused a stir in your local town!!  laughter is the best medicine  

lexig,     

thanks girls for all your kind words and support, i never want to feel [email protected] but i know we are here for 1 another  .  i am trying to be positive and negativity isnt allowed in my house anymore


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

congratulations tillergirl


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations tillergirl


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

tillergirl on your BFP

Even my toes are crossed fantastic news on your triplet news fantastic hey!!!

dita sound like you had a good night last night, love the idea of your DH in a clown suite  , 

Leixg good luck with testing tomorrow & everyone else who is due to test tomorrow

lmk I have started knicker watch too, its crazy isn't it I hate going the loo!!!!!!!

SK how are you doing, your on the home straight now 
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations Tillergirl a   . You and your DH must be so happy! Have a fab day!! Good luck for everyone else testing today. xx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Tiller Girl, that is fantastic news! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy   

lmk, don't give up hope. Remember all the positive stories of people who tested early and still got a lovely BFP on their test day. I tested today and got a BFN but am trying to remember there's still 3 days to go and it's not over til then. I keep thinking that it can't have worked and my luck just isn't that good but hearing that Tiller Girl didn't have any symptoms of sore boobs etc has helped me to hold on for a bit.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.

EMTAC that is amazing news about the triplets! Wow! Lots of stickies to you and your little football team.   

Dita and LMK you are both testing the same day as me. Sending you lots of positive energy   

Helen it will be interesting to see what comes up if you test the same day as me. I think my clinic treats EC as day 1 of the 14 day waiting period. I don't know about you, but I don't really understand when implantation is supposed to take place, have you had any cramping/spotting?

Isabel how are you?

Can I just ask about 2WW symptoms??

I wondered if anyone else had food cravings? 
For the past two or three days I have been craving spicy food or even quite strong, like marmite. 
I was wondering if this is the progesterone, similar to the rise before AF?

Another symptom is an increased libido, since the progesterone I have been obsessed with sex. 
This is not normal at all for me, although again I tend to have a rise before AF.

Other than that just the swollen, sensitive boobs.

Apart from that no nausea, no fatigue, no spotting, no bleeding, no nothing. Hmm!


I wonder


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Marta, God this is hell isnt it?  How come all the early signs of pregnancy are all associated with AF starting too  I have sore boobs- prob the drugs or AF coming, I feel a bit sicky- probably Af coming or the large glass of milk and biscuits Ive just had  I have AF pains- probably AF pains!! headache- always get one when AF is coming!!! I feel like Im going mad. I have to say I have had an increased libido too  

When is you OTD? Mine is Sept 16th with 2 blasts  Do you think I could get away with testing early?

xxxxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Tillergirl- WOW thats fab news, many congrats Hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi again,

Isobel (apologies for calling you Isabel) with a day 5 transfer the implantation is quicker. So theoretically the embryos should be secreting the HCG faster, but if they are slow growers then you still might not get much on a HPT. Don't really know. Then again don't listen to me, I know nothing.

I had a day 5 transfer last time and I got a tested day nine after transfer and got a bfp, but then started bleeding unfortunately. I think day 9 was four or five days earlier than my OTD.

Can't say I want to test early at the moment, just see how things pan out, it's not going to make any difference to whether I have a successful pregnancy and it's not as if I am doing anything I would need to stop if I were pg.   I quite like being PUPO, don't feel like getting bad news. 

I live in Scotland and Isobel is the way the name is generally spelt, but I always think that outside Scotland people spell it differently, so I was trying a bit hard. 

Tillergirl congratulations on the BFP.


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Isoble - my clinic's policy is to test TEN days after blastocyst transfer and twelve after 3-day embryos.
X Hola


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

hello everyone, 

wow what fantastic news today      triplets and bfp's, it dont get any better     

EMTAC, congratulations babes        heres to a healthy pregnancy for you and your 3 bubbas, Im willing them to stay put for the next 8-9 months   

Tillergirl, woohoo            over the moon for you babes   enjoy your lovely pregnancy xxxxx

Imk, how are you feeling today hun?   Hoping your a little bit brighter, but I know all too well how easy it is to get into a deep dark hole and how difficult it is to get out, think I would still be in mine if it wasnt for my lovely dp 

Hello Marta, how are you getting on with the tww?  We are nearly there babes, but it is soooo hard!!!!!   Iv had no sore boobs, or any symptoms pointing to a bfp at all.  

Hola, hello hunie, how are you doing today? 

Im pretty sure its a bfn, severe period pains, spots coming up on my face, which always happens when af is due, and I woke up last Wednesday feeling "empty" like there was nothing there, sounds mad I know, but I felt the same on my last 2 tww's.  But Im ok now, thanks to my lovely dp, I was in a very dark place a couple of days ago, but now I feel like a weight has been lifted of my shoulders,  now Im just biting at the bit for Friday to come so I can get in touch with the clinic and arrange to go back for my frosties   

Dp left me in bed this morning, and he had done the hoovering, washed the floors, and all the tidying and polishing, he really is a love, Im so so lucky   

Im glad telling you about him wearing his bright red tartan clown trousers cheered some of you up too and put a smile on your faces, shame I cant bottle him really    

I hope everyone else are feeling ok today and not going to insane at this awful hard time xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies..

I am on my 2ww & would like to join this thread if thats ok.. I had ET yesterday with 1 blast now on board. This is my 1st time of having IVF treatment. 
My OTD is 18th Sept

I have been reading everyones posts & it really helps to hear other peoples symptoms or lack of symptoms.. because I know its early for me with ET only being yesterday but I don't feel anything.

It may take me a while to get to know you all, as there are rather alot of you on this thread.. so please bare with me


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello zarah honey well you know me   xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Isobel.. I sure do   x


----------



## Sharrie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

This is my first time posting on this site, so I'm not sure if this is right, but could someone add me to the September/October list please. 

I'm down regging at the moment & will hopefully start stimming on 14th Sept with EC planned for 28th Sept for ICSI treatment.

Thanx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello ladies,
Thanks for all the congratulations we really apprieciate them, It is just starting to slowly sink in.
Isobel I will keep everything crossed for you although you still have 10 days till OTD loads of time yet to start feeling positive signs.
As I said earlier there were a couple of timesd when I thought AF was going to rear her ugly head. try and stay positive    I know it is hard this 2ww is torture at times  .

Sharrie and Zarah Welcome to the mad house you will find this place a fantastic haven I'm sure. 

Should get back to the cleaning I have visiters in a couple of days what joy.


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Tillergirl- we are due same time! lol 

Just wanted to say, I had no symptoms at all, no sore (.)(.)s or anything, was convinced it hadn't worked, and I was wrong.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

babymithel, I am glad you have said that because that is whats worrying me the must.. not having any symptoms x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

Congrats to all the BFP's ! fantastic news...

Sorry and   to all the BFN's, i know how you are feeling xx

I havent posted for a while, have been lurking in the background as i dont really know how to feel at the moment. OTD is on Tuesday 8th but i am going to test tomorrow....    i have 3 blasts onboard but Dr said not to get too excited as my womb lining was only 7mm at transfer so i have been on a bit of a downer since the beginning.. The one BFP i did get i had implantation bleeding but i have had nothing this time so i am not expecting good news...

However, i do have sore veiny boobs ( could be pessaries ) and i am sleeping 12 hours a night without waking up once.... i usually sleep about 7-8 hours a night. I was looking after my friends dog for a few days and he had to go back yesterday, i sobbed like a baby when he left, it was awful... then i burst into tears in the evening because i missed him so much.... i am going through some really strange emotions right now, i am not sure how much more of this i can take i am all over the place...

Sorry for the long rant, i just feel like i have been doing this forever with no positive outcome...

Love and Luck to all of you 
Bell xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're having a good weekend.

Marta and Isobel - I agree with your comments about the ol' pregnancy symptoms being the same as the A/F ones. Mother nature can be a right b***h at times eh? 

Tillergirl - so glad you got a  . It made me feel better as I know you had your doubts at times during the dreaded 2ww, as well.   . Well done, you must be on  .

Dita - I'm sorry, YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE TO AUCTION YOUR MAN OUT, FOR JUST 1 DAY!!! It's not fair, you can't have Mr Wonderful all the time. Woke up this morning to my beloved DH asking me when I was going to start walking the dog again, becuase he was tired of doing it?!  You are so lucky (but don't tell my DH - love him really, just some days I say it through gritted teeth!).

All the best to those of you testing this week. Hope we've many more BFP's to come.

Helen xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Bell good luck for tomorow. Those symptoms sound good to me, fingers crossed!!      

Helen I have just replied to you the other thread. It's hard keeping up when you are on four or five threads isn't it! Why did I join so many!! Why!   

I have had a laaaaazy day, just pottering around. I'm not managing to sleep very well, so envy you Bell. You should see the bags (suitcases) under my eyes.


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi girls, how are you all doing?  Hope you've all had a lazy Sunday, feet up watching tv 

Helen, Thats a good idea, an auction    But dont get me wrong, normally he's the opposite, so this is a lovely change for me, wonder how long it will last    Though he is always wonderful if I am having a down day and trys to cheer me up, and usually sucseeds   

Rebexa, it was so lovely seeing you and dh today  hopefully the nexst time the kitchen will be done   Iv got everything crossed for you tomorrow, Im sure its all going to be good news        

All you girls that are testing tomorrow,GOOD LUCK    Im willing you to get your so deserved bfp's


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
Sorry no personals today, but congratulations to all the girls who got there long awaited positives, triplets WOW!
Well, tested this morning but again clear as day negative,  . I know my OTD is not until Thursday but I just know it's over. I'm trying to stay positive and brave in front of DH and parents but I think I may need to go and have a cry on my own, it may make me feel  better. I was determined not to ruin our anniversary today so glammed myself up and we went for a lovely Sunday lunch. DH gave me a beautiful necklace which caught me by surprise as I thought I was getting a pair of slippers, ha! I also had a white wine spritzer which was naughty but I enjoyed it immensley.
That's it for today, I hope your all staying strong, ending lots of    
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hello ladies

i have had a lazy sunday watched 2 dvds, dh made sunday lunch! i am relaxing and staying positive!!!

martakeithy i'm like you no sleep, which i'm blaming each nt dh saying only xx amount sleeps to test date!!!

lexig, its not over yet hunny, could be late implanters      mr and mrs lexig  

hope every1 is well and not going too insane  
lmkxxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi everyone please can i join had e/t today with one blast. d/h and i are both 27 and this is our first tx with icsi oh and the all important test date is fri 18th. looking forward to chatting with you all x


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Poppy

Congratulations for et today, welcome to the   . 

Hern x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everyone 

Just thought i'd update you all.

Did home test thurs night which was negative blood due friday so bit of hope as day early.

Anyway the hospital lost my blood sample how bads that the clinic went mad at them 
Because I had not got AF the clinic said I had to stay on the drugs over the weekend and either do another HPT today or go for more blood, as i was never hopefully and nor were the clinic much I did a test this morning it was a    

Knew deep down it was, but there was always a bit of hope. well we have to now move on get these drugs out of my system and wait for AF which I guess won't be great this time. 

Well its been great being on this thread and i wish everyone all the luck in the world with thier BFP and for all the other BFN keep strong and you have to believe it will happen one day        


Lots of love   


Amy xxxxxx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies

                            This is our second attemt at ICSI the last time i used this site all the time this time i turned to farm ville on face book ( sad i know ) well anyway after a long 2ww without any eary testing i tested today to get a BFP     . i wish all the ladies on this page good luck and lots of     

                                                                          Marylukie (Ashleigh ) xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of personals, just a quick update before I go to work - a BFN for me too today   I didn't hold out much hope for this cycle but it's still so hard.

So sorry to all the bfn's and congrats to the bfp's.

Thanks for letting me share the journey with you and good luck to all


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I tested this morning (only ONE day before OTD) and it was negative on the First Response test. I am devastated and cannot BELIEVE that I'll need to go though it AGAIN at some point!
Really don't want to go for the blood test tomorrow - what's the point?
X Hola


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

nutmeg,hola and amy i am so truly sorry for you all, it is so unfair


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

It's official   for me this morning.

Thank you to everyone for helping me through 2ww.

 Hola, Amy and Nutmeg I'm sorry

Hern x


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Amy K, Nutmeg and Hola so sorry to hear about your   s, it really is unfair!! Sending lots of love and   . Congrats to Maryluckie and Hern on your   s, yahay!!!    .  Lexig, its not over yet, there's still a couple of days until your otd, I know its difficult not to lose hope but .... fingers crossed you just tested too early    .  Welcome to Poppy, have you started frantically symptom watching already? Well my lovely dp (or should that be ratbag?!) had me helping him lug heavy doors about, strip woodwork and then despite promising to cook dinner I came out of the shower to find him searching the internet for how to fix rotton wood .... and no dinner!!! Can I swap him for your husband Dita?!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

morning ladies,

Congrats to all the BFP ladies.. well done & so sorry to all the BFN ladies.. stay strong & take care  

Poppylou, we have the same test date 18th sept.. I had ET on saturday morning.. we had IVF & it's our 1st attempt too. do you have any feelings? I have none, no cramps, no sore boobs.. no NOTHING   I just want a sign of some sort.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well a big  to the ladies with a BFN. Life is so cruel and I know how it feels Ive been there twice myself and remember it like it was yesterday 

Congrats Maryluckie and Hernhim on your  Take it easy girls   Wishing you a very uneventful and happy pregnancy 

Dont know how I feel at the moment- I seem to be a bit up and down at the min. Got some niggling pains but I dont know what they are. I know I have had AF pains each time Ive been pregnant so trying to be postive about it all  

Hope everyone is ok and full of    especially you Zarah   I know how you feel hun I just wanted a sign that something, anything was happening in there


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello ladies

well i'm on the august/september board - but i thought why not be here too as i fall into both categories!  you will see my story from my signature.  i'd love to join your board please.

my ec was 28/08, et was 31/8 at otd is 14/9.  i had dicsi.

good luck to you all - and congrats to those of you with bfps and     to those of you who've not been so lucky this time.

bpxx


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Tillergirl, Hernhim,Maryluckie Congrats on your  . Sorry about all the BFN's  

Thankyou so much for the nice comments about the triplet shock   Just waiting now till wednesday morning to confirm the heartbeats

Good luck to you all still in your   xxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aw Hola, Amy and Nutmeg, so sorry you had bad news on your BFN's . Life can be so cruel. Do keep trying, don't lose hope. we'll be thinking of you.  

Hern - congratulations on your BFP. Thats great for you and your DH. Well done. 

Bluprimrose - welcome to this thread, you already know a few of us here. I too had my EC and ET on the 28th/31st, but my OTD is 13th. Be   for you.   

Hi all you ladies testing today.  

Helen xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

maryluckie and hernhim congrats on your bfp's and a healthy 8.5 months


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello

hernhim - huge   - what lovely news to wake up to on a monday morning.  and to any other bfp ladies.

helen6887 - thank you for your welcome.  and it's great to know we're on the same dates - apart from the otd!  how are you feeling?

so sorry for the ladies who got bfn - life can be very unfair sometimes.

even my toes are crossed - wow, triplets!!!!  how many embies did you transfer?  2?  congrats!

and love and   to everyone else.

bpxx


----------



## kayos (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to FF 

Had our first cylce of IVF egg collection was on 28th Aug and ET was on the 31st August now on the 2 week wait test day is the 14th September  x x x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Its a BFN again for me    

Not sure what keeps going wrong, so sad. Especially as i had 3 expanding blasts on board    

Lots of luck to all of you xxx

Bell xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome Kayos.. you will find FF a great help. I'm on my 1st IVF too.. my test day is 18th Sept.. how you feeling? 

Bell.. so sorry to hear your news


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all ladies congrats to thiose who have had a bfp!!! big ((hugs)) to those with a bfn xxxx

well arhhhh i have 5 days till otd!! have been having twinges in my left side and in back!! kinda like small burst of tingle pain!! its wierd to describe feeling tight sometimes like ive pulled myself going wee at night but an drinking loads of water !! boobs are heavey and bigger but thats nothing new the pessaries do that!! cant believe in 5 days i will find out if i have to do this again or if my little joey had stuck on in there    
so want to test but know i cant! i even was tempted to use a ov stick to see what would come up    but ive been good ! x

goodluck to those testing soon xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

bell i am so sorry for you and dh. i really hope you get answers   

welcome kayos to 2ww  !!!

zoie i am sooooooooo tempted too!!! dh wants to do a sneaky one wed but we're scared at the same time iykwim?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

lmk- i have the opersite dh wont let me!! think he doesnt want to face the outcome incase its bad cause we only had 1 embie back so we not going to get to excited!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

totally understand hun.  i will try and hold off to fri, just as long af stays away   only 4 more sleeps/sleepless nights  !


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a quick one to let Bell, Hola, Amy and Nutmeg know that I am thinking of you. So sorry for your BFNs - I know how tough this time is and hope it all works out for you soon. 

Congratulations Hernheim and Marylukie - fantastic news and I hope you have an easy 8 and a half months ahead of you.

Hi to all the newbies on the thread as well.

I don't know what I am feeling at the moment.   Only 2 more sleeps until test day and I've decided not to torture myself with any more tests beforehand. I'm trying not to buy some more tests until tomorrow night to avoid temptation. It has helped hearing some of the positive stories out there where people have not really had any symptoms but I'm not feeling amazingly lucky at the moment. Just have a bit of a dodgy stomach (sorry, tmi) which I always get before AF


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

So weird...how many people with BFN's did NOT get their AF before the test date?
I had a tiny bit of red spotting on the toilet paper (sorry about TMI), but nothing more, so AF seems to stay away.
I don't get it - it's almost like I don't know my own body anymore.
THIS IS TORTURE!  
X Hola


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi havent been on for a few days and my word you do all like to post.

Well as for me Im having a real down day today, had slight back ache yesterday and said to hubby that it felt like i was going to have my period, but we ignored it and just put it down to sleeping funny or something, and then today i've started spotting.  I'm really gutted coz reckon that the treatment has failed.  On previous IUI's my period has always turned up 5 days before my test day and here we are again but this time with the IVF.  I know im not testing til Saturday but its obvious for me that it's all over again.  

Sorry no personals xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

It might not be over Jess.. stay


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola, on my first ICSI I did not get AF until a couple of days after test date. I suppose we are putting our bodies through all this stress that nothing is predictable.

Sorry you are going through such a hellish time   

Jess, it might not be over yet - have a read of some of the diaries. I have found them quite inspirational when I think it is all over then read of people who have gone through exactly the same thing but then came out with BFPs. Hang on in there


----------



## Symphony (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello ladies, is it ok if I join your thread?

I had EC on Friday and ET yesterday - I have one 4 cell embie on board and will be testing on the 20th. I have been on the Aug/Sept cycle buddies thread and have been so grateful for their support. Hope to be of encouragement to you ladies as we're all in on the madness that is the 2ww.

To all of you who have your BFP's - congrats and well done!   Big   to those who have tested negative. 

I know I've got a lot of reading to do to catch up on everyone, but hope you're all well at whatever stage you are in the 2ww.

Love Symphony xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hola i never get my af as the pessaries prevent me having it!! they always have!! i i can sit here fopr ages and never expect my af!! untill it stop taking the pessaries!! not sure if this is good or bad thing?


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your   Bell  .
Hi to Kayos and Symphony, welcome to the 2ww   - rather than grinning I like to see this icon as laughing madly in a lunatic like way!!!!  Sorry your having a bad time of it at the moment Jess, am   that your mistaken about your af about to start.
I really want to test early Imk and Zoie but then I imagine getting the bfn and it put me right off! In fact I might have to be forced to test on otd, its really nice thinking I might actually be pregnant, dont want any stupid pee stick to change that!  Still absolutely no symptoms, arghhhhh. This is driving me  . Alison x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

arnie - i can totally understand im just starting to get   the nearer it comes im excited upset nervous everything!!! just wish our bodies would tell us the outcome by having our belly buttons turn blue if pregs or something lol see i told you im going nuts!! lol

lmk- hold on hun!! not long now xxxx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

zoie - i wish my belly button would turn blue to tell me what's going on!

am 10dpo and have just started having very faint pains in my womb - like i've had at this stage before getting my bfn - so needless to say am feeling very negative - but trying to have a    .  but it's so hard when you've done it so many times before and you know the signs.  i was so happy yesterday because i had none of my usual bad signs but they are here today - and still a week off testing!!!  no point me testing early as i've done it once and it wasn't worth it.

sorry to hear your bad news too bell.  

and hello kayos and symphony   - we were chatting in the chat room weren't we symphony?

jess don't be too down yet - i have spoken to so many people who've had all sorts and still got their bfps, it could be implantation bleeding.

 to you all.

bpxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome to all the newbies  . 
Congrats to all the  , you must be on  .
Big   to the  , keep strong.
To everyone waiting, not long now, sending lots of      .
Not much to report today, I have definitley resigned to it being negative on Thursday, another lady on FF had to remind me that I was still indeed in the 2WW. I even contacted the hospital this morning to see if they could refer me to St Mary's hospital in London as I don't want to go through another full cycle until they can investigate further in to my miscarriages. I did get an appointment with them in June but I was on holiday and when we came back we decided to have FET before having anymore tests.
AF hasn't turned up yet so I suppose, you never know, everything crossed.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

hello girls, Im sorry to hear aboutr the bfn's     its all so crap   Im thinking of you girls, please take time to heal   

congratulations on the bfp's, Im over the moon for you girls, and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Well just 4 days to go, then I can contact the clinic and arrange to get my frosties......cant wait!!!!!!

Hope the rest of you girls on the tww arent going too stir crazy


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I am glad to say today's blood test that my GP sent me off for has confirmed it.  
It feels real now HCG came in at 402. Now just have to ring the hospital in the morning to arrange my first pregnancy scan.

Would just like to say thank you again to all that helped me through the 2 week torture, and   to all those still waiting.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

well done tillergirl!!!!

dita and lexig come on girls it aint over yet (thats what you told me   )


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi girls

Had a rubbish day today, started spotting    Not due to test till Saturday so fear the worst.  These 2ww really are the longest of your life!!

Hope everyone else is ok, need to get some pma back


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

scaredy kat, spotting is a good sign hunny could be implantation


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

Just a quickie everyone so apologies for the lack of personals.

I got my confirmed   today.

I had a blood test last Thursday which was 215, which was 3 days before OTD. I did this test because I started spotting pink/brown last Weds (8dp 5 dt) and was really worried my period was starting. My repeat blood test today came up as 864. Spotting still going on so can't relax just yet.

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to all the BFN's xxxx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

lmk -  hope so, we have everything crossed


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Must be the day for it Ive just been to the loo and when I wiped there was a tiny bit of pale pink blood there  Dont know what to think at the minute- Im 5 days past a 5day transfer. xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Rebexa- Thats great news Hun, I was thinking about you earlier!!! Congrats.xxxxxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rebexa - well done on your  . That's great news.

Isobel and Scaredy Kat - could be spotting from implantation. Don't give up yet. Looking at previous posts, lots of ladies seem to have spotting or pink/brown gunge and then they get their BFP's. Hang in there.    

I've cracked and bought a pregnancy test kit, with two pee sticks in it. Will try to hold out until the 13th (OTD), but the tests are there if I can't wait. It's so hard waiting eh? Went mad when hubby asked me to walk the dog yesterday, even said if I lose the embryo's it will be because of him (terrible thing to say, I know). All because of the bloody dog! Felt awful, and have had to apologise profusely since (and yes the walk did me good infact).   

Hope you ladies are doing better than me at the mo. 

Helen xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

helen you are so naughty, keep away from the pee sticks, for a while anyway!!!    it's like a spider on the wall you know its there but dont want to touch it, that the way i am with my pee sticks


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, scardey kat, im same day test as you and atarted spotting today also, am freeking out about it also, take care xxx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Rebexa, that's fantastic news. Here's wishing you a happy and healthy 8.5 months!!!  

I hope everyone else is managing to hang on in there and avoid the pee sticks!     

Well, I've managed to be good and avoid last last minute testing by not having any pee sticks in the house. I'm thinking testing on days 9 and 11 didn't count as they were too early.    Test date is tomorrow so only one more sleep and then I'll know. Trying to stay positive but difficult


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

i caved in girls and we got a  over the moon!!!!


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations lmk, that's fantastic news.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

lmk fantastic news congratualtions on your BFP xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

morning everyone

hope your all ok, good luck to everyone testing today & tomorrow

Starting to get very scared now just wish I could go asleep & wake up on OTD!!!!!


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

lmk - congratulations Hun, fabby news!!!!!  

Dawn xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG!!!!  lmk you naughty girl!!! congrats im so happy for you !!! wish i could test early really want to but i have 4 days to go arhhhh !! what made you test did you think its was gonna be a bfp??


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls -
Well, I just had my blood test and it's NEGATIVE. I have done so much crying over the last few days that I am actually all cried out now.
Now trying to look ahead - we'll probably do another fresh cycle next and save the frozen ones for later.
All you lucky girls with   - enjoy, you all deserve it so much!!!
Will be away from here for a while...I need a break.
X Hola


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

So sorry Hola  Take time to let yourself heal  xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hola, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. Did you suspect it would be a negative? Crying is fantastic for letting the pain go. You do sound positive for the future, so I wish you a BFP next time.     

LMK that is fantastic news, you naughty early tester!     Really love to hear these positive stories, proving that IVF can work even though sometimes is so hard to believe. Have a fabulous pregnancy!! Sorry I can't get any of the extra emoticons to work, but imagine a clapping cheerleader with a rainbow. 

Helen oo you sound as if you are having some really positive signs there for a BFP. I do hope it will be. 

Rebexa congratulations on your BFP, fab news!

Elby you sound as if you are in the grips of the 2WW, I can totally relate.


I am having a total crash at the moment, I woke up last night and my boobs didn't seem very painful and just didn't feel pg, so feeling really down. I know I should be more positive, but feel so depressed about the whole thing. This 2WW is so horrible. Wah!


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies

After a very painful weekend of cramping and heavy bleeding, our lovely BFP and turned into a BFN today   . Its what we were expecting really.  Just waiting for the clinic to ring me back.

Good luck to all those testing soon   , congrats to all those BFP    and big hugs   to those who got BFN.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hola and moocat i am so sorry girls it is so cruel and unfair     

zoie, i was not sleeping and i was a ***** cause of the lack of sleep just thought it was negative so wanted to put myself and dh out of misery (3days early) so a fr and dig cb later both shocked the life out of me.  dh is coming home early he can't concentrate at all!!

girls dont give up stay positive  

love and luck to all xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

lmk, , congratulations, I'm so pleased for you and your DH.
So sorry moocat and hola, keep strong.  
Sending everyone waiting lots of   
This wait is horrendous, my life is on hold at the minute when all I want to do is get back out there. I have a sick note up until Thursday so I can't go back to work. No one knows we had treatment apart from our parents so I'm in hiding. Too much time on my own thinking about it. 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Moocat, I'm so sorry about the BFN. It has been a very emotional time for you, and you need time to grieve and start to heal. Take care of yourself and best wishes for your TTC journey when you feel ready.     

LMK were you not getting much sleep? I'm curious because I haven't been able to sleep properly for days and look like a wreck. No wonder your DH can't concentrate, that's such great news.


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Bluprimrose - I had 2 transferred on day 3.

Symphony - Congrats on being pupo.

Rebexa,Imk and Tillergirl - Congrats  

Scaredy Cat - I bleed twice once before my test and then the weekend which confirmed triplets? i'm      for 3 heart beats tomorrow 

Good luck with all tests and sorry for the     xxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, just logged in and real mixture of great news Imk and Rebexa with your   s. Rebexa hoping your spotting stops soon and bad news.  So sorry you're BFP has turned into a   Moocat, was   everything would be ok with you.  Also Hola, sorry to hear your   has been confirmed.  You two look after yourselvs and your dhs   .  It seems lots of us are losing hope, is this normal during the second part of the 2ww? Trying to stay positive although was convinced I was just about to come on, rushed home but all fine so far. Had white discharge (tmi) last night and have decided it was my egg coming out, ick, sorry about that! xxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dear all
I'd love to join in with you guys on this crazy journey! This is our second icsi.  First icsi sadly resulted in a chemical pregnancy. I've had one blast transferred today (grade 4bc).  Really trying not to get hung up about the grading but would have loved a slightly more optimistic grade. That said, just grateful that one of our embies made it to blast and keeping everything crossed.  This thread helped me so much last time - it's absolutely fab in my opinion.  My test date is the 17th Sept which seems rather early but hey ho....
Big congratulations to those who have   and sending out my sincere love to those who have been less fortunate this time.  It's such a horrible thing to have it taken away from you when you've come this far.   All the very best for next time - your dreams WILL come true.
This time, I'm going to try the pineapple juice and brazil nut advice; shame I can't stand bazil nuts  
Lots of love
Helly XX


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi HBJ welcome to the thread! There are lots of discussions about pineapple juice because it contains bromelain (sp?) but can also cause uterine contractions. I only did it for the first four or five days and stopped, just in case. 
Oh dear, I don't think you are going to enjoy the brazil nuts, they're not my fave, but they don't make me gag. Perhaps Thorntons Brazil nut toffee might be a suitable substitute? 

Arnie, this is IVF number 2 for me and I was thoroughly miserable throughout the whole thing for IVF #1. This time I have been doing affirmations and being very positive, until depression hit yesterday. 
Overall, I think the second week of the 2WW is the worst because you are over the initial excitement and starting to freak about lack of/wrong kind of symptoms. I actually listened to Zita West twice this afternoon, which is amazing because she drives me up the wall, but it did lift the fog slightly. Probably should have listened all the way through. Oh well! Have a big hug.


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks martakeithy - what a great idea - Thorntons could make all the difference to those pesky brazil nuts! .  Stay positive - have heard so much about Zita - may have to give her a go myself.

All the luck in the world to anyone testing over the next few days - fingers crossed for each one of us and our little precious embryos.

hellybellyjelly XX


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh this 2ww is driving me mad  .. & I still have 10days to go   up to today I have had no feelings at all then I woke up with AF type pains especially on my left side this lasted about 3hrs & then went.. my boobs feel tender aswell today.. I hope this is a good sign & not a sign AF is going to raise her ugly head.. it really helps reading everyones posts on here because we all are feeling exactly the same

big   to you all xx


----------



## SuzieT (Sep 8, 2009)

LizzyM said:


> New home for September and October 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Just a quick hello from me, I've joined the dreaded 2ww. We had our IVF changed to IUI cos I only got 1 follie   very disappointing.  Just   that this works instead. 

                  Keeping up the  

                                    Kookymare x

oh is anyone else comfort eating?......I'm gonna get fat whether I get pg or not


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi 

Tried to post earlier but lost it- so briefly- i had two embryos transferred yesterday (FET) and have an OTD of 22nd september-

hope you are all well, I'm going to read some of the posts back so that i know who people are-

Will be great to have company on 2ww madness- 

Have a good evening

Kx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello girls

hope you're all doing well - or as well as can be expected in the horrid 2ww.

livity k - congrats on your transfer - enjoy this first week before the madness kicks in!

kookymare good luck and am   one of your swimmers sticks!  

zarah, let's hope you were feeling implantation - so could be a great sign!

martakeithy - i join you in feeling horrid in the 2nd week.  am trying not to though, but am having the same twinges in my womb that i have a few days before af.  am praying it's different this time.

hellybellyjelly - welcome!

congrats to all with bfps - and am sending big     to those who got a bfn.  this isn't the end of your journey.

sorry if i haven't mentioned everyone, it's quite hard to keep up and i'm scrolling down to try to include everyone.  but i am thinking of you all.

bpxx


----------



## Elby (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I'm sad to report that it is a   for me today. Just feel very numb, life feels so unfair sometimes     

I think we'll change clinic for the next go to see if they have a better protocol

Thanks for everyone's support over these horrid 2 weeks.     you get better results

xx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Morning girls, just to let you know its a bfn for me, I new it was, but dont make it any easier when you do the test.  I dont think its ever going to happen, I just feel so annoyed, angry, frustrated, none of the feelings I felt before when we got bfn's, its all so unfair    I would have loved dp to go to afgan next week knowing that he was going to be a daddy.  I have emailed my clinic and hopefully I will be able to go over to get our frosties soon, though I dont know why Im bothering, just feels like a waste of time and money, Im pretty sure that wont work either.   I just feel so defeated and deflated, but maybe that will change in time, we will see.

Im sorry to rant girls.

All the girls that got their bfp's, congratulations, Im really pleased for you,


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Dita, 

I'm so sorry and must be doubly crap knowing your DH is going away- I think it is normal to feel angry.

Big hug  

K x


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

Elby and Dita - my heart goes out to you.


xxxxxxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dita and Ebly - so sorry   .  Please take care of yourselves.  It's so utterly unfair.  Really   everything works out next time

Helly
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

elby and dita, i am so sorry is so f***in unfair huge (((((HUGS))))) for you both xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

elby & ditta so sorry to hear things didn't work for you this cycle, take some time to get over things  

Good luck to everyone testing today

Livity K welcome to the 2ww madness 

Hope everyone else is ok too xxxxxxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Elby and Dita, really sorry it didn't happen this time   , lots of love, take care xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just to tell you girls I did some sneaky tests and they were + but I have since started to bleed and its bright red so it looks like its all over for us


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

elby and ditta i'm so so sorry, it doesn't feel like it now but your time will come.

ditta don't give up hope with your frosties - it only takes one to stick and lots of people have had success with frosties. 

sending big    .  

bpxx


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Elby and Dita 

sorry to hear its bfn's , life sucks sometimes. Thinking of you

                      Kookymare x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Elby and Dita, I'm so sorry. I don't blame you for feeling angry Dita, I will be flipping furious if I get a BFN on Friday. It's completely natural and you need to go through these feelings to help you to cope. Take time to heal and pamper yourselves, it's all about you getting better and recovering from this gruelling ordeal. You are both amazing and have been so brave to go through this. 
Good luck with your continuing journey, there is light at the end of the tunnel.       

Isobel, it could be nothing, it could be implantation, but bleeding is very common in early pg, especially with twins, try to keep going. Sorry you are having to go through this stress.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Marta, I spotted when I was having my twins but I was actually having triplets at that point and I think that was when I lost the third one but this is much worse than that bleeding was. Thank you for your support


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Suzie T im not on your list   , i know i think its failed already but please add me, testing 12th sept following ivf xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, well due to test saturday.  My spotting that started on monday, has got slightly heavier, although no period pain.  I dont know if this means that the treatment has failed, im presuming it does.  

Elby and Dita, i hope you are both ok, thinking of you.  How the hell do we remain hopeful, after all this xx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello all

well i thought i'd add to the spotting debate.

i have charted every twinge, ache, pain, spot etc. for all my treatments and it seems that around 10dpo i get a tiny tiny tiny bit of red/pink spotting/streaks (you sometimes need a magnifying glass to see it and sometimes it's there in little spots or streaks on the toilet paper - sorry for tmi!) - this leads to af around 6 days later.  does anyone else get this?  it's so awful during the 2ww because as soon as it's reared it's ugly head i know it's all over for me but still have to wait.  i also get the odd twinge/dull ache in my uterus - not an af type cramp but a milder version.  needless to say i have been having the twinges for a couple of days (i'm 12dpo today) and was trying not to look for the spots/streaks but have just seen them  .

would be really grateful to hear what other people have experienced as i don't know anyone else who has this type of hardly-there spotting.

thanks so much.

and as always sending huge   to all that need them.

why is this so hard for us?

bpxx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

jess4zak - i am the same i started spotting on monday which has got gradually worse and today i have af pains and no other symptoms of pg. i am holding on to a glimmer of hope otd is saturday but think i will test in the morning. good luck hun  

bluprimrose - it is so hard not analaysing ever twinge, we just want to know so we can deal with whatever the outcome is. sending you big hugs


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

scaredy kat, hope your spotting is implantation bleeding or some other kind of pg bleeding and wishing you loads of luck for your test.  what kind of spotting are you having?  unfortunately i know the signs with mine and i know what it is.  i wish i didn't get it because it makes the 2nd week of the 2ww even worse than it already is.

g-d, why can't this be easy??  who invented the 2ww?!

bpxx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

bluprimrose -TMI warning -- its kinda thick streaky browny/red stuff, just like early af stuff. my boobs are deflated and dont hurt anymore and the bloatedness in my belly has gone   we shouldnt have to wait this long it is so hard x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm sorry scaredy cat.

it is horrid isn't it.

but i guess it ain't over 'til the wicked witch shows her face properly and there's a bfn.  my spotting is v different at this stage - minute dots or streaks - but it's what i get before af so have already written everything off and already made a follow-up appointment with my consultant.  not very good     is it?!



bpxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Gosh we're having a tough time today eh?

Elby and Dita - so sorry for your BFN's. Hope you both getting lots of support from your lovely partners (its time for Dp to get the clown trousers back on Dita!). Life's so cruel at times, don't give up hope.    

Isobel, Marta and Bluprimrose -   the bleeding/spotting isn't the ol'  . It could be implantation or one embryo loss couldn't it? Try to think positive thoughts, although I know i'd be thinking the same if I was you. So hard to stay positive.    

I'm on Day 10, and I cracked this morning and did an early response pee stick, which came up BFN. Feeling crap now, and wish I hadn't done it. The earlier symptoms of 'metallic' taste and tender boobs have also gone. Just left with a terrible case of flatulance  and last time I checked that wasn't a sign of pregnancy!

Come on girls - we need some  's to cheer us all up!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

I now remember why my last IVf last going to be my last ever, the 2ww is torture isn't it ,its sad we're all feeling a bit down at the minute wish we could all go asleep & wake up on our OTD & be rewarded with BFPs,
Just hope everyones bleeding is implantation, its tough enough to go through IVF anyway without the added knock back of  a negative cycle so wanted to send us all some


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I dont know what to say to all you girls suffering today, this 2ww is so difficult.  So sorry to hear of your bfn Elby and Dita, I know you were expecting it Dita but there was always hope until the pee stick or af strikes!! I've read on here lots of success with frosties so fingers crossed .... hope you get a quick response from the clinic.  Isobel, Jess, bluprimrose and Scaredy Kat, any chance this bleeding could be implantation?    Try to stay positive until otd.  Its mad but I've been hoping for spotting thinking it might be a sign of implantation .... nothing though. Am resigned to a negative on weekend, just feel totally normal, no sore boobs, no tiredness, no sickness, just nothing.  Hi to you guys joining this thread, hope you're all feeling ok and Martakeithy, are you a bit more upbeat today?     xx Helen just seen your post, think you've tested too early so disregard that bfn and try to stay  .  We're all right in the doldrums today arent we?!!!! .


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello arnie

no, mine's definitely pre af - too late for implantation, not the right type of spotting - and it's what i always get around 6 days before af.  i wish i had no spotting!!

we are all having a tough day today aren't we.

sending       to all!

don't worry about lack of symptoms - my new thinking is that that's a good thing!!  pg symptoms seems to be the same as some people's af symptoms and it's all too confusing!  lots of ladies get no symptoms at all this early on and get their bfp - so fingers crossed for you.

bpxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine is definately not implantation. This is my fourth tx so i sort of know the score sign wise 

Lots of   to everyone today it seems everyone is down. I feel sick to the pit of my stomach, Ive just forced some food down cos I have the most almighty head ache starting. I want to go to sleep and wake up in a month


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry bluprimrose.  I hope you have someone to give you a big hug today   . Thanks for your reassurance about my lack of symptoms, I guess I'll just have to hold onto that and try and stay positive until I can test on the weekend. xx Just seen your post Isobel, today is turning out to be a pretty sh&t day! xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all

Scaredy Kat, mine is exactly the same as yours.  Its fu*king crap. The hospital emailed me this morning and told me to increase to two crinone gel supps, just in case its not the end.  But have to realistic.   xx


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

just been the loo and the witch is definately here, pains and proper af now, dont think any point in doing test tomorrow


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Scaredy Kat-  I know how your feeling hun


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

isobel - I know it was optomistic that it worked first time, it is just so gutting


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

scaredy kay I'm so sorry your bleeding has worsened & you now have af pains, this is one horrible journey isn't it hun sending you a massive


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks rachel hun - hope you are doing ok


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I feel somewhat comforted that this looks as though this had been a chemical pregnancy, as rubbish as I feel now at least it nearly worked out   At the moment I physically feel like when I had my miscarraige


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi.  I am due to test on Saturday 19th Sept.  can you please add me to the thread, would love to give and receive support through this difficult time. xxxxx


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey

Just wanted to send some     for the girlies who need them. Here's a few more     and just for good measure some     for those yet to test. Please dont give up hope  

For those who have tested positive since I logged on on Saturday a big well done, congratulations you must be over the moon    

GG
xxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My goodness, what a shocking day it's been.     to all you guys who are going through the heartache right now.  I've been really down myself today and came back online hoping that someone may have some really positive news.  Seems like today is one to right off.   

PLEASE don't give up yet to all those who haven't done their test.  You just never know......   vibes to us all.

This is absolute torture isn't it.  Sometimes I ask myself, what am I doing going through this crazy, crazy madness but then I realise that it's the only chance of us having a child of our own.

Love to everyone.......

Helly xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh girls I'm so sad.  About to round off a really rubbish day by joining Isobel and Scaredy Kat in saying that the dreaded   has arrived.   I tried to kid myself that it might just be implantation spotting, but it started at 3pm and now it's in full flow. I'm still 4 days away from OTD, but I know myself its over. 

Started driving to work tonight and had to turn back cos I was crying so much, and knew I wouldn't be able to hold it together infront of a class of kids (I tutor). Have rung in sick and rang DH to come straight home from work. He's devasted too.   We've two frozen   and so we will try a FET, perhaps later in the year. But right now I'm going to bed to cry my heart out.

Helen xxx


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry no personals, Just want to say to those that have pains and bleeding i did and now i'm having triplets    try and stay positive it is hard, but FF is great for support  

As for me awake at 6am what a bag of nerves, had my scan by the doctor and there was 3 strong heart beats, WOW! I'm on  .

Told family and friends today as keep getting asked to go out and keep getting asked why I'm not drinking? Feels like a weight has been lifted now they know. Not that anyone believes it's triplets?  Early days yet, but they are all aware of it's a more difficult pregnancy but seem so supportive.

Going to leave this thread now as joining too many to keep up   but thankyou for your support

Hope everyone is well and good luck   xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Wow triplets, Enjoy!!!

K x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my word.. what a bad day it's been.. I'm am so very sorry to all you ladies who have had heart breaking news today  

please take care of yourselves & your husbands/partners


----------



## Beatrix (May 8, 2009)

Hi all

Just wanted to say had ET this morning- 1 x 4 cell Grade 1 embie- so here begins the dreaded 2ww- again! (OTD - 23rd Sept).

Really sorry for those who have had BFN's in the last 2 days- it is so hard isnt it? It knocks the wind out of your sails-sending big hugs your way    

hi to all the girlies from the Aug/Sept thread who are still waiting to test- fingers crossed for you all and good luck to everyone else waiting!

Bea xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi wow its been a hard day for some ladies sending you a   cant imagine how u must be feeling but thinking of you take care of yourselves xx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

it's the end of a long, hard day and i just wanted to send huge      to all those who need it.

i guess we have to try to think of this as a journey - and it's not over yet.

lol (lots of love, not laugh out loud!)

bpxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This has been a day of great sadness, I'm so sorry that so many of you are having a horrible time. We are all gambling on this and staking our hearts, the price is so high when it doesn't pay off, but the prize is so amazing we feel it is worth the risk. 

Isobel, Helen, Scaredy, BlueP Jess, so sorry about this horrible time. It is still possible to be pregnant even with heavy bleeding, it's not over until the blood test.     

Beatrix congratulations on your TX and being PUPO. I hope your 2WW goes quickly and smoothly.   

Murf welcome to the thread, I am due to test on Friday and the first week was actually quite nice because of the break from taking the drugs.

One thing that the hospital didn't explain fully is that the trigger shot which releases the eggs is the same hormone that you produce in early pregnancy and it takes around 10 days to clear, which means having a lot of pg symptoms, like sore boobs and bloating, but then they all stop when the shot clears. When this happened I was plunged me into a complete depression. You guys probably know this, but if not I hope it saves you from the feeling bad in the second week as I did. Have some positive vibes.


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello girls, thankyou for all your support, its really helped.
Well, after a bloody good cry yesterday and feeling totally lost, I decided to email Stepan, tell him about the bfn and ask about going back for my frosties as soon as possible.  He emailed me back telling me to rest for 3-4 weeks then contact him and we would sort out protocal.  I emailed him back telling him I didnt want ot wait, and I needed to know details ect.  He replied saying that I had to be drug free for 4-6 weeks, and sent me protocal and drug details, dont think he was happy about me wanting to know straight away but tuff!!!!

Anyway, Iv worked it all out, and , as long as af isnt too late in October, I will be going over in November for my frosties. It has to be before the 13th as I am taking my dd to disney land paris for her 14th birthday, if af is late, I will just have to wait to go over in December, Im praying its not late 

I know this seems soon to some, but I need to do this, helps me get over the loss of yesterday.


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning everyone,
Dita glad you allowed yourself a day of mourning yesterday and perfectly understand why you want to get on and focus on your next step. Hoping your af turns up quickly so you can get your frosties and that your next tx will be the successful one   .  Sorry Helen that your af has arrived   .  So I cracked and did an early test this morning and got a negative of course! I know its early but dont expect the result to be any different on the weekend. Af due on Sunday and think I might just wait for it to turn up rather than test again.  Result wasnt a surprise at all, am so numb to it now.  Last week was the first time in 2 years where I actually allowed myself to think I might get pregnant and that hope had disappeared this week. Hey ho, life goes on I guess! Anyways, its another beautiful day weatherwise so hoping it lasts til the weekend and hope everyone is a bit perkier today! xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
Well it's all over for me, I got the   this morning. I have known for the past week so it wasn't a shock. Did all my crying a few days ago so just numb now.  I'm back to work tomorrow which I'm dreading but at least it's only one day.
Thanks for supporting me over the last 3 weeks and I wish all of you the best of luck.
Don't worry I will be back next year to get my positive!
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your bfn was confirmed this morning Lexig.  I know you'd thought it was going to be so for a while but I had been hoping you were wrong.   .  Hope work isnt too dreadful tomorrow and take care! xx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Liz - can you add me to the list - OTD is 21st Sept - had a blastocyst ay 5 transfer last monday 7th Sept - hoping and       for our positive     

Im only 4 days past transfer and have a\f cramps & twinges in left side - is this a bad sign?? can anyone help me

Love to all on the horrible 2WW


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Liz and All Ladies, 
Yes would love to join you all - thanks for invite.  I am on last go on IVF - 3rd Time so hoping its third time lucky - also ET was on Wedding Anniversary! so hope that is fate?!?! Anyhoo had EC on 4th Sept and ET on 7th Sept - 2 embies on board 1 x 9 cell and 1 x 10 cell both graded 3 (hospital use reverse scale) so testing on 21st Sept - feels forever away!  So far not much in symptom world but yesterday had twinges on my right hand side all day and sorry if TMI !! but also very constipated and of course bloated!  Wishing all you ladies the very best of luck xxxxxxxx 
NCKB - just seen your post - we are poas on the same day! good luck


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi twizzy   - we had e/t the very same day and testing the same say      thats brill - best of luck hun xx 
i have twinges in my left side and slight cramps since e/t


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I hope everyone is coping OK with everything, particularly the ladies with BFNs.    

It isn't looking for for me either, I woke this morning with cramping and went to the loo to wipe bright red spotting. My OTD is tomorrow, so I thought it might be worth risking a HPT - BFN. Dp is really cross with me for using a HPT and not waiting for the blood test, so we haven't completely given up, but it looks pretty gloomy. 
These symptoms are pretty much the same as last time, but this time I lasted an extra couple of days. I hope that if it is a BFN tomorrow I can just stop the drugs and start bleeding ASAP, get this over with and move on. I have seen some ladies who have had blighted ovum which have to be removed at a later stage, which fills me with fear. 

Dita like you I want to get this over with and look forward to going back for my three frosties. I think I will have a lot of work to do on my PMA between now and then.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

lexig i am so sorry for you hunny, it is so unfair     

martakeithy and arnie       for tomorrow

nckb glad you found this board girls are lovely, supportive and a great help!!!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks lmk


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi just wanted to say sorry to lexig, scaredy kat hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## BHEATRIZ (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all
New here, don't really know what to say, just wanted to wish good luck to all of you who are testing this week.
I had my ET on Tuesday so testing in less than 2w time, scared to death ... and so anxious!!
x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

So sorry Lexig   .  Take care of yourself hun.

Martakeithey and Arnie - really thinking of you for tomorrow.  All the luck in the world for your tests.

To everyone else also testing, waiting etc    for those embies to stick.     

Helly xx


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi to NCKB and Twizzy

I'm testing the 21st too! No symtoms for me so I'm expecting a negatvie but trying to be positive  

            Good luck girls   

                      Kookymare x


----------



## Symphony (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry to read about the bfn's and I'm sending a big   who have had to cope with this disappointment. Having been through it myself, I understand completely how you feel. 

Beatrix - thank you very much for your advice re the trigger shot. Today was the first day I didn't have any symptoms and I have been depressed and couldn't stop crying this afternoon. This is my last shot with my own eggs and I don't have any frosties so I feel like a lot of riding on this treatment. I do feel a lot better having read your post - so thank you.  

Think we could all need a dose of    at the moment.

Love S xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls.. 
so sorry to the ladies who have got BFN's today  

I'v got 8days left until OTD.. boobs are tender but thats about it really.. I have been getting stomach cramps in the mornings but nothing that lasts alday.. don't know if these are AF signs or pregnancy signs because they are so simular arn't they?
I'm knicker checking like there's no tomorrow.. I don't only have a look I get up close for real good inspection  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Lexy sorry to hear about the BFN, I am going through that right now and I know it is hard. I wish you strengh and courage to get through to the other side.  

Hellybelly thank you for the positive vibes. I intend to use them at some point, if not for this cycle then for the next.  

Symphony I think the second week is the hardest because of the crazy symptom spotting or not spotting. Very best of luck!    

This is my last fresh cycle as well, I have 5 frosties: 2 in one place and 3 in another  just to make things confusing, then we are going to have a last ditch crack at embryo adoption, basically because we have run out of money. Can't say I'm sorry not to have to do any more IVF cycles.

Blood test first thing, will pop on tomorrow to let you know what happens.


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi to Kookymare!  Keep positive hon - no symptoms is a good thing i reckon if you had any you'd probably convince yourself they were af symptoms! so whats your story?  Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

good luck for those testing today x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

good luck to everyone testing today   

sorry to hear of the recent BFN's sending you all  

welcome to everyone who has recently joined the madness of the 2ww  

well I have AF pains today so I'm sure AF is going to rear its ugly head at some point  , we've decided to go the caravan today unitl sunday to try & pass some time, 

have a lovely weekend everyone & sending   to all who need them xxxxxx


----------



## Nikki34 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi
Im on 2ww test date 24 Sept, please add me to the group.
Thanks
nikki
x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry Lexig - thinking of you and sending you  .  

Arnie - keeping everything crossed for you today.


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to all those joining this 2ww, hope you're not going too mad already  

Ive also started getting af pains Rachel. Is real bummer, although got my   yesterday, had decided to write it off as being too early.  Hey, we might be getting really late implatation pains?!? Hmmmm, perhaps the madness has really set in now?  

Good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## Lellie (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all, hope i am posting in the right place not been on for a while. Can i be added to 2ww please, due to test 20th sep. This is our 2nd fresh transfer, (2 four cell at day 2), had one BFP previously ending in m/c then two failed fets. Thoughts to all those with BFN and crosses fingers for all the rest. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Liz.  Please can you add me to the 2 ww list, I am testing on Sat 19th Sept.  Sorry if you already got this I'm not sure I posted the request in the right place. Thanks. xxxxxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Liz - I've just noticed that I'm not yet on the list - could you add me when you get chance please - OTD 17/09, many thanks  

Hope you're all doing ok and not going to   playing this waiting game. Big hello to everyone who's joined the thread recently.

Fingers crossed Lexig on the HPT   

Arnie and Rachel - hang on in there....   

Symptom wise, I have nothing startling going on whatsoever.  I noticed a vein on my left (.)(.) this morning although it now seems to be far less prominent  .  I am trying my hardest to stay  and believe that I am pg but boy it's challenging to combat the feelings of negativity. Off to my in-laws for the weekend in south-west wales and I'm hoping that the sea air will do the trick.

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm into my 2nd week of my 2ww now & it's going to be such a long week.... got sore boobs but thats it no other symptoms, not sure if thats a good thing or not   I have white spots on my nipples aswell but I can't remember if I have them anyway.. I wish I had of took more notice of them before all this  

hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wendz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi girls,

Congratulations to all those who got a BFP and so sorry for all those who didn't - I know how awful it feels.
But I am so happy to say as their is light at the end of the tunnel as I got my first ever   yesterday (OTD - 10th Sept) and am still in a state of shock.  Had to keep checking the test to make sure I wasn't seeing things.  Feel a bit numb today as it seems to good to be true.  Just   that everything goes well.  Scan date is 28th Sept - another 2WW (Argh!!!).

Good luck and tons of  to all of you who are still to test.

Wendz x


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations Wendz!!!!! Thats really chirped me up   xxx


----------



## wendz (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you Arnie, I hope you get some good news too!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Wendz.. some happy news at last


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

wendz congrats on your   heres to a healthy 8 months


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Wendz- great news Hun congrats xxxxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

wendz - congratulations fab news


----------



## Symphony (Jul 17, 2009)

That's great news Wendz!! We're all really pleased for you!!


----------



## Beatrix (May 8, 2009)

Hi all

Wendz thats great news and with a FET too- well done you- I think I would be in a total state of shock too- enjoy!!!!!!!!

How is everyone else doing? 

Must say I am finding this 2 ww harder than the last and its only been 2 days!! I have already convinved myself it wont work and have been researching FET!! How bad is that? i think it just shows how much I want this- I cant face even daring to hope!!!!

Must work harder on PMA!!

Anyone else as nuts as me?

Bea xx


----------



## mcknoc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone can I join this thread?

Yesterday I had my first IUI with doner sperm, so now im in the dreaded 2ww.
Sorry not 2ww but 3ww. I was told to test in 18 days!!! OTD 28th Sept
This is going to be a loooooonnnnnnngggg wait.

Love and baby dust to you all


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies  

Please can I join you and be added to the list.

I have just had icsi and had 2 embies transferred today.

Sending loads of     for all those on the 2ww. Massive congratulations to everyone who has   and big     to all those who have had negatives. I know how heartbreaking it is.

   and     to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello all

wendz - congratulations on your bfp - what wonderful  wonderful news    .

sending lots of     to those who need it - i think we could all do with a hug!

and     for some good news for us all.

a quick update on me if that's ok?  my otd is monday but i just couldn't wait, was going mad and sure af was on her way, plus i'm starting a new job on monday and couldn't bear to start with bad news.  so i went to my clinic today to have a quantative hcg beta blood test to confirm my fears and put me out of my misery.  i almost passed out when they called to tell me the beta had come back at 8!!!  very very very low and very early days - but something has happened or is happening...  i've always had bfn's before followed by beta of less than 1.  so i'm going back on monday morning for another blood test and i know it's a long shot but am just praying that it's doubled at least - even then it would be very low. (less than 3 or 5 is negative, over 25 i think is positive, so i am in limbo!)

after that shock i then started bleeding - i couldn't believe my hope was so short-lived.  but it's brown and watery and tailing off (sorry for tmi) and the doctor said to try not to worry unless it's red and like a period.  i have no cramping.

so that's today's rollercoaster story.  please please pray for me, blow me bubbles, send me fairy dust, pma etc. etc.  you ladies have so helped me through these awful 2 weeks and i know you understand what i'm going through.

sending you all lots of love and am hoping for this board to be sprinkled with lots of bfps soon - if not this month for all of us, then soon.

lol

bpxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hiya girls oh this 2ww is killing me... have bad cramps and sore nipples so not holding out much hope....  

For u bluprimrose -


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

For you bluprimrose (although cant compete with NCKB!)
                         
           
xx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Can i join you ??

We had 2 embies transferred yesterday from our our 2nd IVF attempt, test date isnt until the 27th Sept !!!

Masses of luck to everyone, xx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Nickym

Welcome. Congrats on being pupo    .

I had my et yesterday too. When is your test date. Mine is on 23rd by blood test.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi hun,

   

Congrats too on being PUPO, lovely to see a few familiar faces on here.  Lets hope its its a good outcome for us all.

My test date isnt until Sunday 27th, JCUH make us go 16 days ...  darent even mention testing early yet  .  Apparently i need to ring them if i want to go in for a blood test, otherwise just do a HPT.

Good luck 

xx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

aww thanks hun.. I agree with you    

aww.. poor you.. thats a long time. Good luck    

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

NickyM My clinic also makes us wait 16 days - it is torture isn't it. Do you think you will manage it- last time I tested early (3days) as Ihad to go back to work and wanted to know before- this time I do want to hold out- but it does seem unfair when by other clinics standards I wouldn't be testing early. 

We had day5 hatching blasts put back on our FET so in sixteen days the embies will be 21days!!

big hug to everyone whose had bad news this week-  

Good luck to anyone testing today

Kx 

PS: Please can you put me on the board I had FET and test on 22nd sept.


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please?  I had two grade 1, 8 cell embies transferred yesterday.  Test date 25th September.

Michelle xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

livity k - that is rough, I had identical blasts to yours put back, had to test 10 days later, THAT felt like a lifetime!!! lol

Best of luck Girls xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Well talk about mess with your emotions.  You've all been there for me all week whilst i've cried my way through the 2nd week of the 2ww as I started bleeding, I honestly thought that was it and werent even goin to bothe rwith the test today and guess what i got    shocked the pair of us, thank you everyone for the last week xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

What wonderful news.  Enjoy yourself and the next 8 months.  Hope it all goes well for you.  Congrats!!

Suzia


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations jess4zak, thats fabby news  

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG!!! OMG!!!!!  jess4zak congrats hun so happy for you you have proved alot of women not to give up even if you bleed!!! 
wishing you a happy 8 months hun xxxxx have you contacted barts??


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI have emailed barts, but didnt expect to get a call today.  Im still so shocked by it all.  Does anyone know do i still carry on with the crinone gel.  And do i still have the brazil nuts, pineapple juice and blue top milk?  

Zoie how about you?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak- hun keep doing the crinone gel!! you take it up to 12 weeks i think xxx as for the pineapple juice i wouldnt can cause contraction or something and for the nuts i stopped them just after et what with babies and nuts ect but its up to you hun xx milk is fab though hun keep it up xxx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Jess4Zak - Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

jess4zak fab news i bet you are over the moon    take it easy and rest loads


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats jess4zak, you must be over the moon  

I don't seem to have any symptoms of any kind today.. my AF would be due Mon/Tue & I   it doesn't arrive.. roll on Friday so I can wee on that stick   I really hope I get that far this week is going to be a long one


----------



## IwantalittleJo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi well I am on my 1st 2ww I have my beta on the 21st Sept! The day after transfer I had cramping pains, which I presume was normal, yesterday I started having sharp pains on my right side, but I am thinking it's all quite normal considering all the medicines I am on!?
I am on complete bed rest which is driving me a little crazy be I am being strong ! I'm on my own all day which is the difficult thing but again I am keeping positive! 
I would like to send out baby dust to all of us on our 2ww!! 
Keep positive and go with the flow! 
From jo


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well I've just done the official test and I'm afraid to say its a   . It was hardly a surprise as I've been having a period since Wednesday. You do hear of stories of women bleeding and then getting a BFP, but c'mon, basic biology tells us that in most cases A/F means goodbye little embies.

I haven't quite given up hope, I still have 2 frozen embryo's and we will look to get a FET done, perhaps after xmas. DH and I are going to take a break from this emotional rollercoaster for a few months. It just hurts too much. I know it was only our first IVF but we've been on this treadmill for over 13 years, its a miracle our marriage has survived this long. So much heartache and pain for a couple to burden themselves with, it's almost too much to bear. Sorry to sound defeated. Feeling old and tired.

Good luck to all those getting EC's and ET's today/this week. Congratulations to all the BFP's - you are proof that sometimes it works!
And a big commiseration and   to all the BFN's - it's the worst feeling ever.

Helen xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Helen, really sorry xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

so sorry Helen,  take care  

Is Friday here yet? I so want to do my home pregnacy test & I'm determined not to do it early.. will I cave in we'll see


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Helen - im so sorry take care of yourself


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Helen- as you know already Im very sorry hun 

Zarah- Ive sent you a pm xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

helen i am so truly sorry for you and dh   take some time out and get your body and mind ready for next tx, i wish you all theluck in the world hunny


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all, helen im so sorry for you, hope you are ok. xx

HI to everyone else, thanks for the support lately xx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies  

Zarah - good luck - no testing early     well not this early anyway   

Iwantalittlejo - Good luck hun    

Helen - Im so sorry hun     take time with dh and good luck for your fet 

Big    to everyone with bfns, congratulations to everyone with bfps and loads of     and     to all on the 2ww.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there

I am new to this thread but would really like some advice if you can help?

I am on holiday during my TWW (had treatment abroad in Barcelona)

About 3.30pm yesterday I started to get really strong AF type cramps and pain in my lower back. It was so strong I couldn't walk around at all and I was terrified because it reminded me of my miscarriage (although the pain wasn't quite as bad).

After about 20 mins the pain shifted to my left ovary and was like a 'stitch'. By 4.30 it had gone completely.

I didn't have any bleeding but don't think I would do whilst on the progesterone and estrogen.

I_*f this has happened to anyone else (whether positive or negative outcome) I would really like to know your experience so I can mentally prepare.*_

I know what pregnant feels like so its hard not to compare with last time - even if I'm being totally paranoid!

thanks so much. jinky


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Jinky You have just described exactly what happened to me on my 2ww dont want to build your hopes up but I got a lovely bfp I thought it was all over but keep faith good luck x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,  I've just had a BFP but have been having bad AF type cramps on and off.  I was worried about this until I looked it up and found out it's very common.  I am fairlly sure it means nothing it's just your body sorting itself out and a hell of a lot is happening in there.  

Good luck


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats Jess on your   , thats fantastic news!

Sorry Helen to hear of your  .   

Well, as expected my af turned up yesterday so its   for me too  

Good luck to all you still on your 2ww, hope you get lots of      , will check back to see how you're all doing and with any luck I'll be back myself in a couple of weeks.
Alisonx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Jinky - Good luck    

Lucky1968 - Congrats on your bfp xxx

Arnie - Im so sorry hunnii. Sending you loads of love and    . Hold onto dh tight xxx

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Jinky I had ET on 5th sept & I had exactly the same feelings you have described.. stomach cramps & lower back pain then I had pain on my left side & the following day I had the same pain on my right side for about 3 hours.. then nothing, although I do have sore boobs.. my OTD isn't until Friday so not sure if those pains were a good thing for me or not yet x


----------



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks so much to those of you who replied - it all gives me renewed hope.  Buffyboxer - I WILL keep the faith now!

Zara, how weird we seem to have had the same pains and our tx is so close.  I too hae had pains on my left side today (ovary region) like a mild stitch so lets both keep our fingers crosssed!

good luck to everyone in this position - its hell but lets hope its worth the wait! 

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Jinky... I have got the pain again today on my left side in my ovary area.. I'm convinced its AF pains but I am also getting very paranoid   it's driving me crazy.. even thought about testing today but I haven't to be honest I'm too scared to do it x


----------



## kitkat77 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

Hope I'm not too late in joining in this thread as very new to this all. Having IUI in a matter of days and then my first 2WW, so would love to offer and receive some support in return!

Cat x


----------



## Beatrix (May 8, 2009)

Hi all

Really sorry to hear your news Arnie - hope you are getting lots of hugs and TLC    

Zarah- I had 'left ovary pains' as I call them when I fell naturally with my DD- it's funny when I look back now- I remember ringing NHS direct because I thought I had an ovarian cyst or a twisted fallopian tube that was going to rupture- doh!!! I got it about a week or so b4 I tested- but I cant remember when I tested- think it was a couple of days past AF due date- hope that helps?

Who is testing this week? I still have 10 days-my clinic dont do bloods so have a 16 day wait-ggrrr!

Good luck to all 

Bea
xxxxxxx


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello i am on 2ww wait now also i had my et the 10th sep due to test 26th                 baby dust to everyone


----------



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Zarah, these bl**dy pains are sooooo confusing aren't they!  tonight the 'stitch' in my left ovary area has got a bit sharper and in the last few minutes my boobs have started to throb a little. 

Problem is I dont know if I'm actually experiencing it or imagining it and to make life worse I cant bring on oblivion from the fretting with a bottle of wine (ha ha)!

Please dont test yet - its way too early and if it was BFN you will be down and more than likely needlessley.  Last time I go a faint BFP at 8dpt but a clear BFP a 10dpt but my embies were day 3 not day 5.  I am going to test on Friday even though my OTD is Monday 21st and I cant get hold of tests at the moment as I am on holiday in France and thankfully didnt bring  any with me! xx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello all

wendz, jess, lucky and anyone else i've missed who got bfps - congratulations - it's wonderful to hear some good news and i wish you all the very very best.

helen - i'm so so sorry about your sad news and hope that it's not too long before you feel a little better and look forward to continuing your journey.  sending you     too - and for anyone else i've missed who has had bad news.  sorry but i've been away for the weekend and have a lot to catch up on.

arnie i am sorry for you too if it is your af and you get a bfn - but it's not over until you test - i've read loads about bleeding and people still being pregnant.

i also wanted to thank you so much arnie and nckb for your good wishes - your posts really cheered me up.

unfortunately my story isn't going to have a happy ending.  (sorry if tmi) - but i've been 'bleeding' dark brown since a couple of hours after i got the blood test back and today it turned red and is accompanied by mild period feelings in my uterus.  it's not heavy yet but it's definitely there and i've been devastated all day.  red blood is not good.  i sort of knew in my heart that a beta as low as 8 on 14dpo was not a good result and i guess if i'd not had the blood test early i'd not have known that one of my embies had implanted and would just think it hadn't worked at all and my period had arrived.  i'm still going to have the blood test tomorrow as i always do, but i guess it'll have dropped to almost nothing - maybe when it was 8 it had already dropped from higher - i'll never know.

it's so hard as i actually allowed myself to believe that i could actually be pregnant this time and now i just feel so sad and am back to square one.

i'll come back and let you all know what happens but i just wanted to say thank you again for your help and support over the past 2 weeks.

am thinking of you all and sending      and      for all who need and hoping we get some more good news here soon.

bye for now

bpxx


----------



## Feistyglitter (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I had IUI on 7 Sept, so am due to test on Sunday 20th - although that will be day 32 for me, as IUI carried out on day 19, so will be a miracle if I make it another week without AF beating the door down!!

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Unfortuanatley we got a BFN this morning, still no bleed so it must be the cyclogest holding it off. I just wish things had turned out differently & feel the last 2 years have been wasted time on IVF, I know it seems quick to make a decision but we are now definantley focusing on adoption, there is no way I could put myself through this again. 

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

morning ladies..
I think it's all over for me.. I am getting brown discharge just like I do every month before AF & I know the red blood will appear later on today.. I am gutted


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello
This is my 11th cycle and is a FET. Was pregnant at No 10 with twins but their heartbeats stopped at 10 and 15 weeks respectively. I haven't posted on this list before so I'm hoping that this time it will bring me luck. Testing Sept 22nd. Susie


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all, hope everyone ok.  

Jinky and Zarah hope you are feeling ok.

I just wanted to say that i had realy bad pains in my left ovary for 4 days after egg collection.  Worse pain ive ever experienced. Then on day 9 of 2ww i started brownish spotting, followed by day 10 which was 2 days of red blood.  Hospital told to not to worry as i feared it was all over.  And i was advised to increase my crinone gel to 2 a day.  The bleeding stopped and the brownish spotting stayed around for another day.  An my test date was saturday and we got a BFP.  We are praying that our bfp remains but who knows.  At the moment we are taking it day by day.  So if you do get bleeding or dont get bleeding it doesnt necessarily mean anything, just try and remmain positive.  Take care xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have red blood now.. I am so upset   I knew it was coming as soon I as I got brown discharge.. I can't believe this is probably the end  

jess4zak.. when you got your red blood for those 2days was it alot? was it just like your period? you have given me some hope, but I can't feel positive right now


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya everyone

Zarah hun, i know its not easy but try to stay positive.  Everyone was saying that to me last week and i thought they were just saying that coz didnt know what else to say. But they were right, i should of been positive. I cried myself to sleep so much last week and there really was no need.  

The 2 1/2 days i got the full flow it was a lot of red blood, exactly as if i was on my period (i was tempted to use tampax, there was that much).  It lasted the same as a period would normally as well.  Have you contacted the hospital?  Do you take crinone pessaries? coz i was told to increase from one a night to one in the morning as well.  I have looked into this and it seems that it is quite common to increase to two.  Did you have one or two embryos put back, coz have read that if you have two and one embryo doesnt implant it can make you bleed but the other one could still be in place.  We only had one put back so i knew that werent the case for us.  At the moment it must seem like ages til you test but try to be positive, carry on with your pineapple, brazils and milk and if you have any concerns feel free to get in touch.  When do you test?  hugs coming your way xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Jess4zak.. I have just woke up from crying myself to sleep.. I have been to the loo & its brown again.. I am using utrogestan pesseries (6 a night) I have rang my clininc & they said keep using them until my OTD which is friday. I only had 1 embryo put back it was a day 5 transfer.. I just can't be positive at the moment but your story has given me some hope.. thank you


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Fingers crossed for you Zarah lots of   vibes on its way to you
Jess4zak - that is a lovely story and will help a lot of us on here - it has me fingers crossed for you xxx

Well i am going    on the 2ww - woke up in middle of the night on saturday with af cramps was sure it had started but couldnt face getting out of bed and checking, so lay there till the morning worrying - checked and nothing going on down there and cramps had gone, no other symtoms until today have been feeling slightly nauseous - any insight girls is appreciated!

Twizzy


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hey girls - 

bluprimrose thinkin of you hun and all u other girls on the dreadful     2ww... this is the hardest 2 weeks of my life... im not due to test till monday but a\f cramps are gettin worse by the day and also shooting pains in left side and sore nipples - so not holding out too much hope      - its so hard to stay positive when i feel a/f is goin to arrive any min.. 

jess4zak - just seen u were told to up ur number of crinone - in our clinic we take two anyway     one in the evening and then one at night... 

              - for everyone who is goin as mad as me


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

how do i get my name on 2ww list thanks louise


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Just Belive i have added you


----------



## Beatrix (May 8, 2009)

Hi all

Hello to all the new ladies.

Gosh everyone seems to be really struggling today- who the heck inventd the 2ww its just too cruel!!!

Zarah- when i was pg with my DD I had EXACTLY the same bleeding pattern you are describing and the same as Jezz4zak- the only difference being i was 6 weeks pg. My DD is now 2.5 yrs old. So hang in there hon. I am   for you  

NKCB and Twizzy- no words of wisdom I am afraid- but I know how you feel too- I have a multitude of symptoms which could be something and nothing- just got to get the through the next 7 -9 days or so without completely going potty-why they can't they invent a little peephole so we could see inside and see whats going on and then life would be so much easier wouldnt it?!!!

Fingers crossed for all of us 2ww ladies xxxx

Bea xx


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Hallo ladies can i join you on the 2ww list please.
I had Et today - 2 embies on board.
My test date will be Fri 25th sept - in other words a LIFETIME away!!!!

need to go and rest but look forward to familiarising myself with this thread over the comming days xxx


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Guys ! [fly]Got a BFP today !!!!!!![/fly]

aaarrrggghhhhh I can't stop smiling & cryin at the same time !


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!! - Ali-bongo - Congratulations on your      

CEL - Welcome hun    

Just belive - welcome    

Zarah - Im    for you    

Sending loads of     and     to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

ali bongo                 -i love hearing when people get the BFP - gives us a bit of hope to know that TX actually does work (sometimes    ) 

     to all us mental cases on the 2ww (      )


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all

Could you add me to the 2ww list please.

2 embies on board through ICSI, and due to test 27/09/09.

Good luck to all!!!

Em.xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Ali-bongo  

Thanks for your support girls during this very hard day I'm having.. hearing your stories of the same thing I'm experiancing happening to some of you & you getting BFP's is giving me hope that I so need right now


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

so sorry for lack of personals this evening.

but congrats to the bfpers and     to the ladies without such good news.  and     and   to everyone on the 2ww.

thank you so much for your kind wishes - unfortunately it isn't good news for me.  i had another blood test today and my beta had only gone from 8 on friday (which was bad) to 9 today - and af is here full flow.  so i've been told it's a biochemical pregnancy.  i feel absolutely devastated to have that ray of hope snatched away, i just can't seem to pull myself up at the moment.

but i'll have to and will have to look towards my next go in 2-3 months.

i'll be checking how you are all doing and really am praying that you get the good news you're hoping for.

thank you again too for all the support over the past 2 weeks.

lol

bpxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

bluprimrose thinkin of you hun - tx can be such a cruel thing       
here for u if ya need to chat/rant


----------



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Zarah, so sorry for what you are gong through hun, hope it works out ok   x 

Blue primrose - so sorry to read  your news - I guess you were half expecting it but I know that wont make it any easier  

Jess4Zac, thanks for replying - any advice really helps.

I am fine (day 8pt - OTD 21/9/09) but ery few symptoms unlike last time so still feeling a bit down.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

I'm still the same today with lots of brown discharge but no red so must be thankful for that I suppose.. 
I'm finding it so hard to stay positive about what my outcome is going to be.. my OTD is Friday but if I'm feeling brave enough I might test tomorrow morning &   it's a BFP  

hope all you ladies on this horrid 2ww are staying as sane as possible


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Huge congrats to the BFP ladies, Alibongo, Lucky, Jess4zak - thanks for posting details on your 2ww re symptons etc.

Massive   to the BFN ladies, so so sorry to read.  Rachel78 - just wanted to wish you well with the adoption front, good luck.

Jinky/Zarah re the pains ladies you mention, are they constant?  I seem to have been in pain on/off since i had ec last Wednesday.  Im noting every twinge  

Chinup07 weve the same test date hun,  

    

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Nickym.. after EC I had pains but not constant.. maybe for 3-4hrs.. 1st on my left side then the next day my right side kind of in the ovary area.. but I haven't had any pains for a few days now, even my boobs don't seem to be sore anymore.. but to be honest I'm not having much hope that it's worked for me since my discharge started


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Zarah my heart goes out to you, las week was emotionally the worst one so far.  But please try and be positive and i know friday seems like a year away, but hopefully it will go quick.  When i was struggling my husband in his words of wisdom told me to do the ironing to take my mind off it (he can be such a plank at sometimes)  So hope it works for you


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just had my bloods and finally we have a bfp! We are in shock. I was sure af was starting but it was an irritation from the endometrin - wish someone would have told me that! Bloods on day 12 were 150. What does that mean and how do I find what they should go up by.  Sending love to everyone with bfn.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sapphire- congrats- on your BFP-   no idea what level is good to start but I know they should double every couple of days. 
I think there is a thread on HCG levels somewhere
Good luck with everything

K


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All

I Would like to join you all if thats ok on this long long wait.  I had FET 9/9/09 and test  25/09/09.  I am feeling very anxious at the moment, like many of you i have had all sorts of pains that are in my right hand side then left then in my back, waking me up at night - its just doing my head in!  I just want to know wots going on, its so hard!  

Is everyone else having complete rest?  Again Im afraid to know wot to do for the best  &   that it has worked.

I am interested in the pineapple/brazil nut & milk thing, ive never heard of this before so would be really grateful for any help and advise!

Thankyou

Sending all you 2ww &  & hope to chat soon

Luv sooze xx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,
Another newbie on here who'd like to join please!
I had one embie (fresh) transferred on Monday 14th Sep, test day 28th sep (ICSI)

Sooze - I would just carry on as normal, assuming you don't have a v physical job or are into parachuting or something else bonkers 

I have heard of the brazil nuts thing - in fact you have just reminded me I have them - needless to say, I haven't eaten any!

Lucyloo12 x


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Lucyloo

Nice to hear from you 

How are you feeling?  

I know brazil nuts are good for your skin, not sure how thats gonna help me embies!! lol
xx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi...
Just wondering if you'd mind me joining you...we've just had ET of 2 grade A hatching blasto's...test date 28/09/09, thanks claire x x x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

IM ON DAY 6 I THINK IT IS HAD MY EMBRYOS PUT IN ON 9/9/09 AND MY HEAD IS ALL OVER THE PLACE IM SUCH AN IDIOT I DID A FIRST RESPONSE THISMORNING AND WAS NEG MY HUBBY SAYS HES SICK OF MY MOODS HOW DOES HE EXPECT ME TO BE, HE THINKS I SHOULD BE HAPPY WE HAD ANGEL AND I AM OF COURSE BUT IT DOESNT MAKE THIS WAIT ANY EASIER MEN DO THEY REALLY UNDERSTAND I CAN NOT FEEL POSSITIVE AT ALL CAUSE HES NO HELP!!!! MY (.Y.) ARE SORE AND MY GOD HAVE I GPT A HEADACHE AND SLIGHT CRAMPING TOO!!! JUST HATE THE NOT NOWING  XXX


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hi all


Soozeh I was told about taking pineapple juice, brazil nuts and milk form a lady on here who had got her BFP and i followed her and got my BFP on saturday.  I was told whilst stimming to eat 5 brazil nuts a day, drink 1 glass of  pineapple juice a day the ones that say 'not from concentrate' (because the concentrated ones and eating the actual pineapple can cause contractions and lose the embies.), drink full fat milk (blue cap) and lots of water hun. I only got 5 eggs but they all fertilised and they were all good quality.  I dunno if it had anything to do with taking these things but i did it and its worked for us.  You should continue taking these during your 2ww as the pineapple juice and especially brazil nuts contain selenium which can aid implantation.  Good luck xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Claire, nice to hear from you,  are dates are all so close together.  Hope your ok 

Hi Shelly

Im so sorry to hear your in such a tiz at the mo,  trust me I know how it feels.  My head is all over the place too, i was great up untill a few days ago (im day 7 FET now) not knowing what is happening is deff the worst out of all the treatment I think.  I have felt like doing a test but think its way to early so going to hang in there, maybe you should carry on & do another test later on.   My hubby deals with it as if its not really a big deal, i know it is for him but i think he responds like this to try & keep me positive,  he does insist on me taking it easy & stuff but is he trying to carry on as normal.  I have been lucky thou i dont seem to have had the mood swings which i know alot of women have.  Has he got any friends he can talk to about this?  i think thats alot of the problem with men, they build stuff up & dont talk which at times like this is not helpful.

Here to chat if you need to, sending you a big  xx


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi jess

Thankyou so much for the advise & congrats on your news!

Do you think its to late now for it to help?  day 7 after FET?  I have always wondered at which stage the embys actually implant (who knows)

xx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi shelly - hope ur ok...  i have the same symptoms as you - cramps, headaches and i have sore nipples    and im driving myself mad thinkin about my test day.. keep running to the loo as i feel a/f is goin to come any min.. my test day isnt till monday but all we can do is take each day as it comes and just stay positive..  i havent had mood swings (well not too many     ) this wait and the not knowing has to be the worst feeling ive ever experienced but all you can do is stay positive (i know its easier said then done) and just take each day as it comes... 
here if u need to chat xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

i no im an idiot and it was too late to test but this is driving me crazy !!! thanks for your responses i think i need to talk to someone xx its hard for us all that have to go through this, my hubby just doesnt understand the female mind!!! who does xx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

LizzyM said:


> New home for September and October 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

jess4zak said:


> hi all
> 
> Soozeh I was told about taking pineapple juice, brazil nuts and milk form a lady on here who had got her BFP and i followed her and got my BFP on saturday. I was told whilst stimming to eat 5 brazil nuts a day, drink 1 glass of pineapple juice a day the ones that say 'not from concentrate' (because the concentrated ones and eating the actual pineapple can cause contractions and lose the embies.), drink full fat milk (blue cap) and lots of water hun. I only got 5 eggs but they all fertilised and they were all good quality. I dunno if it had anything to do with taking these things but i did it and its worked for us. You should continue taking these during your 2ww as the pineapple juice and especially brazil nuts contain selenium which can aid implantation. Good luck xx


omg my pineapple says from concentrate


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,
well my brown discharge is turning red again & I have mild AF cramps in the ovary area.. I not giving up until Friday (OTD) but I'm 80% sure it hasn't worked for me   

welcome to the madness all you newbies who have joined today


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

shellyc1190 said:


> jess4zak said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


sorry, just saw this so apologies for gatecrashing 

"from concentrate" is fine so please don't worry !

It is eating fresh pineapple that may cause uterine contractions because it contains an enzyme called Bromelain. "From concentrate" and "Not from concentrate" are fine though......all concentrate means is that it was freeze dried at source and then rehydrated with water.

Pineapple actually doesn't contain a huge amount of selenium although it does contain manganese which is beneficial....it's brazil nuts that contain the highest selenium. Selenium is an antioxident and is thought to help encourage a healthy womb lining hence may aid implantation.

There is a sticky thread on this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" which has info on pineapple, amongst other things.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Also, milk contains zinc, magnesium, vitamins A, C, E plus B vitamins and lots of calcium and protein....skimmed and semi skimmed actually contain higher amounts of protein & calcium than full fat...

http://www.milk.co.uk/page.aspx?intPageID=194

Good luck to you all  
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Soozeh (Sep 10, 2009)

Im sending dh to Tesco after he has finished work to get pineapple juice & brazil nuts - he is gonna love me! 

Thanks to everyone for advise xx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, can I join the list please? I had fresh icsi ET on the 7th sept testing on the 20th. Am going round the bend not knowing!!! Am having af pains which keep freaking me out then when I don't get them I get freaked out. Have been silly and tested today on one of those 6 days before ones but it was bfn no supprise really as I know it's to soon but I can't help. Am trying to avoid people as much as poss as I am bursting into tears all the time. Am shattered as am not really sleeping all that well. I don't know how we are not all booking into the funny farm with this amount of stress. Thankfully hubby has been really good and given me such big hugs when I have been really tearfull. 
Anyway that's me, praying morning noon and night, unable to think of anything else. 
Good luck everyone 
      x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

Pati said:


> Hi, can I join the list please? I had fresh icsi ET on the 7th sept testing on the 20th. Am going round the bend not knowing!!! Am having af pains which keep freaking me out then when I don't get them I get freaked out. Have been silly and tested today on one of those 6 days before ones but it was bfn no supprise really as I know it's to soon but I can't help. Am trying to avoid people as much as poss as I am bursting into tears all the time. Am shattered as am not really sleeping all that well. I don't know how we are not all booking into the funny farm with this amount of stress. Thankfully hubby has been really good and given me such big hugs when I have been really tearfull.
> Anyway that's me, praying morning noon and night, unable to think of anything else.
> Good luck everyone
> x


sounds like me hun im freaked out 2 i have to test 24th had et 9th i tested today with first response had bfn 2 xxx


----------



## Lesley007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi girls, 
Unfortunately I've done two tests, both negative. That's sad and a shame but I'm trying to focus on the blessings in my life and am keeping busy with work and hobbies. I've texted Monica at Chania and asked her if I could try one last time with my own eggs during the school Hallowe'en break and she seems to think that that is workable, although time is short beforehand and I only have a week off. Looking on the web it seems ladies of 42 have a very slim chance of IVF success using own eggs - maybe only 5-8%. However low it is I'd like to have one last shot at continuing my fabulous genetic line!! I am not ruling out ED in the future, also. Wishing everyone all the best with lots of babydust
Lesley


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Coco, I feel so tired I am finding it hard to stay awake but thought it might be do to not sleeping so well. Maybe it's all part of it?

Shellyc1190 - Hey chick I thought I was chancing it testing 6 days early, but you lass are trying 10 days early  
The problem is it's so hard not to and you know that it's to soon to show anything but it's still gutting when it show bfn. Mind you even having said all that and I know it's wrong but I have several more tests just waiting to be used crazy i know. It's really good to know i'm not the only one  

Good luck all 
x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

LesleyW i'm so sorry honey. You sound a very strong and positive Lady. Am thinking of you honey.  

x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI Ladies, sorry to gatecrash your post. i am on the august sept post at moment and waiting for my egg collection. i noticed someone said on here to continue with brazil nuts and pineapple juice during 2ww. is that correct. as i was always told to stop pineapple juice after egg collection but carry on with brazil nuts. any help would be appreciated. 
good luck ladies. praying for all your BFPS xxxxx


----------



## mcknoc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone hope your all ok 

Well im on 5 dpo although i've had two 3 dpos.  Fertility friend keeps changing my ovulation day.
And i've had stitch like pain all day.  Then this evening when i wiped there was a tiny speck of blood on the tissue (sorry TMI) Is it too early for implantation?


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Hope everyones well.

Just a quickie, has anyone else suffered from swollen ankles??  mine seem to be huge and im getting tingly pains in the bottom half of my legs ... Has anyone else experienced this ??

Off to take my extra HCG shot... 

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Well Im sorry I havent posted since last Wednesday when I had my bleeding but I just needed some time away 

I have been reading and would like to say a belated congrats to all the   and a big  to the ladies that have had a  .

Well today is my official test day and i am delighted yet still cautious to announce we got a   this morning. We are over the moon and would like to thank everyone for their support

Wishing all you ladies on your tww lots of  

Lots of love
Isobel xxx


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

ISOBEL

Congrats on your BFP!

Sorry i haven't been here for a while , I've been busy with work. think thats a good thing for me though as it stops me from going  

big    for those with BFN's

ZARA -   sounds like you've had a nightmare couple of days, thinking of you.

Twizzy - sorry for the very late reply. How you holding up ? This is our 2nd tx, both of them i had poor response so both times  converted to iui. Was feeling quite negative last week but better this week, started knicker checking now though  

Sorry no more personals, off to work, but thinking of you all, lots of   and   

                                        Kookymare x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Isobel, Congrates on your BFP. I'm so please for you. 

Good luck everyone. Keep your chin up. 
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Laura W said:


> HI Ladies, sorry to gatecrash your post. i am on the august sept post at moment and waiting for my egg collection. i noticed someone said on here to continue with brazil nuts and pineapple juice during 2ww. is that correct. as i was always told to stop pineapple juice after egg collection but carry on with brazil nuts. any help would be appreciated.
> good luck ladies. praying for all your BFPS xxxxx


*Hi Laura*

Have a look at the reply I posted a few messages back (and quoted below)...... 

Good luck to all  
x



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> shellyc1190 said:
> 
> 
> > jess4zak said:
> ...


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning girls..

I'm having another bad day.. been crying all morning AGAIN   I just feel so down & gutted
after having some red blood yesterday it turned to a very dark burgandy colour last night & lots of it.. it was still the same this morning & my last toilet visit it was back brown again.. I did a HPT yesterday & got a BFN but I'm not taking that has fact yet because my OTD isn't until Friday.. I am NOT testing again until Friday & I   it has changed by then.. but I don't think it will because I feel so empty


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

HI ladies,
Isobel congrats on your BFP! 
Zarah it sounds like you are having a really tough time of it - sending you a   and lots of     for Friday.
Hi to everyone else - it's so busy on here it's hard to keep up - but sending you all lots of    and from the posts I've read I'm off out to get milk and brazil nuts!

Only 2 days into my 2ww and already going insane and feeling very negative about things. The clinic rang today to say our remaining two embies didnt make it to blastocysts - so no frosties for us, which I'm gutted about. Even more pressure on these two inside to stick and thrive!    x


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies.

Can I join in please?  I had EC on Saturday 12th September - 6 eggs were collected, 4 fertilized but one wasn't a good grade. 
I had ET on Monday 14th September - 2 embies implanted     and we have one frostie.
Test date is Friday 25th September.

My ovaries are still very sore and I'm bloated and tired - hospital says this is due to the progesterone. Thankfully I have these 2 weeks off work but already I don't know what to do with myself! 

Sending lots of big     and     to all. xx


----------



## Feistyglitter (Sep 13, 2009)

Update from me...and alas it's a BFN  .  Bring in the big guns (100mg Clomid)  .


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Hi Alison - we are paralleling - I also had ET on Mon and test date is next Fri. I have 2 on board but alas no frosties. I've been off work since and resting on the sofa. Will be back to work next week as I've used up my annual leave the past two weeks. It's such a difficult one - on the one hand I am very restless and just laying around means the mind wanders to just one topic!! On the other hand I dont want to return to work next week coz I'm scared of exerting myself too much over this fragile time.    anyway - perhaps we can keep each other company and sane over the comming days?! 

Feisty so sorry to hear of your bfn   and heres offering more  for the big guns!. xx


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Cel - Yes, I would like very much for us to keep each other company   I'm already going a bit   and this is only the first week.  xx 

Feisty- Very sorry to hear your news.   xx
Zarah - Sending you      for Friday xx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

i had et on 9th and i have to test 24th  i wonder why when cel and alison only day after me and they had their et on 14 th is every clinic different ?  im still sat her very unpositive having all sorts of aches and pains and iv got a muggy head to top it all xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

well AF is in full flow now with pains... not too surprised that as happened.. deverstated


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya Laura W, i took the brazil nuts, a glass of pineapple juice and blue top milk, up until my test day and i got BFP, dunno if it helps but i am gonna be a fan of it x

Isobel snow drop, congratulations   , got mine saturday so now how excited you must be, but probli shocked as well xxx

Pati and Shelly - You naughty pair, testing early    .  It is a waste of time you testing early, and your just giving yourself more stresss.  I tested two days early as i was bleeding and i got a BFN.  I was gutted and cried and stressed even more than i was already.  So i had two further days of misery and then did my test on the right day and it was a BFP.  So it can change and now i am being a bossy little madam and telling everyone to wait, so NO MORE TESTING     

Zarah hun hope you are ok, Ive PM'd you, so hope this helps, take care xxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

isobel i forgot to mention congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## Beatrix (May 8, 2009)

Hi ladies

So sorry to hear about all the BFN's   . I hope you get the results you want soon ladies xx

Congrats on the BFP's ladies-sending you sticky vibes

Liz- For some reason you have missed me off the list - my OTD is 23rd Sept - can you add me? thanks!

Well halfway through the madness  . Only a few more yukky days to go!!!!

Love Bea xxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

zarah       - thinkin of you hun 

 to everyone with their BFP 

lots of  to anyone who got the nasty neg   

ive 5 days left to test and counting...


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats isobel  .

and i'm sorry zarah and anyone else with bfn's -    .

and good luck to everyone else at whatever stage of your treatment you're at.

sorry this is short, but i am checking in and thinking of you all.

bpxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

shellyc1190 said:


> isobel i forgot to mention congratulations xxxxxxx


 im guilty again did test im sorry xxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi shelly, what was your result from the PG test 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi! 
Can I join you? I had EC yesterday, second ICSI cycle. 16 eggs this time, had 8 last time. Waiting anxiously for the call to see how they've done overnight ! If all goes well ET Saturday. Last time embies didn't do too well so put back after 2 days. Hoping to make it to day three this time.

Congrats to all those with BFP's. Hopefully I'll be joining you soon 

Sorry to those with BFN's I know how gutting that is  

Emma.b x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi emma - good luck with the call, fingers crossed for you

Good morning everyone else x x x x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks clc_girly. I'm hoping they ring soon. The wait is killing me!


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah is horrible...worry after worry after worry...what day transfer are you hoping for?


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck Emma!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I'm helping out LizzyM on here, so you will see there is a tick mark on your posts... Dont worry, its just so Lizzy and I dont get confused!!  

Good luck everyone  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for all your kind words..  

Another crap day for me.. woke up feeling like sh*t again... AF still in full flow with a very dark blood clot at 1st wee this morning   OTD tomorrow.. I can't believe I am going to have to test.. when I know i am going to get a BFN   since the beginning of my 2ww I wanted Friday to come so quickly.. now I want it never to arrive


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

ZARA

This is so hard, so full of ups and downs  Wish I could offer some words of wisdom but can only offer   and say am thinking of you. Be kind to yourself

                     Kookymare x


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

hey ladies..... 

ive just popped over from "august/september board - home of the pointless worriers" to see whats happening on here 
as i am on the   also. im actually into my second week (day 10) and things seem to be going ok!  im doing fine
no real symptoms besides sore boobs and feeling a bit "bunged up" and quite a bit of wind   (tmi) which i believe is 
to do with the cyclogest. ive been reading that quite alot of you ladies have had/having implantation bleed - like i said
before im on day 10 now and havent had the slightest bit of "colouring" at all?  does everyone get the bleed or has anyone
gone onto get a   with no bleed/symptoms whatsoever? god, its all quite daunting isnt it??

marydoll.x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

MaryDoll said:


> hey ladies.....
> ive been reading that quite alot of you ladies have had/having implantation bleed - like i said
> before im on day 10 now and havent had the slightest bit of "colouring" at all? does everyone get the bleed or has anyone
> gone onto get a  with no bleed/symptoms whatsoever? god, its all quite daunting isnt it??
> ...


Hey Mary

I never had a implantion bleed, and felt fine apart from AF pains in my last 2ww. But then I had AF pains in my 2 pervious BFN cycles. As I understand it is quick rare to have implation bleeds.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi   MaryDoll

I didn't get implantation bleed either during my 2ww's and bfp's. Really don't think it's any good trying to symptom spot because many of the signs of early pregnancy are the same as pre AF it just makes you go .  Though saying that it's soo hard not too. 

               Good luck 
                                Kookymare x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Got the call. Of the 16 eggs 3 were immature. 13 were ok for ICSI and 10 have fertilised. Really pleased. My chickens have even layed two eggs today when I usually only get 1 

Zarah- Big   for you. 

Marydoll-  #

Twizzy- thanks for the luck.

clc_girly- day 3 hopefully. Last time only made it to day 2.


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

hiya skybreeze & kookymare 

thanks for getting back to me - all info is greatfully received!!!  this is the thing tho, you could go
on forever asking questions and "symptom spotting" couldnt you, and im so glad that i have found
this wonderful site with all you helpful ladies to confide in instead of bugging the poor nurses/docs
at the clinic with every twinge!! 

last week, a few days after transfer, i experienced some really,really awful pains in my lower abdomen,
only on my left side. it felt like pain i had experienced before when i suffered my ectopic pregnancies
so you could imagine my first thought was that my newly implanted embies have travelled to and latched
onto the end that was once my fallopian tube - i felt gutted, but dh is so so amazing he said just give it time
as your body has been upside down the last few days, everything will be fine... then by the weekend
the pain had subsided, so maby i was worrying over nothing?? but because you just dont know whats happening
the first call of duty is to worry - right?? and another reason for the worry was that - when i had my ectopics (8.5wks)
i found that both my nipples (soz tmi on the way)  had discharge from them, milky substance, and ive noticed
that its happening again, over the last few days!! so then i got thinking  since i havent got my fallopian tubes, to
have the ectopic pregnancy, then maby, just maby i could be pg?? then on the other hand it could be the cyclogest?
god.....roll on sunday 

marydoll.x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

Laura W said:


> Hi shelly, what was your result from the PG test
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


negative x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

so sorry Shelly


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

Zarah said:


> so sorry Shelly


im not meant to test till next week so everyone saysit s too early just really impatient x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Shelly try to stay positive hun, i had a bfn when testde 2 days early and i trned out to have a bfp on the right day.  I know its hard, this 2ww has always been the worse bit for me, but try to remain positive xx

Zarah    hope you ok hun xxxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

oh shelly i am so sorry. try and stay positive though, you still have a few days to go yet, and it could all turn around. am staying positive for you 
xxxxxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

i am trying to stay positive its hard keep comparing to my last cycle i tested on day ten and got a positive but had a faint line 2 days previouse so thats why i feel so negative maybe this is totally different fingers crossed im so sorry for posting such negative thoughts but im so down xxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm quite new to the board and wonder if I could please be added to your list of 2wwers?

I'm due to test on 25th after IVF at GCRM.    ^reiki

I've has a look over the frequently asked questions and found it a great help.  Thank you so much for putting that together, makes me feel better to know that I shouldn't 'feel' pregnant at this stage (only has ET on Monday).

Thanks again and GOOD LUCK everyone testing over the next few days.     

Nicola


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Shelly I wouldn't worry too must (easier said then done) but you have tested very early


----------



## Sharrie (Jun 30, 2008)

LizzyM said:


> New home for September and October 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## Sharrie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

Could you add me to the 2ww list please. I am undergoing treatment now. My ec is planned for 28th Sept & my test date will be 14th October (with ICSI). 

Many thanks,

Sharrie


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi well sorry for the me post due to test in the morning however a/f and pain have arrived im so upset x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Poppy I am sorry   take care of yourselves xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppylou.. Im so sorry.. I'm due to test tomorrow too but my AF arrived properly yesterday after 2/3days of brown discharge   I know exactly how your feeling   I am still going to test but only because my clinic want me to.. I don't see the point just more heartache but I suppose it will give me closure   are you still going to test?


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

evening ladies....

i couldnt resist doing an early test today, only by 3 days, and we got the most amazing word on the test....PREGNANT!!
1-2 weeks.....im still in shock, cant believe after so many years that i would actually see that word relating to me!!
i feel like im on    just waiting on dh to come home from work so i can suprise him over dinner!!  

marydoll.x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Marydoll congrat's honey. Can I ask what test you have used? 
Ihad ET on the 7th Sept and am due to test on the 20th. I got several of those first response test 6 days before. I tested on Tues knowing full well that it was way to early and yes it said bfn. I then tested again with my first wee of the day on Wednesday, straight away a single line showed up. I chucked it straight it the bin without waiting the full 3 mins. Later that day I went to empty the bins and couldn't help just having a quick check. Well it showed the faintest of 2nd pink line. I then started to wonder if I was seeing things or was it because it had been left several hrs and so I tested again (not first morning wee) and again the very faintest of pink line. I tested again this morning and it still shows a faint pink line but it's so faint!!!! I have showed Hubby and a friend (something I have weed on not the normal thing I would ask a friend to take a look at) they have both said that yes they could see the line but agreed it was very very faint. The first response website say that any line no matter how faint is a possitive. Am not counting chicken's until have a clear bfp. I guess this is why they say don't test before hand. But I just couldn't help myself.

Sorry to have gone on but my head is spinning from it all.

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Marydoll  

Pati a faint line is better than no line at all.. just hang in there it is still early & everyone is different


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations Marydoll!   

Pati - sounds postive! A ine no matter how faint is better than no line!

No I am going even more crazy than I was - if possible!  I also had ec on 4th sept and et on 7th Sept - our wedding anniversary! And soooo want to do a test - even more so now! what to do what to do - still feeling nauseous and even more so now rading the posts - butterflies!  Any thoughts much appreciated......

Twizzy


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Pati & Marydoll on the BFP!! U both have me wanting to test early myself.. might do one tom     
Pati i had et the same day as u so hopefully its a   double whammy for us      

   for all the ladies who got that        neg xxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Pati,

I'm new here and also on the 2ww but just read your post and wanted to say that it def sounds a positive to me!  I also read that any line, no matter how faint, indicates positive so it sounds good!

Will keep an eye out for you posting your result so good luck for Monday! 

   
Nicola


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

hey pati,

i had my et on monday 7th sept and was given otd on the 20th sept - clinic gave me the clearview hcg test to do, but i will
wait til sunday and use that one on the otd.....today i bought the clearblue digital - the first one showed at 1-2 weeks, and  
today is day 10, dh cant believe our luck and asked me to do the other one which i have just done and it has showed again
pg this time tho it says 2-3 weeks!! its getting better by the hour - hopefully our 2 embies hatched!!!  

i didnt want to jump the gun....but thanks for the congrats from everybody!!  

marydoll.x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hey marydoll - congrats on the BFP - maybe try another it may say 3=4 weeks       
i also had e/t on the 7th sept and am due to test 21st but might do one the weekend to see 
have u had any symptoms on the 2ww


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow thank's Marydoll and again congrat's honey. It's such good news. It looks like NCKB you and I all had ET at the same time. 
I did look at them clearblue dig today but decided to go for first response instead. I have another one to do in the morning but I am thinking I might get clearblue dig now. I know it's crazy and it cost yet more money but i'm still knotted up inside and really would like to see a clear bfp. I think I have turned into a mad stick peeing women   sorry jess4zak I know you were being the   I was never very good at doing what I was told lol. 

Good luck everyone sending a big group hug      and lots of     
x


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

pati/nckb - me too re dates or cant i join in ?


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

ladies.... pati, nckb, twizzy.....

seems like we all had exactly the same days!!! ec 4th sept, et 7th sept, otd 20th sept.....

i know i shouldnt of done it til sunday BUT the unknown got the better of me   glad i did tho!!!  

as for symptoms....nothing really to say about that as i felt "normal" the only thing i can say tho was my (tmi on the way)  
was that my boobs wer quite tender and my nipples very sore - similar feelings from when i had my ectopics so i knew something
was happening in there!! so i squeezed my nipple to find a milky looking substance come out, same as i had experience before
and i knew from that, that there must be a pregnancy and that really was the main reason for testing early was to make sure.
i know it wont be ectopic again as i had both my tubes removed!! 

still cant believe i can actually put   on my post.....
marydoll.x


----------



## vivienss (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations Marydoll that's fantastic news. 

I had my ET Monday (14th) so only on day 4 and already going mad. Usually that doesn't kick in until the 2  week so started early. Have 2 blasts on board. No systoms at all, no twinges, no sore (.)(.) but do know its still early days. Haven't got any pee sticks in the house as I know I will only test early if I do. I did that once before and it really wasn't worth it so trying desperately to keep away this time.  Due to test 28th anyone else on that date. 

Liz could you add me to the list. Thanks
Vivien


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi sorry not good news from me got bfn this morning going to have break from posting for be thanks for all your support recently 

good luck to you girls who r still on 2ww i really hope u get your bfp and thinking of others who havent


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

So sorry Poppy  This is so hard isnt it  xxx

Mary doll- Congrats   everything goes fine xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

vivien

I am due to test on the 28th.  Going stir crazy at the moment as this is my first treatment so no idea what symptoms to have.  I have very sort and heavy boobs (TMI), but sometimes get this prior to my AF.  I really hope it isn't.  Did any one out there have implantation bleeding ? 

Gemma


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

congratulations to everyone that got a bfp i did a test again this morning and hey presto two lines then looked a min later after the tears and it had gone so i think my minds playing tricks now !!!!!!!


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

hi ladies...ive been on the shropshire chatters page for ages whilst going through tx but went for et yesturday so thought i would join you lot on the 2ww!! maybe get some advice on how to pass the time!!??


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

gemma and vivien - i test on the 28th too - aaarrrrhhh im going crazy too!


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

bubbles_k88 said:


> hi ladies...ive been on the shropshire chatters page for ages whilst going through tx but went for et yesturday so thought i would join you lot on the 2ww!! maybe get some advice on how to pass the time!!??


hey bubbles, the only thing i was doing was watching daytime tv!! maury, ghost whisperer, nothing to declare, quincy, dog the bounty hunter, bullseye, dales supermarket sweet  ive been watching some crap i tell you!! but it makes the day go faster i swear before i know it, dh is home!!  at least it passes the time!!

marydoll.x


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

marydoll- haha hun i cant say i have ever heard of most of those programs! 

i am still lying in bed in my dressing gown watching jeremy kyle though! something i dont normally do!!   

omg-its only day 2 of the 2ww-im going to go crazy!!! im soooo anxious and just want to know!!!!

how is everyone??

good luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Girls - i am in a twizz - could anyone answer asap - sorry to be a me post - if i had my trigger injection on 2nd sept 10pm it would def be out of my system now wouldn't it??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

twizzy said:


> Hi Girls - i am in a twizz - could anyone answer asap - sorry to be a me post - if i had my trigger injection on 2nd sept 10pm it would def be out of my system now wouldn't it??


I would say so hun! Why have you tested?!


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Morning girls

Congrats to Marydoll  

Patti sounds like a positive 

Shelly Whats going on ? 

Hi Bubbles only day 2 huh, welcome to the madness.

POPPY  so sorry x

NCKB and Twizzy i'm testing on 21st too. Think I can last till then, I'm dreading it actually because I dont feel at all pregnant. Will be glad when this wait is over as i'm so up and down at the mo.

Kookymare x


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Skybreeze - Yep!!! and it was   !!!!! Cant believe it though! What do you all reckon OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Congrats Twizzy and Marydoll,


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Its got to be a real BFP!!!   Your trigger was 16 days ago, it would of been gone a few days now...

Huge Congratz hun!!!
Have a very healthy pregnant!
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Twizzy - Congrats hon !

                           Kookymare x


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Twizzy and Marydoll    

loads of     and     for everyone on the 2ww and big     to everyone who didnt get the result they wanted this time.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Offical test day today & I got BFN   absolutely deverstated  

I would just like to thank you all for your support over this horrid 2ww.. I wouldn't wish this madness on my worst enemy

congrats to all who have got BFP's

So sorry to those who have got BFN's.. I know exactly how you are feeling  

& good luck to those still on 2ww 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sent you a pm Zarah


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

Kookymare said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Congrats to Marydoll
> 
> ...


god k nows you any idea xxx


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

SHELLY - I don't know. When is your otd? Is it possible you tested too early   I'm guessing you may need to leave it a while for an accurate result.

                                      Kookymare x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hey kookymare  - im the very same - im so down today -dont feel preg at all so i think i know the outcome     just so fed up now at this stage really am - might test on sunday - well thats if a\f stay away till then feel like its just about to arrive... 
twizzy   hun - absolutely delighted for you

zarah & poppy       thinkin of u both - hope ur ok xxxx 

hi to everyone else on this mental rollacoaster ...

marydoll how are u feeling?? yeh we were all in around the same dates - i had ec on the 2nd sept then e/t 7th sept - so i really think its time to test           

Shelly - did you do another test...........

OMG i feel like running up to the chemist and gettin some tests


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

gona do one in the morning im really confused why it was there then went im feeling like its gona be a negative xx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

well maybe it was just the test - but if a line was there then it HAS to be a positive


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

lets hope so eh!!!! fingers and toes crossed for the morning xxxxxx and for everyone else xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls. I just got my 2nd lot of bloods back! On Wednesday which was 14 days past transfer they were 1040 and today 2420 so very relieved  Ive felt sick the last few days and didnt know whether morning sickness was kicking in or it was just stress!!!
Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

isobel - delighted for you hun xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks- everything is a waiting game isnt it?!!!!!


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

your telling me !!!!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

oh defo is a waiting game...a very weary & long waiting game... im nearly there though.. 2 more days left


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I've just recently joined and have been keeping an eye on the board for the past few days,  I'm comparing symptoms and it's great to read other peoples experiences!  I'm due to test next friday.  Had ET on Monday and went and bought a HPT earlier on.  I know it's early but I thought i'd chance it anyway  .  It was negative but I'm not too worried as I only had transfer 5 days ago - it' wouldn't show up yet even if I was pregnant ,right? (MEGA reassurance required!!) lol.

Congrats to Isabel, by the way!!  Hopefully there are lots more BFP's to come! -    

No doubt I'll be back later, wading in with my 10p's worth but it's addictive on here!!!!!!!!!!

Nic x x x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

nic i was like you testing on day 6 though mine was neg 2 and everyone told me it was far 2 early im on day 9 now and it still is 2 early doesnt stop the testing though xxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shelley - so true!  



Wouldn't it be great if you could get knocked out for the 2 ww? lol.  They could even hook me up to an electronic excercise machine and make me loose a few pounds while i was in dream land  ........it's such a torturous thing having to wait to find out.  You must be all over the place, not knowing whether you are coming or going!!!  Roll on ofd! X X X

 

Nic


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

afternoon ladies...... 

nckb - im ok thanks, im excited but i will be jumping for joy when i see the scan and see for my own eyes that 
something is there!! i phoned the clinic this morning to say i tested early and done 3 clearblue digital test all
said positive with 1-2 weeks and also a 2-3 week one!! they said it sounds positive but to test on otd with the
kit they gave me and phone in monday morning with the result.....they provisionally booked me in for my 6wk scan
on 8th october anyway....so again, roll on that day!!! 

nb. to the other ladies, i had no symptoms whatsoever until last night, which was my day 10 post transfer, when my nipples
began to feel tender rubbing against my bra (tmi - soz ) thats why i decided to test as i had a milky substance coming out
both when i squeezed them!! (again tmi...) i only done the test due to having the same experience when i suffered my ectopics
so i thought what the hell - just do it!!!  it was to put myself at ease, dh is bouncing off the walls like tigger!!! 

marydoll.x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

That's great MaryDoll!  Well done! x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well after doing what feels like another hundered test (ok 4) I have now had 6 positive test in total inc'ing the digital one that quite clears says   
I have phoned the hospital and told them that I have been a bad girl . The nurse that called me back was so sweet. Just like you Marydoll I also have to still test on Sunday. And I am also booked in for first scan on 8th Oct. 
I was on the phone to my husband when I did the dig test. He has since said that he didn't know what the outcome was at first as I started of squealing then sobber my eyes out. My Mother burst into tears when I told her. 

To all you still in this 2ww nightmare please please please try to keep your chin up. I have had sore boobs but get that when due on. I have had really rough a/f pains. I have been so stress out and tearful. I have hidden myself away from the world. My thoughts and prayers are still with you all. After over 3 1/2 years of trying Hubby and I have managed it on our 1st attemp at icsi. I so wish I could wave a magic wand for you all.

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

congrats  

How many days post transfer are you Pati and what day were your embies? 
I'm supposed to test on tues which 16 days past a day 5 transfer -hatching blasts it seems like a very long time to wait.
Enjoy looking at all your positive pee sticks!!!

K x


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, Collection was on the 4th. ET on the 7th. 

Off to show stick to a friend who has been waiting to hear the news. So not something I would normally show a friend (hey check out what I have peed on ha ha ha)

x


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS patti that's great news -        gives hope to us all! x


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

woops   have i set a trend for early testers.....my bad!!   i couldnt resist sorry ladies!!!!  

marydoll.x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG - PATTI - thats brilliant i sooooo happy for you        
NOW IM DEFO TESTING TOMORROW as i had e\t the very same day with a blast s think its time    

MARY DOLL U HAVE DEFO SET THE TREND heres to early testing        ...........

PATTI whats symptoms have u had?


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

well after my up yesterday deffo a doown today dh got me boots didgital yesterday and a deffo negative this morning after my 5min possitive yesterday so deffo waiting 4 my af now back to work 4 me monday xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Shelley, 

So sorry to hear your bad news, you must be devastated!  That false positive must have made todays result feel a hundred times worse.  Thinking of you and sending big hugs your way     

Best Wishes for your future, whatever you decide to do. 

Nic x x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

I NO IM JUST HOPING BOOTS DIGIT ARE NOT SENSITIVE ENOUGH CLINGING ONTO SHORT STRAWS BUT U NEVER NO EH XX


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Definately, shelley!

I just read that your OTD is on Thursday, the day before me, so you still could be preggers!  I thought today was your OTD so don't be dissapointed, it's still abit early.  I also did a HPT this morning and it was neg also but I'm not too worried as I still have nearly a full week to go before I test so am still hoping for a BFP!  

I would say don't test again untill OFT, or maybe the day before, but def not any earlier.  It sounds like these results are tearing you apart and they might not even be accurate!  

Try to enjoy this time, we go through so much to get here and I heard someone mention that while they are on the 2ww they are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)  Thry to embrace that thought! 

Nic x


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Shelly - stay away from the pee sticks!   .
I am keeping everything crossed for you that it'll be a positive on otd.  

AFM it's looking very unlikely, only 2 days to go and started bleeding last night. Had to ask Hubby to come home form his night out cos I really needed a hug  .

                                          Kookymare x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

KOOKYMARE thanks im so sorry your bleeding maybe it still could be for me but just waiting now xxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kookymare,

So sorry to hear your bad news.      When is your OTD?  Was it just spotting you had?  

 

Nic x


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Nic - Thank you for hugs, I'm due to test on Monday. It's not looking good, more than spotting, I expect to be i full flo by tonight. Feelin pretty empty at the mo.

                        Kookymare x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hey girls - just done a test and we got our    
im in total shock but on


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

hey NCKB - whoooooohhhooooooo a BFP, congrats to you and your dh huni.x so pleased for you.x 

one of the other girls that was on here posted a link to the BFP board.....so if u fancy a look in, ive just posted myself up in
there.x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205591.0;topicseen

marydoll.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Congrats NCKB- I'm so tempted to test also had blasf transfer on 7th- our clinic says wait till 22nd.... AAARGHH!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks girls - im sooooo happy - cant believe it.... 

I had blast transfer also livity - 7th sept seems to be a lucky day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx heres to BFP for all us girls x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh congrats NCKB Im sooooo plesased for you xxxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats NCKB! Well done!


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi

I am testing on 30th September after first go at IUI.  It's going to be a long two weeks!.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats NCKB, Patti, Marydoll and others who got BFP!!!!!!    

Big hugs to Kookymare,     

I am due to test on Friday 25th.  I had EC last Saturday, 12th and ET Monday 14th so was supposed to be testing on Sat 26th but the hospital will test me the day before so I don't have to stress for another 3 days. I have bought 2 pee sticks today though, they are at the back of a drawer. Trying to forget about them until much later this week.  

I don't know whether this is the right post for this but I am feeling a bit blue just now.  I went to my Godson's 4th birthday party today and I shouldn't have, it was a bit too much just now. It is nice of his mum to ask me along as I don't have children (yet   ). I used to be very close friends with his mum and another woman there - we've known each other for 28 years but since they started having children I'm the odd one out, am expected to visit them always with their children, which is nice, but there's not much 1-2-1 too. I told them both after the lap + dye in June that I am IF and this is the first time I've seen them since then + have had just one phone call each. I've mentioned we 'may' be having IVF but nothing else, not when we started. Today I was asked, in the midst of around 100 kids and not in a nice, private, friendly phone call - how the IVF was going. She doesn't know we've started it and I'm obviously very touchy being in the midst of the 2WW but I felt she just 'doesn't get' how upsetting this can be and I feel very distant from my friends. So sorry to moan. Guess I need to let them be and find new friends.

Lots of      to everyone xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Alison,   

I too am on the 2ww and although through IVF I was lucky enough to get my son, I still remember all too well how devastating it is to be around old, previously close friends who you feel are on a different wave length now that they have kids.   I understand completely.  I think most 'ordinary' people won't ever realise how life shattering it is to have fertility issues and therefore don't act appropriately. Having said that I know it's still hurtful and at times very annoying.  I don't know what to say, but please remember that although the guys on here aren't your oldest friends, they are closer to you in many ways that your oldest friends can ever be in that we/they understand completely how your world is turned upside down and you will always find someone here for a chat.  In addition, in life genreally people change and friends outgrow each other, not necessarily through a big issue like this but just through life in general.

Tomorrow you might feel on top of the world knowing that you have 2 little embies inside you. might be the hormones - I know thats the case for me aa I've also been going from really happy to feeling down.  This 2ww is def the worst part!  

Try to stay positive and big hugs coming your way!    

Keep in touch, like I said you'll always find someone here if you need to talk.

Nic  x x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Been away for couple of days and wow the BFP fairy has been busy   congratulations Marydoll, Pati, Twizzy and NCKB, bet your all so happy xxxx

Kookymare - try and stay positive, i had spotting, followed by period on my 2ww and i still got my BFP last saturday.

Alison - i hope you are ok, some people are so insenstive  

Zarah- im so sorry   have pm'd you xxx

Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello!!

Please can you add me! 

I had an et on Monday 14th September and I am due to test on Sunday 27th September, the day after our 6th wedding anniversary!!

Babydust and love to all

xxxxx


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Guys, Have had some spotting today. Nothing major just a little brown when I have wiped after going to the toilet. There has also been a couple of very little bits of red (soz if tmi) I phoned the hospital and was told this could be just due to bedding in and that there is nothing we can do apart from wait and see. I have tested again tonight and it still says bfp but I think it may take time for hormone levels to go back to normal if this have gone wrong. Am really trying not to freak out about it and am trying to rest as much s poss. I will do the hospital test in the morning as it's my corecct testing day tomorrow. Has any of you other bfp people had this?


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

morning ladies.....

my official OTD is today and ive just done the clearview hcg test the clinic provided and we got
2 very prominent lines, so i done the other clearblue digital and it said 2-3 weeks so all in all we now
have 5 positive pg tests!!  

marydoll.x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge congratulations marydoll. exciting news. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Pati,

I had bright red blood on my 12week of pregnancy and it turned out to be nothing.  I was in tears thinking the worst but nothing came of it, thankfully.  Remember it could stop as quickly as it started.   

Rest and take care   

Nic x


----------



## IwantalittleJo (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so scared that when we go tomorrow for the Beta test its going to be negative, I woke up in the night and millions of thoughts running around in my head, this is complete torture! I have been so positive up until yesterday and I feel like I will completely loose it if it is negative. Its our first tx and since ET its the only time i have been able to say that i was technically pregnant until proven otherwise, and now I don't want it to end! But I need to know as well its so confusing.
I had really sore(*)(*) up until yesterday, which is what usually happens to me the day before AF arrive!
But I am having low sugar shakes, which I have never had before, I know I am looking into things to much this is absolutely horrible! 
My DH isn't much help emotionally and I have no one else around me to turn to. My parents wont be here until next Friday, but they couldn't come any earlier.  

I am so glad I can vent here, 1 min I am feeling so very positive the next im rock bottom! 
 Let me get my 1st BFP  
          To all on their 2ww!


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

NCKB congrat's on your bfp honey.

Tokok test this morning as today is the day i'm supposed to test. 2 x positive test.  I am bleeding quite a bit today and have a pad in place now. It's red, my sore boobs have gone and I am getting loads of a/f like pains. Dr said it could still be ok. Or it could be that I have lost one of them. all i can do is test again in 3-4 days time as if they have both gone it will take a few days for the hormoan level to go back down. Am so gutted, keep crying. It just feels like it's all over.     
will keep you posted. Soz i'm no good for cheering people up today having differculties picking myself up.
x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Pati - Try not to worry xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pati,

So sorry to read your latest update.  Try to stay positive, it could still be ok but I'm sending   your way.

Will be thinking of you. 

Nic x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Could I join you on the dreaded 2ww? Had ET on friday 18th and OTD is 4th Oct (my clinic like 16days post transfer!). This is my first round of IVF so everything is quite new. Feel ok at the moment apart from a bit of pelvic cramping but I know the second week will be worse.

Pati-Its not over yet, keeping fingers crossed for you   that it all turns out ok.

Congratulations to all those with BFPs

and lots of     for everyone who is still in purgatory and trying not to test early!
Vicks


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

hey ladies..... 

hope everyone is enjoying this lovely sunday afternoon, the sun is shining here, hope it is to wherever you are.x  

my dear pati, please to try and take it easy huni, like the doctor said and others, it may be ok and test again in a few days
im keeping my fingers crossed and   that all will be well for you and that your pregnancy (1 or 2) stays.x try and keep your
chin up sweety, i know its easier said than done, but im thinking of you with lots of love and best wishes.x  

marydoll.x


----------



## flossy980 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,
 I'm new to the 2ww thread and was wondering if anyone could help answer a few questions as i'm not sure if what i'm experiencing is normal? (1st cycle IVF). Had EC 16/09/09 and ET 19/09/09 (2 embryos). I found post EC very painful and was still experiencing discomfort and minimal old blood pv (TMI i know!) at ET (the clinic said this could be normal). I'm really quite worried still as the discomfort/cramps/pv loss continue do the embies still have a chance?
         Everything crossed for everyone on 2WW 
                           Emma


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

flossy- i am ascaly the same hun...in fact im lying on my bed in great pain and discomfort as i type this! i have just been bed resting and it is starting to ware off a little. i have been having really bad cramping ever since i had ec (14/10/09) and have also been REALLY bloated! i look 5 months preg already!   it has also given me a bad lower back and aswell as the cramps im having,i also have a pressure feeling in my lower abdom,belly and on my chest too.i also had 2 embryos put back on 17/10/09. im bed resting to try and make my cramps go away but its horrible as im clock watching and i still have 11 days to go before i can test!  

congrats to all those 
 to the     

and good luck to all those who are still anxiously waiting to test


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies. Thank you all so much for you kind words, thoughts and prayers. They have really meant heaps to me. Have been resting all day and am going to continue resting only time will tell.  speak soon
x


----------



## Becky79 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello,

Just been reading the thread and decided to post I am now in 2ww and OTD 2/10/09. I too have had abdominal pain since EC and lower back pain which is actually worse than the tummy   However it is still only 4 days since EC and 2 days since ET, and clinic told me that I may experience discomfort for up to a week and may initially get spotting after ET but not to worry as it will from the cervix.

Bubbles - hope you don't mond me saying but do you think you should call your clinic - sounds alot like the symptoms of OHSS. The chest thing is not too good - don't want to scare you but I was told by my clinic that I should contact them if I had significant abdominal pain, swelling that gets bigger and bigger or shortness of breath. Your probably ok but should definately get it checked out  

Pati - rest up and take things easy,   that everything will be good for you when you retest


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

WELL I TESTED AGAIN TODAY AND NEGATIVE AGAIN WELL IM DEFFO NOT HOLDING OUT ANY HOPE NOW JUST WAITING FOR AF TO APPEAR XX IM GUTTED MY DH ALSO NO HELP XX


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

HI I HAVE BEEN READING YOUR COMMENTS OVER THE PAST 2 DAYS AND HAVE FOUND THEM REALLY HELPFUL SO THOUGHT I WOULD TAKE THE PLUNGE AND JOIN YOU IF THATS OK.  FIRST IVF TREATMENT   EC 9/9/9, ET 11/9/9 OTD 23/9/9.  HOPE IT MAKES SENSE NOT REALLY SURE ABOUT ALL OF THE SYMBOLS ETC AND NOT GREAT WITH COMPUTERS.
  
 
 TO ALL OF YOU WHO LIKE ME  .HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO TEST AT HOME BUT THINK I PREFER BEING PUPO.


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shelly - What are you like woman?!    lol x x

You still have AGES before you can test and get an accurate result so try not to be too disappointed.  I used a hpt today too and it said neg but when i read the instructions it said the test should be used from the first day of a missed period so I'm not counting that result as any indication!!

I commented earlier to dh that I wasn't going to test again as the neg results got me upset. Later, while i just happened to be in the cupboard that the test have been stored in I noticed that the pile had dissapeared!!  Honestly, I bust out laughing and thought "you bu**ar!"  
 

Thats a shame that your hubby isn't being much help to you emotionally, maybe thats more reason for taking the PUPO stance - at least that way your not putting yourself through this misery early -perhaps unnecessarily!

Keep your chin up and I'll speak to ya soon!   

Nicola x


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello 

Can I join you all please!  Have been posting a little bit on Sept Sunflowers but am quite new to all this forum life  

I am doing my first attempt at ICSI this month on the short protocol. Had EC on 16/9 and ET on 19/9 (same as you flossy) and my OTD is not until 6th Oct!!! This is the most nervewracking waiting ever and it has only just started. 

 Shelly  many            xxxxxxxxx Hope it not actually definite yet and there still a chance! 

      for everyone in the waiting boat xxx


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

becky- i thought it wasnt quite right! i think i might ring the clinic up tomorrow just to make sure its nothing too serious.

i havnt had such a well day today  ive felt sick after any food that i have tryed to eat today (although i have just wanted to eat and eat and eat today     ) and the slightest move of my head has made me nearly pass out from going dizzy   i hope this isnt going to affect the embryos from doing their thing   but on a good note-the cramping has eased today today and the back pain hasnt been quite as bad   still a little pressure feeling on my chest though

i really cant wait until the 1st october when i can test-im going to send DP out the night before to pick me a test up as i will end up testing earlier if i have one in!


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all think i am getting the hang of this now.
Shelly I agree with mammamia1  i think you should take the PUPO stance  .  I think my DP is sick of me going on and on about  OTD so think thats one of the reasons why im on here.However he is now cooking tea so I cant complain.
Bettanygirl like you I am new to this forum life this is my second ever comment on the whole site not just this thread.Had first ever IVF am finding the   so difficult cant think of anything else but am trying.I have had no symptoms other than a gurgling sound from my stomach which I normally get when  AF is due. I know stange  AF symptom but true. It has been going on since my due date for af but trying to think PUPO.
 to all of you in 2week wait ,as difficult as it is it is nice to know we are not alone xxx.


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all

This is my first post ever on here,  I had ET 10/09/09,  2 ET 20/09/09, OFT 25/09/09. The nurses are on a course the day before so I have to endure 1 more painful day.... torture!!  
I too have been having cramps and a constant dull ache,  it's very strange and very unnerving. This is my first IVF so not quite sure what to expect?   I haven't bled or anything but are you supposed to feel pregnant? What are these cramps? Would a HPT give a correct reading now?
So many question but I am just so confusd guys,  please help me


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

louise...you could have a look in the members diary section, it'll give you an idea what symptoms other people have. What date did you have your hcg jab hun?


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,  thanks for replying,  it was the 8th Sept


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi hun, sorry i dont really understand your 1st post. Whats 2 ET?


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi louise - ive just had my 1st ivf - and i tested 2 days early and got a   ... i had e/c on the 2nd sept and e/t with a single blastocyst on the 7th sept.... ive had sore nipples, and bad cramps like a/f was litrally goin to arrive - then fri i just felt a little ill most of the day so thats wat made me test... we just feel so blessed with it being our 1st time xxx 
best of luck for your test day hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

OH WOW!! congrats on you BFP hun! that is excellent news,  I am sooo happy for you well done!! 
sorry about my post I didn't re-read it    EC was 10/09/09  ET was 13/09/09,  transferred 2 embies.

I too have sore boobies and AF pains

Will the test read correct?

This is awful guys!!


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Louise its my 1st ivf too trying not to look for symptoms but finding it very hard not to. 
Are you takeing a progesterone pessarie cause ive read somewhere on here that these  can actually stop your  period from starting something I was not told at the clinic.  Hope this helps.Sending you lots of   and  im trying to relax as best I can before OTD 23/9/9its difficult though isnt it. 
 Congrats NCKB on your Big fat positive test great news. Come to think of it have had sore boobs to espically nipples (sorry if to much information).


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

louise - i had EC on 10 sept too!!! Ive tested today and yesterday (stupidly), but the trigger hcg injection can take up to 14 days to get out of your system apparently. So...if you tested and it was a BFN you can think that at least the trigger is out of your system so any positive from then on is a real one. It does add extra stress onto you, if a bfp/bfn would you worry that it was a real one? Ive had sore boobies, nipples, tiredness and af type pains x x x


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Sage,  yes I am taking the pessaries. Do these give you wind? , my DH cannot stand it lol  

Oooo you have your OTD 2 days before me,  do you want to do a HPT?

It's awful isn't it? I just want to kknow if the cramps,  sore boobies, flatulence etc are signs of a pregnancy or not?

Sorry guys,  i know too much info lol


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi hun - yes had a bfp both times. I have a daughter and i did the same with her - im terrible! I was very lucky and the line just kept getting stronger and stronger with her so only time will tell this time. My OTD is 28th sept


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Louise 2930 the pessaries def give you wind   my DP would agree he opened the bedroom window the other night (I know not very ladylike of me but cant help it). I have not read anywhere on here ( and believe me I have done some reading over the past 7 days) that they give you sore boobs or cramps although I do wonder whether cramps and wind might feel slightly similar ?I am desperate to do  a hpt but am trying to be really good and wait till I go to the clinic. When is your test date and how many emmbies did you have put back at ET ? LOL
I am trying to watch tv but finding it hard to concentrate due to thinking about OTD.Sending you lots of     to you Louise and everyone in 2 week wait.xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm just about managing to hold out till tues which is OTD- 

I'm on gestone injections for progesterone support- have a very sore bottom from 2 1/2 weeks of injecting.- and according to leaflet could be causing all my symptoms- (veiny boobs, slight queasiness, poor sleeping) but I holding out hope that it is my embies causing all these. am also feeling v slight crampy feelings not like usual AF

I also have terrible wind- particularly today. Our poor husbands. 

Good luck any testing tomorrow....  

K x


----------



## followyourdream (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all, i'm rather new to all this but am going stir crazy on this 2ww after IUI!!

Can anyone tell me if they have had sore boobs with taking cyclogest pessaries? I can hardle wear a bra and i'm only on Day 6 on my 2ww!!


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Livity K and everyone
You test a day before me does progesterone cause hot flushes on a night ?
Have you used a HPT or have you been good.
Livity  and Louise with regard to the wind I suppose Our DP DH have to suffer some of the side effects ie our moods and wind after all we have to.
Is this your 1st treatment  Livity ?
Hi Followyourdream I have had sore nipples rather than boobs not sure if this answears your question.When is your OTD
for all of us in thre 2 week wait xxx lol


----------



## followyourdream (Jan 8, 2009)

These are definate sore boobs!! Also been feeling a bit dizzy...My OTD is 28th Sept


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi never heard of dizziness from progesterone so that might be a good sign if you know what I mean.However hope you are not suffering to badly from it.Its strange when you think about it we all want physical aliments when usually  we would hate to feel physically unwell. How are you holding up with b2 week wait? lol


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Hi ladies, my OTD is 25th sept.
I was told - and have read in ALL my books (really have got too many!!) that-just to give us even more mental torture - all the symtoms for either AF comming / being pregnant / after effects of all the drugs / and the pesseries are roughly the same. The progesterone in the pessaries will give swollen tender boobs and bloatedness as a side effect. An embryo implanting OR detaching could cause slight cramps and spotting. Or you could have no symptoms at all and still get a BFP. The symptoms are all so similar and it really is so random - you just go   thinking about it too much!!! As for bad wind - crikey - it's just awful...but also such a relief when it comes!!
Sending out      to all of you.
p.s. does anyone HATE the pessaries as much as me?!


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CEL you are right I think it is difficult to work out BFP through symtoms I think the way forward is TEST. I guess everyone is different to so will experience diff things.This 2 wk wait is driving us  lol


----------



## followyourdream (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input!! Only another week of craziness, this is by far the hardest part!! I guess there really is no point in trying to guess! So tempted to take an early HPT but think thats only gonna lead to more stress!


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey girls

Well it's my otd and a definate   for me, af all weekend so no surprise. Gutted  

                                            Kookymare x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pati huni,

Been thinking about you, hows things?

Nic x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

clc_girly - Can I ask which test u used this time?  My OFT is friday and I've tested already and got a neg result.  Might go and get the one you used as it must be pretty sensitive.   This wait is a bloomin nightmare!!!   

Thanks

Nicola x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Kookymare-  so sorry xxx


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Kookymare  

Mammamia I tested 6 days early with a First response test and got a +, good luck

Hern x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I tested 9 days early with a Super Drug early test and got a BFP that got stronger day by day!!


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Isobel & Hern,

I had my transfer last monday which was 14th and OTD on 25TH.  Do you think a positive would show even with the tests you've recommended?  I keep thinking embies were only put back 7 days ago and it isn't long enough....so confused. Don't know whether to accept the neg result that I got on Friday (25miu) or to test again witht he tests you've recommended....do you know what level hcg these tests detect?

Don't know if its worth mentioning that the embies were at the stage after 8 cell (compactng morular) on day 3, the day of transfer.  Think this is why I only need to wait untill Friday for result............

I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO want to know...      

Nic x


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

i tested 4 days early and got a positive with the clearblue digital - 1st one was 1/2 weeks , 2nd 2-3 weeks..... ive since
done the other 2 clearblue, both saying 2/3 weeks and the test the clinic gave me, i tested yesterday (otd) with 2 very 
prominent clear lines - so 5 in all...... 

just spoke to the clinic to confirm scan date and was told to stop taking the cyclogest!!! thats a result - lets hope that wind  
starts to subside, thats been more pain than anything!!  

marydoll.x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mammamia,

Right then my clinic made me wait 14 days after a blast transfer so i suppose in effect I tested only 4 days early from my period.Is the trigger shot out of your system?
The Super Drug early test says you can test 4 days early and it measures 10miu. I then bought some Clear blue digitals that measure 25miu.

Its difficult isnt it when you just want to know
  Its fine testing early if you get the results you want but if its neg again your gonna feel worse 

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

That's great guys, thanks for your advice. 

The superdrug one sounds fab! Only 10miu required to get a positive  Wow!  Guess I'll be taking a trip to superdrug today!................    for a BFP. X X

Will let you know how I get on....x

Nic x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey and they were on offer 4 tests for £7.99!!


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Mammamia I also had a 3 day transfer. I think that Fri was too early to show a + result. When I tested 6 days early the line was very faint, it got stronger as the days passed. 1st response are pretty good, try and test again in a few days. There was a lady on July thread who had bfn day 13 and bfp on day 14 so you really don't know until otd. Try to think good things come to those that wait as testing early seemed to make time time drag so slowly unitl otd and I got a +, we couldn't celebrate because of the feeling that it could be a false + from trigger shot. Imagine the wait should it be a -, do you really want to put yourself under that stress when you could end up with a bfp on otd anyway? Just something for you to consider when your hovering over the peesticks in boots 

Good luck Hern x


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

its getting harder has the days pass now but everyday is a blessing   of not seeing horried af still bit worried has i have no real pg symptons   wont to wish everyone GOOD LUCK and lots of baby dust to you all who else is testing this week       hope and   ( never prayed so much !) we all get our   together


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just believe.. I have merged your post with this one, as you can chat as much as you like here!! 

Good luck 
Natalie xxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

well done for me my period come if force xxxx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shelly,

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending hugs your way   

Nic x x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Morning girls

I used a tesco test on sat (9 days early but embies were 9 days old), then got really worried about evaporation lines etc so used a clearblue digital last night and it said: Pregnant 1-2 weeks. I took a photo as i was so happy  . Just been into town and bought some cheapo ones - 3 for £1 !!! I used them last time and it worked then so thought i might as well. Will go and try one in a minute 

shelly - so sorry


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Did a Boots test this morning (early as my test date is this Friday).  It was negative, not even a feint line    Feeling pretty miserable now, wish I hadn't done it  

Michelle xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Michelle, 

SNAP!  I did a test earlier too and it was neg - my otd is also friday.  Could scream with dissapointment. Gutted.      

In the back of my mind theres still hope though......when was your transfer?  How long was your wait?  Mine is only 11 days, et last monday so still hoping that i tested too early and it wasn't my first one of the day so will test again tomorrow....I know, I sound desperate.  

Nic


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one Nic.  My ET was Friday 11th September (3 day embryos) with 14 days wait.

I know you shouldn't test early but the waiting is so painful.  If you sound desperate, then so am I 

xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Michelle - we both might just be testing too early.  We'll just need to wait and see.     

Nicola x x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

clc_girl

Well?  How did you get on with the cheapies?  Thats what I've been using.....

Nicola x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*I feel I have to step in...  *

*STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT's!!!!*

*PLEASE dont do it to yourself, the 2ww is crazy enough!!! Promise me no more testing ladies until OTD!                *

Good luck everyone, your OTD will get here.
Natalie xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

i used 2 and got 2 strong lines but still a week til OTD for me and my clinic make us wait 20 odd days from EC.

Sorry if ive encouraged anyone to test, natalie is right, the 2ww wait is stressful enough without putting ourselves through all these extra pressures. Some embies implant later than others so those testing and getting a bfn could have later implanters. x x  x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

clc_girly.. Congratz on your BFP hun. 

Having tested early in 2 of my 3 cycles... I know its awful and even more stressfull... I tested early on one of my BFN cycle and was beyond gutted... I then tested 5 days past a blast transfer on my 3rd cycle and got a BFP, I was shocked and happy.. But scared as well as it could of changed. 

I have voved not to test early in my 4th cycle its not worth it. 
Please ladies hang in there!!!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey 2ww ladies

Have to say I completely agree with Natalie....you're driving yourselves insane here    

As an "oldtimer"







believe me when I say that the 2ww is the hardest part of the whole treatment cycle but by testing early you really are putting unnecessary anxiety on yourselves and these 2ww's are stressful enough as it is.

Please try to remember that only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later so when it's 6 days old (6dpo/6dpEC)....and implantation can happen until it's around 12 days old (so 12dpo/12dpEC). Only once there is a good level of HCG released from the embryo will it be detectable on a peestick....so all you ladies testing early and getting BFNs...all that's really telling you at this stage is that there is no more HCG left over from the injection....it's not giving you an reliable result of the treatment........and those peesticks like First Response are only about 54% accurate when used early...not that great when you think about it....especially if you waited until test day and you'd get 99% accuracy.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

http://www.peeonastick.com/

........and also remember, the HCG trigger injection can stay in your body for _up to_ 14 days and if you test too early within that time, it could give a false positive result as it's the same hormone released from embie and picked up on peestick....Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs but we all have varying metabolisms so will eliminate at different rates.

I can honestly say I've never tested early as I just don't see the point...the clinic gives us a test day for a good reason.

     



....so don't do it to yourselves.....enjoy being PUPO for as long as you can....and fingers crossed when you test on OFFICIAL TEST DAY you'll get that BFP anyway !!

Wishing you loads of luck and sticky vibes     
Natasha xx

PS....*jetula/michelle*....you naughty chelsfield chick !!!







   

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Well i'm sorry to ssay but it's all over for me. I have tested again and got a bfn. my little babies are no more   Am very upset and going to take some time with hubby. Good luck everyone

x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pati huni,

So sorry for your loss.   Will be thinking of you and wishing you well in whatever you choose to do next. 

 

Nic x x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

For anyone who's got an OTD soon, asda are selling clearblue digital test for £5!!

Nic x


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi mamma

Is the pregnancy just in your store,  I have checked online and I am unable to locate them for a fiver,  just £12.69 for the clear blue digital?


----------



## mcknoc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

If you want cheap HPTs get them from Amazon £1.99 for 15.
They work well I used them to moniter the HCG trigger shot leaving my system.
Plus because there so cheap you don't feel guilty using them


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Shelly and Patti
           
          IF   effin sucks !

                     Lots of love 
                                          Kookymare xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louise, 

Sorry I don't know if it's everywhere I just took it that it was.  Don't think online is always upto date with all the offers anyway so I'd pop in and see.  Alternativeley one of the ladies on here told me about the superdrug early preg test.  I bought them today as they're still on offer, 2 twin packs for £7.99.  The level of hcg required for  a positive result is only 10miu, way lower than many of the tests available!  I used one today (sorry  ) it was negative but the fact that it wasn't my first pee of the day, and that I practically had to squeeze to get enough out (sorry, tmi  ) for the test is making me think that it may not have been an accurate result, so I'm going to try in the morning -again sorry   but now I have another 3 tests to use before my OFT of Friday!) 


Nic x xx  ***Babydust to all****


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Just want to say a BIG thank you to Natalie and Minxy for taking the time to try and knock some sense into us!!! I for one will be taking your advice on board and sticking to my test day - could really do without a faulse reading!
Thanks again girls


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question does the 2ww start from date of ovulation? just because i go 4 my cd21 blood test on wed and was under the impression the 2ww started from then which wud give me OTD of 7th oct. If its from ovulaion then it wud b 30th sept
Just been reading last few posts n i just purchased a twin pack of clearblue digi tests from ebay for £7.59 including package n postage which i thort was a bargain!!!

Dianne xxx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Pati - sorry to hear that.  

I wonder could the board mod add me to the list? - I am officially PUPO today with two little embies called Thing 1 and Thing 2 - yes, I'm a Dr Seuss addict! My test date is Sunday 4th.


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in, I too am on the 2ww in fact  3 days pt so far I've had a few minor symptopms but the most obvious is my INCREASED APPETITE! Is this normal? I'm not sure if it's the waiting about that's making me hungry or jyst the whole medication up till now. This is my first IVF and I'm 32 years old. Any ideas?

Thanks

Fifi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad managed to calm you ladies down, even if just a little bit  The 2ww is a killer that's for sure....it would try the patience of a saint !! 

Big







to those with BFNs....you may not believe it right now but you will pick yourself up, dust yourself down and move forward...just allow yourselves time to grieve because that's really what it's like. Take time to rest and recover emotionally and physically....and lots of TLC for you & DH/DP









Congrats to any BFPs







Now comes the excitement of waiting for your 1st scans !











dianne1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question does the 2ww start from date of ovulation? just because i go 4 my cd21 blood test on wed and was under the impression the 2ww started from then which wud give me OTD of 7th oct. If its from ovulaion then it wud b 30th sept
> Just been reading last few posts n i just purchased a twin pack of clearblue digi tests from ebay for £7.59 including package n postage which i thort was a bargain!!!
> ...


Your 2ww starts from either day of ovulation if you're ttc naturally, from ovulation or basting with IUI....and it starts from ET if IVF/ICSI.

Your cd21 blood test is to check for progesterone levels. They look for a level of 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation. Assuming ovulation happened on cd14 then fertilisation would've taken place within the next 24 hrs....so you count 2 weeks from then....at cd21 in theory you'd already be 7dpo and if fertilisation happened then embie should already be 6/7 days old by then, have reached the womb and hopefully have started implanting.



fifi31 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in, I too am on the 2ww in fact 3 days pt so far I've had a few minor symptopms but the most obvious is my INCREASED APPETITE! Is this normal? I'm not sure if it's the waiting about that's making me hungry or jyst the whole medication up till now. This is my first IVF and I'm 32 years old. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Increased appetite could be down to the side effects of the drugs, especially the HCG trigger injection before EC which causes pregnancy like symptoms and also the progesterone which has all manner of side effects. What day transfer did you have eg how old were embies ...what dates were EC and ET ?

Good luck to you all









Natasha xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanx Minxy  
Im excited now then almost 1st week over lol!
Hoping levels prove i ovulated and  for that bfp!!!

Dianne xxx


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Natasha,

Yeah reckonnd it would be the meds. My 2 day old embies were put back in on fri 18th Sep. Thanks for your advice

FiFI X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dianne1985 said:


> Thanx Minxy
> Im excited now then almost 1st week over lol!
> Hoping levels prove i ovulated and  for that bfp!!!
> 
> Dianne xxx


Hi again 

If your cd1 was 3 September then you would be cd19 today. If you got a +ve OPK on cd14 then you would usually ovulate around 36hrs later (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs)....an OPK only detects the LH surge and not ovulation. With a +ve OPK on cd14 then you should have ovulated around cd15/16....so today you're 3/4dpo. So you'd count 2ww from cd15/16.

Good luck  



fifi31 said:


> Hey Natasha,
> 
> Yeah reckonnd it would be the meds. My 2 day old embies were put back in on fri 18th Sep. Thanks for your advice
> 
> FiFI X


Hey Fifi 

If you had 2 day transfer on 18 Sept then today you're 3dp2dt (3 days past a 2 day transfer) so your embies should've just reached blastocyst stage and be ready to begin implanting anytime from around today/tomorrow onwards.

Sticky vibes to you  

N xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you,

That means i should test around 1st/2nd oct?

Dianne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dianne1985 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> That means i should test around 1st/2nd oct?
> 
> Dianne xxx


yeah, around then.....unless you succumb to temptation like these other naughty early testers   

  

N xx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey

Can I go on the list please? My test date is 25th Sept (IVF)

I also tested this eve and got a faint line,  now I have never ever had that,  tried all the time on clomid etc and a total blank

Is this a good sign?

My original teat date should have been the 24th Sept but they had to defer me a day because of a training course,  so officially,  I have 3 days to go for my 2ww


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

hiya louise,

im sure a faint line is as good as any line!!! it may get darker as time goes on, i know mine did.x fingers crossed huni.x

marydoll.x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi louise - as far as i know a faint line is a positive so best of luck hun   
im a early tester aswell (i tested on sat and sun OTD was today so not too early) and got a BFP (well 3 BFP all together


----------



## juneloon (Mar 6, 2009)

louise2930 said:


> Can I go on the list please? My test date is 25th Sept (IVF)
> 
> I also tested this eve and got a faint line, now I have never ever had that, tried all the time on clomid etc and a total blank
> 
> ...


hey i also test on 25th a day early, had some bleeding  so im just keepin evrythin crossed gud luk to you hun hope u get a


----------



## juneloon (Mar 6, 2009)

hiya lizzy could you add me to the test list i test on 25th sept thanx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

It was BFN for us- I'm gutted.

K x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

Tested today, 3 or 4 days early, usure which if OTD is Friday.  Used superdrug hpt which measures hcg at 10miu and still got BFN.  Don't really think it'll change but because my wait was only 11 days I still have that thought at the back of my head saying mabe it's too early.  I know I should wait but lots of people test early and at least get a faint positve....feeling so sad.  Have told friends and family that it didn't work.  Trying not to be too dissapointed but just need AF to come to confirm negative result as this limboland ain't no good. 

Good luck any1 testing over the nxt few days x x 

Nic


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

livity & mammamia       take care ladies - thinkin of you both xxxxx TX is a LOAD of


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

This is getting silly. 

I know it is tempting to test early, but I do believe making yourself miserable during the 2ww floods your body with unhappy hormones and who knows what effect that can have? 

The PUPO stage is fantastic - I really enjoy the 2ww wait because it might be the only time I ever get to say to myself; "I might be pregnant right now!" I don't test early, because I don't want the 2ww to end!!

Nic, I hope you are wrong, but stay positive and don't test again until your due date. I had blastocyst transfer yesterday, but they've still given me until the 4th to test, so 11 days seems early.

 to livity k


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi LIvity, 
COngratulations on your Blastocyst transfer. I will be testing on the 5th october so we will be cycle buddies until then. had my egg collection yesterday so praying our little beans keep growing strong until embryo transfer either tomorrow or fri xxx


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

LivityK    

Nic - hope your OTD test is different    

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Honeywitch said:


> This is getting silly.
> 
> I know it is tempting to test early, but I do believe making yourself miserable during the 2ww floods your body with unhappy hormones and who knows what effect that can have?
> 
> The PUPO stage is fantastic - I really enjoy the 2ww wait because it might be the only time I ever get to say to myself; "I might be pregnant right now!" I don't test early, because I don't want the 2ww to end!!


Couldn't agree more *Honeywitch*









Why are you ladies torturing yourselves with all this early testing...in all the years I've been a member of FF (and former moderator) I've never read a 2ww thread like it, you're all doing it     You really are making yourselves miserable when there could well be no need.....you are TESTING TOO EARLY naughty girls !!










As Honey says, enjoy being PUPO and hopefully there'll be lots of BFPs on your OFFICIAL TEST DAY

Clinics don't advise these dates just for fun, there's a very good reason for it....to let the HCG injection get out of your system so no false positives....and to allow the embies time to implant and release a good level of HCG hormone for the peesticks to pick up.

I'm so sorry for those who have got BFNs,







it's heartbreaking but take time to get over it, and you will, spend lots of time with your other halves and look after yourselves.









....and congratulations to all those who've got they're BFPs







....wonderful news....now the next lot of waiting begins before your 1st scans (and if you lot are anything to go by, if you could scan early yourselves you would be!!    )

*mammamia*....you are only 8dp3dt...your embies are only 11 days old....too too early to be testing. Although some ladies may get early +ve's, that's not the case for the _majority_ .....I've seen plenty of ladies get BFN at 13dpt and then BFP at 14dpt...in fact there's been a few ladies who even got BFNs on OTD on peesticks but then got +ve blood test results !

Please please _please_ ladies, hang in there....stay positive....keep the PMA....chant it like a mantra...PMA PMA PMA !!

Think positive thoughts....visualise the embies dividing and growing and making themselves comfortable in there new home (check out the Complementary Therapies board for information on visualisation and hypnotherapy and where to buy hypnotherapy cd's - I found these really relaxing)....here's the link to that board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Here's some positive quotes I found a while back and have used through previous cycles 

"Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment." 
Buddha

"Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow".
Albert Einstein

"If you can dream it, you can do it."
Walt Disney

"We have got to have a dream if we are going to make a dream come true."
Denis E. Waitley








"There are always flowers for those who want to see them." 
Henri Matisse 









orange is the colour of energy, positivity and fertility  ).....through some of my cycles I've even worn orange knickers, painted my nails orange, even managed to convince DP to buy me orangey colour flowers.....there have been a few threads about all this orangeyness..... (or the closest can get to orange like peach/apricot/coral)......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16338.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1512.0

Love luck & sticky vibes to you all....
Natasha xx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Orange knickers! rofl

I've set my pc desktop to orange - you never know!


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with the not testing thing, even though im guilty 

I tested this morning and i think the line is marginally weaker than the one i did last night. Its ridiculous,  now im worried that i was pregnant and not any more. Our bodies dont need the extra stress at the minute and we should enjoy being PUPO x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clc_girly said:


> I agree with the not testing thing, even though im guilty
> 
> I tested this morning and i think the line is marginally weaker than the one i did last night. Its ridiculous, now im worried that i was pregnant and not any more. Our bodies dont need the extra stress at the minute and we should enjoy being PUPO x x x


Fab that you had blasts transferred  

When did you have your HCG trigger injection before EC ? I'm hoping that your +ve line gets darker and stronger but just to mention that the HCG trigger can stay in your body for up to 14 days so fingers crossed it's not that, that the peestick is picking up, especially if it's weaker today. Are you using the same brand of hpts and if so, what is the mIU sensitivity ? What time of day have you been testing ? Have you been drinking fluids or using first morning pee for all tests ?

Good luck and sticky vibes to you 
Natasha x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pheeeew!!!

Thank you so much ladies for making me feel a million times better. I will NEVER test early again!  " I TRUELY PROMISE! " 

All morning I've been miserable and now I can feel PUPO again!!!   Yipeeeeeee...............

Anyone thinking of testing early, please don't do it - been there, done that, and it aint nice!!!!   

Roll on OTD's when hopefully we can see more BFP's!!!!!! x x x x

Ps - Yes, I can hear the "i told you so's from here...point taken


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all


I know we are all bad    but good luck to you all   

Why can't we all just get   wouldn't that be Fabe!! 

My OTD Fri,  good luck to everyone else have there OTD soon


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Louise, 

Was just wondering when you had your ET?  As you probably know we are due to test the same day but I only had my ET last monday which was the 14th.  I'd had the EC on the Friday prior (the 11th - remember this as it was my 11th wedding anniversary!).  I'll only have an 11 day wait but thought that seemed abit short.  Is this normal?

Cheers

Nicola


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nicola/Mammamia

You'd be 14dpEC on Friday.  Different clinics seem to have varying times for when to test...some say 14dpEC, some 10dpt, 12dpt, 14dpt, 16dpt.  14dpEC would be like 14dpo (days past ovulation) which if you were ttc naturally (or with clomid/IUI) would in theory be the earliest to test.  Are you having blood test done or is it just peestick ?

  

Natasha


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Minxy - i had the trigger shot 14 days ago so im praying it should be near enough out of my system now. My embies are 12 days old now. The sensitivity of the tests are 25iu. I've just tested again with pee that wasnt that concentrated (im pathetic i know) and the line was the strongest one yet so no more for me. Im putting the line strengths down to being cheapo tests. Thanks for your advice hun. I remember how much advice you gave me during my cycle in 2007, your an amazing person and i really do hope that your dreams do come true.

I have a bit of discomfort today - almost like a burning sensation where my womb is inside, anyone else experience that? 

Mammamia - ive been miserable all morning too, thinking that things hadnt worked either, We've been very naughty and looks like weve learnt our lesson so big fingers crossed for our OTD.

xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

My clinic make us wait 19 days post EC, i suppose to make sure of the result x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Natasha - Having both.  Holding out hope that if i  still get a neg result with the peestick maybe the bloods will show something different.......x x   

Do you honeslty think I could still be in with a chance of a positive?

Nic x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*clc*....thanks for your kind words hun  Fingers crossed that the +ve tests you're getting are genuine and not remains of the HCG injection...I've been there hun, I had HCG jabs during 2ww of our 2nd FET and was told to test 14dpt...it was awful not knowing if from the injection or "real"...as it turned out it was sadly a short lived genuine BFP but it was one of the worst weeks ever and I'd never test whilst chance that HCG could still be in body. If it was 14 days since your jab today and the lines are getting darker rather than fainter then it sounds promising  

*Nic*...yes yes yes...there is every chance of you getting a positive result. As you're having BETA blood test that would explain why your clinic advise you can test at 14dpEC as it will show the actual amount of HCG in your blood which is more concentrated than that in your pee, where hpts only detect a certain X amount or over of HCG...blood test far more sensitive.  

N xxxx


----------



## DublinDame (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there,

just did Embryo transfer today....so now the wait begins!   will be testing on the 5th October!

thanks to all for their posts as find i'm picking up loads of information.   don't know about the rest of you but find there is so much information to take in each time you talk to doctors, embryologists, nurses etc, it's hard to take it all in!!

cheers
Audrey


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Audrey, 
lots of positive vibes and good luck for you. we are testing on the 5th october as well

xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Wasn't going to do the whole 2WW thing this time round but I have caved and come to join you all as I have started going   today and am on constant kniccker watch.

I had EC on Thurs 10th Sept and only got 1 embryo which we had transferred back on Sat 12th Sept, my OTD is Monday 28th Sept, i am severely tempted to test early as mine is nearly a 3ww  

Good luck to all on this rollercoaster.

A-M


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

DRIVER225 said:


> i am severely tempted to test early as mine is nearly a 3ww
> 
> Good luck to all on this rollercoaster.
> 
> A-M


*DONT DO IT     *

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello  

My OTD is tomorrow and I am so scared  .  I had one little precious Blast transferred on the 12th Sept.  I don't how you girls can put yourselves through the torture of testing too early   you are all so so naughty   I've had far too many BFN's to mention so just love being PUPO and wouldn't want anything to spoil that.

Stay away from the peesticks  

Good Luck and   to you all.

Love 
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Nicola/mamma

My ET was 10th Sept, 2 grade 8 embies transferres Sunday 13th

Mines a 15 day wait,  yours is a 2ww as you had EC 11/09 so its 14 days from then

Good luck hun

I will be testing again in the morning lol

I'm really really bad  

Good luck hun


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Widgey - Good Luck for tommorrow.   

Louise - Good luck to you too, I hope that line keeps getting stronger.  

Nic x


----------



## vivienss (Jan 7, 2007)

Good luck widgey for tomorrow. 

Now entered my 2nd week and still going as mad as ever..      if not worse.  Did a naughty thing today and brought the dreaded pee sticks. After reading all your comments wish I didn't have them to tempt me to test early. 

I will try to resist.  

vivien


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

I give them to my DP! He hides them with a bottle of wine, for me if it's neg, for him if it's positive!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

That's a brill idea honeywitch  

We are two third of the way through a bottle following today's BFN

Also had the most un pregnancy friendly lunch at Cafe Rouge- cured meat/pate/blue cheese/rare steak and red wine- certainly cheered me up a bit.

K x


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Ooh, I love Cafe Rouge!


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Nic

Good luck to you hun  

xx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi I have just got in from work and thought I would catch up with everyone on here to see how you all are doing.   was also hopeing to see lots of   for you ladies on here.

 for all of you with   Thinking about you all ,hope your DP DH are looking  after you.

   for all of you with  congrats I am so pleased for you  and of course  we cant forget your DP DH who of course have also been on this journey (well some of it).Congrats .

I too have my otd  tomorrow  23/9/9,EC 9/9/9 ET 11/9/9 am so nervous  

good luck  for tomorrow mama Louise and Widgey and anyone else I have missed out who is testing tomorrowand of course during the next 2ww 

For all of you on 2 ww the only thing I have to say about hpt is I did not do it as prefered being PUPO  but I guess you have to do what is right for you at the time and to give some considetration as to whether it will help reduce your stress levels rather than make it worse.

           
Thought I would sent this to all of you ladies as I have read somewhere on here that orange is important for energy  (I bet we all feel worn out) positivity  (I KNOW THIS ONES DIFFICULT TO MAINTAIN )and most importantly fertility  .Sorry about the last 5 symbols but they where  the biggest and brightest thing I could find which are  orange to sent to everyone not sure if those of you who are experts with computers can find something bigger and even more orange  Im not great with computers as you can see. Would coral knickers be ok as I dont have any orange ones woulnt it be really funny to think of lots of us going to bed tonight wearing all sorts of shades of orange knickers.The lengths we go to when we are feeling desperate  .

Trying not to look for sympotoms of pregnancy as have had very little signs during 2ww.
Have one question for those of you who have ever been pregnant or are pregnant (I myself have never  ever been pregnant ) can you tell me whether anyone ever got a   without any bleeding, brown or pink discharge what so ever.I think this is the topic which seems to be discussed alot on here and I have been wondering all day. I would be grateful if anyone could help me as I think I might go to bed tonight with this going around in my head.Thanks lol xxx.


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry about the grammer hope it makes sense. I wrote it out once and lost it all so wrote it out again and was dying for a wee I know sorry TMI.


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh sorry Louise and Mama just realised your OTD 25/9/9 I was looking  at  your ET dates Louise 10/9/9     mine 11/9/9 and thought your OTD was tomorrow if you are doing a HPT tomoz good luck and good luck for YOUR OTD.


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

SAGE1 said:



> Have one question for those of you who have ever been pregnant or are pregnant (I myself have never ever been pregnant ) can you tell me whether anyone ever got a  without any bleeding, brown or pink discharge what so ever.I think this is the topic which seems to be discussed alot on here and I have been wondering all day. I would be grateful if anyone could help me as I think I might go to bed tonight with this going around in my head.Thanks lol xxx.


I was wondering this too - any help wud b great! Im due to test next thurs/fri

Dianne x x x


----------



## Becky79 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I am now 5 days post 2 day embryo transfer, I have decided not to test early I am quite enjoying visualising my embies dividing and implanting. It may jsu be a dream but its a nice one 

Diane and Sage - you definately do not have to have bleeding, brown / pink discharge to get a  It is a sign of implantation but not every1 gets it and it doesn't mean that the baby has not implanted  So I'm guess what I'm saying is - please don't worry if you don't have it 

Congratulations to all the  and  to all those testing today.

Think orange everyone ...........................................


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

^reiki

Come on ladies - where are the updates?  Looking for lots of BFP's!!!!!

Good Luck!

Nic x x x


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Dianne

I have been pregnant 5 times and pretty sure that I only had a noticeable inplantation bleed once.  I have had one successful pregnancy and sure that it wasn't even that time that I had the bleed, in fact didn't even realise I was pregnant as had stopped 'trying'.

Good luck


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Sage/Dianne - i didnt have any bleeding with Megan. I had some brown blood this time the day after ET (day 6) but think that was more trauma from ET than implantation.

Mammamia - how you feeling hun??

Hi clare/becky

Any more news?


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi clc,

I'm feeling fine today, resisted the peestick today so still feeling PUPO!.   

Excited too, called clinic to book official test, 9.30am on friday!!!!   So scared and nervous but excited at the thought of a BFP.

Hows things with you?  Did you do another test?

Nic x x x

Sending babydust to everyone! x x x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Nic - so so so pleased that you resisted hun! I didnt, you must have much stronger will power than me! Yay for your test, only 2 more days to go!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies....just checking up on you   


It is the minority who get implantation bleed and symptoms so please do not worry if you're not getting either....symptoms or no symptoms don't mean a thing really.....you just have to wait wait wait for OTD and then you'll know   

If you think about it, it's only because we know that we have embies inside us (well I don't at moment!) that we look for signs & symptoms....but if ttc naturally you'd never know until you had missed AF (or tested when AF was due).

Think lots of positive orangey thoughts....and good luck to you all    

Loads of sticky vibes to all those testing today.....looking forward to seeing some BFPs   

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I take it you got another BFP then clc? x x   

Nic x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

nic - i did hun, but dont you think about me, you just concentrate on being PUPO - keep away from those sticks!! This time in 2 days you should know x x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great news clc!!.   

How are you feeling?  Do you feel pregnant?  I think that if I get a BFP it will take weeks for it to sink inx

Nic x


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Bit worried. Have had extreme diarhaeah and a temperature the last few days and a wheezy chest and slight cold. Hope it doesn't put off The Little Things from implantation...


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies

     to everyone.

I too have my OTD on Friday - 8.15am at the hospital for a blood test.  I have resisted the pee sticks so far but it is getting difficult. Got to be strong!

Honeywitch -   hope you feel better soon.

I have a bad cold today caught off a friend who omitted to tell me she was in bed all last week with a cold and she isn't a softie. My head has been all over the place too, worrying if the cold would make a difference to my two little embies who are 11 days old today.   

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just typed a big long message and it dissapeared......argh!  

Anyway, what I was asking was if anyone else feels abit crazy/hormonal at the mo?  I am just soooooo short tempered, have been known to be like this before AF so worried that she is right around the corner.  Has anyone else been like this and had a BFP?  Feeling 'not right' in genenral, getting words mixed up, no patience, abit dithery really.  As you know, I've got my test at 9.30am on friday and although I resisted the peestick today, I know I will crumble tomorrow and do it as it'll only be a day early. 

Aaargh, why cant I just get pregnant normally?      

Nic x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Honeywitch said:


> *Bit worried.* Have had extreme diarhaeah and a temperature the last few days and a wheezy chest and slight cold. Hope it doesn't put off The Little Things from implantation...





AlisonM said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> to everyone.
> 
> ...





mammamia1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just typed a big long message and it dissapeared......argh!
> 
> ...


Lovely ladies  

side effects of progesterone support...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
*mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying * 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
*PMS like symptoms*

You're doing well resisting the temptation of the peesticks  

Love, luck & sticky vibes    

Natasha xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there

I'd just like to bookmark this page and also say hello to everyone. Im also on the 2ww and finding things very tough at the min . My test date is 1st Oct. I can't wait for that day to come.  

Minxy - Many thanks for posting that info on the side effects of the progesterone. Ive had a look on the internet for this but was only able to find the same info that was on the leaflet inside the box 

I hope everyone is coping ok.

Lots of love Scarlet


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

scarlet- i am also testing on 1st october and im getting very anxious waiting! but im not going to test until the otd as i dont want to make it any more stressful! good luck xx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi ladies, i had egg collection on monday and have been following the thread. wishing you all the best of luck
11 eggs collected on monday
11 fertilised on tuesday
11 at 2-4 stage cell today (one at 5)

hopefully having embryo transfer tomorrow or saturday depending on blastocyst

then i will officially be on my 2 WW
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

hi all

i am on the second week of my 2 ww, i am going mad ... just want to know and resisting testing until saturday when my DH will be here.  Just don't feel much different this week .... trying to remain positive but its going down hill each day.  My clinic gave me a test date of monday but we have decided to do it saturday.  I really hope this works for us, feel like i am wishing my life away until saturday just want time to pass.  .........

Gemma


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Gemma - you are exactly the same as me OTD Monday but I will test Saturday (if I hold out that long) I had EC 2 weeks ago tomorrow, I was fine for the first week but this week is awful, i go from feeling really positive one minute to being absolutely convinced it hasn't worked again the next


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

its crazy i am off work and I am trying to watching DVDs to distract myself and waiting for DH to get home from work. I am read up on all the possible signs please please please i hope this works !!  My EC was 2 weeks friday and my transfer two weeks monday.  Still no sure when my AF should be >....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Laura W said:


> Hi ladies, i had egg collection on monday and have been following the thread. wishing you all the best of luck
> 11 eggs collected on monday
> 11 fertilised on tuesday
> 11 at 2-4 stage cell today (one at 5)
> ...


Great news that you got 100% fertilisation and they're all still going strong ! Fingers crossed for blastocyst for you  



gemmasb said:


> its crazy i am off work and I am trying to watching DVDs to distract myself and waiting for DH to get home from work. I am read up on all the possible signs please please please i hope this works !! My EC was 2 weeks friday and my transfer two weeks monday. Still no sure when my AF should be >....


Try to ignore when AF should be. You've not had a natural cycle...it's all been controlled by drugs and you had EC (so no natural ovulation). In theory you could count EC as being like ovulation so AF could show 14dpEC.....but you're on progesterone support during 2ww which can delay/hold back AF anyway.

Some women may still bleed early, before 14dpEC and despite the progesterone support....and still could result in BFP or BFN. Some women get no bleeding at all due to the progesterone, right up until test day and could still be BFN or BFP....and sometimes even if BFN, then bleeding may not start until you stop the progesterone and has been known for some women to not bleed for up to 6 weeks or more.

The main thing is to try not to even consider when AF would be due.....because hopefully it won't appear for another 8 months !!!!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well been to clinic this am and am awaiting reults of blood test.
     

Scarletbuster where did you have your TX ? Mine was CFL X 
MINXY, CL ,CLAREBABY  NATASHA AND BECKY thanks for  responses to my question found it v helpful xxxx lol.Heres hopeing 4   4 everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT BLEEDING I ASKED THE NURSE TODAY AND SHE SAID NOT EVERYONE GETS AN IMPLANTATION BLEED BUT PROGEST ALSO STOPS AF.


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Gemma - Driver

I have OTD on Monday too. Gemma - We're at the same clinic. I had EC 2 weeks ago tomorrow. Im going to test Saturday officially, with DH to read the result.

Mammamia - are you keeping a 2ww diary? I've found it really helpful to compare my symptons this time with last time. Ive had more nausea this time, starting on saturday, but to be honest i find myself reading far too deeply into every little niggle x


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Bad news from me      . I got my blood test results and Ive got a    again. I kind of had the idea it hadnt worked this time   - not too sure where to go from here now cos the embies were top quality each time. The nurse said I prob couldnt egg share again as its my second negative. Not unless my recipient is pregnant. Ive got an appointment tomorrow with my gp to ask for further tests. Maybe immune testing.

Sorry no personals today.. just drowning my sorrows 

Wishing all you lovely ladies all the best of luck      and    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Thumbelina -   so sorry you didn't get the much wished for result.  

Sage -     for your phone call, do they give you a time that will call you back?

I am off to Boots on my way home, First Response tests are on buy 1 get 1 free so I will stock up for the weekend (or before if my willpower doesn't hold out)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

SAGE1 said:


> Well been to clinic this am and am awaiting reults of blood test.
> 
> 
> Scarletbuster where did you have your TX ? Mine was CFL X
> ...


Fingers crossed for you.....what time did they say you'd get the results ?   

Minxy/Natasha 

PS...I'm not on 2ww...I'm gatecrashing your thread....won't be on another treatment 2ww until November 

*Thumbelina*...so sorry hun   Look after yourself & DH. Can't help re the egg sharing I'm afraid as I was too old when started IVF (was 37) and even though asked about it as I get lots of eggs and top quality embies, they said no.

Right, I'm off to "chair" another meeting....oh the joys of work  

Good luck to you all   

Natasha xx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh so sorry to here  you did not get the result you so wanted Thumbilina    . Hope your dp dh is home and you have someone to give you lots of TLC. LOL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words ladies. I really hope you all get your  

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I HAVE TO PHONE THE CLINC LATER TODAY THEY GAVE ME A TIME .I WAS NOT SURE WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TODAY RE RESULTS AS THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE  HAD IVF. 

BEING ON HERE IS HELPING TO KEEP ME BUSY AND MAKE THE TIME PASS QUICKER . NOW OTD IS HERE SORT OF WANT TO KNOW BUT DONT AS IT HAS BEEN KINDA NICE BEING PUPO AND DONT WANT IT TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM ME.


THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT IM GLAD I FOUND THIS SITE. I HAVE FOUND PEOPLE ON HERE  WHO HAVE JUST MET MORE SUPPORT THAN SOME OF THOSE I HAVE KNOWN 4EVA XXXXXXX
THUMBILINA WE ARE ALL THINKING OF YOU IM SURE AND SENDING LOTS OF


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Thumbelina     sorry to hear your news. I hope you get some answers hun x x x

Sage   fingers crossed for your call x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sage - still got everything crossed for you hun. My 2D friends on here have given me a million times more support than my 3D friends, I really think that people who have not gone through any IF issues can really never fully understand.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so so sorry Thumbelina I was truly   for you. It took me 3 attempts before I got my first BFP with my twins and I was only 21 when I started this game, always top notch embies so please dont give up hun.


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thumbelina - So sorry to hear your news.  

Nic x


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks 4 the support driver it means alot i like the 2d 3d description. Keeping everything crossed 4 you to lol xxxxx
for all you lovely ladies on here xxxxxxx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Sage1 - Good luck for your phonecall hun


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Thumbelina -    will they tell you your recipients result?


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Driver225 - When I got my result at the hospital she just said if my recipient gets a positive I can egg share again. I was really down even though I knew in my heart what the result was so I didnt even ask if I get a follow up. Im not too sure what happens next but I can call in a couple of weeks either way to find out if my recipient is pregnant as if I ask they will let me know. I really hope its worked for her. Not so I can egg share cos I dont think I would do that again even if I was accepted. I cant help but think it cuts your chances a bit. I want it to work for her cos its the most precious gift and it would make everything I have been through worthwhile.

Sending you loads of        and pma.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thumbelina Oh thats so nice of you to be thinking of me  when today is such a hard day for you too.^hugme
Hope you get some answears make sure you give yourself time to lick your wounds after all this sometimes feel like a  bit of a battle lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Sage1 - aww thank you sweetie     I definitely will.

I am     and will check up on your result    

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sage - what time do you have to phone them?

I am becoming OCD about OTD


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well just thought I would let you know  just got  sort of thought it might be never mind 




Good luck to all you ladies in 2ww  hope you get lots of  and thanks for the support lol xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sage -   hope you have someone there to look after you


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Sage1 - Im so sorry hunnii     - Sending you loads of love and    
Im always here if you need to talk


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Sage and Thumbelina


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thumbelin and Sage - Sorry to hear your results.  Best wishes in whatever you decide to do next   

Nic x


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Honeywitch and Nic.

Thank you so much  

        

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Sage hun  ....I'm at work and keep checking back on this thread to see if you'd heard 

I'm so so sorry, really I am     

Open up that bottle of wine.....and believe me when I say you will get through this, maybe not this week or next week or the week after...but I promise you, you will     Just look after yourself and DH, you'll both be needing lots of TLC 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words DP just got home.
Thumbilina   im here for you to if you need to talk, mixy just said open a bottle of wine im sure 6 o clock is a decent  enough time to have a glass or maybe 2 WHAT DO YOU THINK ? DP gonna cook me something nice.xxx lol 
For all of you in 2ww try to enjoy being PUPO it was kinda nice. 
Sending you all lots of   . 
AS GLORIA GAYNER SAID I WILL  SURVIVE (I KNOW CORNEY )XXXXX


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Sage1 - aww bless ya babe.. Ive been drinking since 3pm   - Trying to take the edge off it all.. Im glad ur dp is cooking u something nice.. Good old Gloria Gaynor     xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

SAGE1 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words DP just got home.
> Thumbilina im here for you to if you need to talk, *mixy just said open a bottle of wine im sure 6 o clock is a decent enough time to have a glass or maybe 2* WHAT DO YOU THINK ? DP gonna cook me something nice.xxx lol
> For all of you in 2ww try to enjoy being PUPO it was kinda nice.
> Sending you all lots of  .
> AS GLORIA GAYNER SAID I WILL SURVIVE (I KNOW CORNEY )XXXXX





thumbelina said:


> Sage1 - aww bless ya babe.. Ive been drinking since 3pm  - Trying to take the edge off it all.. Im glad ur dp is cooking u something nice.. Good old Gloria Gaynor    xxx


6 o clock ?? .....I'd be opening it now....I've been know to open the bottle at midday when I've had a BFN (that was the earliest I felt was decent, otherwise it would've been 7am when I tested !!!) Lovely DH cooking for you 

Take care chicks...I'm off for a glass of vino (or 2!) with one of my closest friends, who I actually met here on FF ! I had plans to give up alcohol completely but I'm cutting back and then will stop when I start DR. 

N xx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Sage1 and Thumbelina, so sorry to hear your results.  Sending you lots of    

Enjoy the wine.

Michelle xx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Michelle -     xxx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gutted for you Sage and thumbelina,  stay strong,  wishing you loads of luck for the future xxxx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

How are you feeling today Nic? Any better hun?


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Thumbilina and minxy you have both just given me the permission to open that wine now. Thumbilina what are you having white rose or red  as I will open the same  kind and share a bottle with you xxx.I will sip  while I watch dp cook 
Thanks Michelle Louise jetula mama honeywitch driver for support and fingers crossed that your dreams come true.I will be keeping a look out and   for you xxx
Got 2 more nhs treatments  left so you neva know ? It was only my first ivf so at least I now know what to expect with tx


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Louise   - Good luck hunnii    

Sage1 - Ive got the Rose and am ploughing through the bottle like a goodun... lol. We are getting a chinese tonight. A big no no before cos of the soya. What is ur dp cooking for you? we were only entitled to one go on the nhs and did egg sharing to be able to fund the second go. I think we are going to have a break for the next good few months. Will you be starting the rollercoaster again in three months time?

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

bubbles_k88 said:


> scarlet- i am also testing on 1st october and im getting very anxious waiting! but im not going to test until the otd as i dont want to make it any more stressful! good luck xx


Hi Bubbles, I presume you had ET on Sat? Are you feeling any pains etc at the minute? I swear Im making myself totally paranoid!!! 

I don't know how much more I can take. xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

SAGE1 said:


> Well been to clinic this am and am awaiting reults of blood test.
> 
> 
> Scarletbuster where did you have your TX ? Mine was CFL X
> ...


Hiya Sage1

I had my treatment at the CFL also , what stage are you at? x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louise, 

Today, my darling I am all over the place. Yesterday I was so sad, then after reading reassuring words from all you guys I was happy that I am still PUPO.  This moring  I was excited as I was expecting AF to have arrived, she hadn't (  she stays away) and I got my official test time for Friday so I was on top of the world.....then, by 11am I could have took on Galieth!!!   .  I have absolutely RAGING hormones that left me wanting to take on the world  ....been having 'familiar' AF type cramps since yesterday and although I'd been having a few wee aches and pains all the way through they kinda changed over the last couple of days so am 75% sure that it hasn't worked.  This together with the neg hpt's have left me feeling rotten!  (Sorry, I bet you wished you'd never asked, lol x)

I know that every single thing that I'm feeling could be down to medication but I think somewhere inside I know that it hasn't worked. DH doesn't want to try again either.  This was our 4th IVF.  Thankfully we have a little boy who is 3.5yrs old.  He is our world and I know that we are extremely lucky to have him so please don't think that I'm not counting my blessings, I am.  I just hope we manage to get a brother or sister for him....I feel like he's missing out on something special by being an only child.

So sorry to be on such a downer, I wish I could have PMA but after all we've been through I am just frazzled and can't control myslef.  I think I need a holiday....  



Again, sorry to be a moan.  Hows things at your end?

Nic x x


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scarletbuster thanks for your reply i got a   today . 
Still got 2 freebies but been told will get an appt in 6 weeks  this is good as it will give me time to lick my wounds and prepare for battle again.
When is your OTD and is it your 1st treatment ?
Wishing you lots of    and hope you get a   everythings crossed 4 you lol xxx
Mama good luck and hope you can try to enjoy being PUPO it means there is still hope lol xxxx


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

scarletbuster said:


> bubbles_k88 said:
> 
> 
> > scarlet- i am also testing on 1st october and im getting very anxious waiting! but im not going to test until the otd as i dont want to make it any more stressful! good luck xx
> ...


scarlet- i had my ET on thursday 17th! i have to wait ages to test! i bought my tests ready today but im not going to test early-im going to try and behave!  
i have been getting a fair few pains but that is because i had OHSS,but im much better now.i still feel a little tender in the stomach and still have a little backpain and im also getting period like cramps


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Nic

Babe i know it's very hard and I have been having AF cramps etc,  it's fab news she hasn't shown yet!!   

It's not the end of the road yet hun so keep that chin up,  think happy thoughts.   

I have to take my hat off to you going through all this 4 times,  this is my first ivf and myself and dh have discussed if this doesn't work will try once more (after saving the pennies due to us only getting 1 funded on the nhs) and thats it!!  You have been through so much so you know how strong you are,  just 2 more days hun thats all!! Keep strong and keep focused!!  

I know I have done 2 HPTs but i'm still not reading much into it,  anything can change cant it?

wishing    for everyone waiting


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello my otd wasnt untill friday but couldnt wait  ! i brought clearblue digital its came back OMG with     still cant belive it still in a daze        its says that i am 2-3wks pg wont to wish everyone good luck who is testing this wk


----------



## MaryDoll (May 12, 2009)

just believe.....  on your lovely  so happy its turned out well for you huni, well done to you and dh.x

                  

marydoll.x


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  JUST BELIEVE    

           

I also did another test and it was positive,  I just can't believe it until it's confirmed!! It's crazy

Anyone thinking of testing early don't do it,  if you get a   you're scared to believe it's correct until OTD and same goes for  

Because I have a   and I do not trust it I cannot sleep!! Hence the time I am writing this!!    so ladies,  my advice is to resist. It's torture wether you test or not

Good luck to everyone testing soon


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations Louise and Just Believe!!!  You both must be over the moon!    

Just beleive - can I ask how long your wait was?  Was it 14 days from ET?

Nic x


----------



## paula131 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi all, can i join you? Had ET yesterday afternoon, only 1 embie put back 16 cells. We were only left with one, 8 eggs retrived, only 3 were any good and only one fertilized. At the moment i am just relived to have got this far! I was convinced yesterday morning that the phone was going to ring to say that one had not made it.
   to every one who did not get the result they were wishing for,   to all with   and    to all of us still waiting!

love Paula


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the board Paula.   

Nic x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone . Congrats  on all those bfps . So excited  for u girls., wishing u all the best . Had another call today of 11 yesterday at day 2 . Today day 3 we have 9 at 6-8 cells so lab is taking them to blastocyst for transfer sat morning . Praying our little ones keep getting stronger x x x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Laura - Thats great news.  I hope you get that BFP!   

Nicola x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Laura - well done hun - hope you get some lovely blastos to replace there!

Paula - well done on your ET!!!!!!

Mammamia - how are you feeling??


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Congrats to Louise and Just Believe       

I did another Boots test yesterday (2 days early) and got a BFN.  You could imagine my surprise when I did a digital Clearblue test this morning (1 day early) and it came up  .  You could have knocked me down with a feather as I really haven't experienced any symptons, except really bad period pains last night, was convinced the witch was on her way.  Anyway, am keeping my feet firmly on the ground as last time I got a BFP but it was found 2 weeks later that I had an empty sac so wasn't pregnant after all    Just enjoying being pregnant today!

For all you girls who have just started on their 2ww, a bit of advice.  Firstly, don't test early     I have been miserable all week because I tested too early.  Only got my BFP the day before my OTD.  Also I have been driving myself mad as I was expecting definite symptons.  I can honestly say all I had was a few night sweats this week and bad period pains last night.  Nothing else.  So please don't panic if you get no symptons, just enjoy being PUPO  

Michelle xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

hi ladies

I thought i'd join you all, I had 1x grade 2 embie put back last Friday and otd is 1st October. I have had a few twinges over the last couple of days also yesterday when i got up I was dizzy (the room was spinning) yet I wasnt drunk or anything?? very strange not sure what to think 

Michelle. thanks for the advice I have brought 10 early pee sticks and was going to start testing sat 8dpt but on second thoughts I will save myself the thought of a bfn because too early..........


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Michelle/jetula - Wow!   CONGRATULATIONS! You must be over the moon!!  You have given me some hope!  I am due to test tomorrow on an 11 way wait and so far have had only neg results but still no AF.  Please can you tell me how long your wait was?

Sorry for the lack of personals today, I feel so down.  

Nic x


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

dreamer100 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> I thought i'd join you all, I had 1x grade 2 embie put back last Friday and otd is 1st October. I have had a few twinges over the last couple of days also yesterday when i got up I was dizzy (the room was spinning) yet I wasnt drunk or anything?? very strange not sure what to think
> 
> ...


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, 

I wonder if anyone else is using crinone 8% as there progesterone support?  If so, what were your side effects and also if yuo got a BFN when did AF arrive. 

Thanks


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

dreamer100-hmm i quoted on your post but it came up in your quote! 
                i also test on 1st october and i have been dizzy the last few days!i have been getting period like cramps too


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Bubbles, 

How very strange? its must be a postive sign, i did find on ff some info and 4% of bfp have dizziness in the 2ww so   for us  

mammamia1 - You are pupo so stay postive and no af yet so fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

dreamer100- hopefully it is a good sign    i dont normally go dizzy for no reason! im going to be testing on wednesday 30th september-1 day early-because i want my DP at home with me that day and he cant get the otd off work.but it shouldnt effect my results as i have had to wait 17 days after ec.i will also test on my otd to double confirm my result.

good luck to everyone waiting to test


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Mammamia -        There are LOADS of people that got   before their OTD (even a day) that then go on to achieve a   on test day. Not long to wait now x x x


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Lots of     to Paula, Scarlet, Bubbles, Laura and Dreamer (and anyone else on 2ww).  Keep those positive thoughts going  

Nic, your OTD is not until tomorrow and there is no AF yet so don't give up hope.  For me today is 13dpt.  Clc_girly is right, there have been lots of cases on FF where ladies get BFN on day 13 then BFP on day 14.  I'm     for you.

Michelle xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I feel abit better knowing that there is still hope.  I only have an 11 day wait after ET so hopefully I've jsut been tesing too soon and tomorrow the bloods will show a BFP.

 Sincere best wishes and congratlations to all you lucky ladies who got a BFP!!!  And also big thanks to everyone for answering any questions I had, and generally keeping and eye on me.  It was definately easier having you around.    

Nic 

P


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Please can you put me down as a BFN! I have miscarried 9dp 3dt.       

Good luck to everyone, hope to be back soon xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

whats made you think youve mc at this stage??  you havnt got to a otd yet


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations to all the BFPs...there's a bit of a run of them now it seems....   

Sorry for any BFNs  



mammamia1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone else is using crinone 8% as there progesterone support? If so, what were your side effects and also if yuo got a BFN when did AF arrive.
> 
> Thanks


I have previously used Crinone as progesterone support...it has the same side effects as all other progesterone support eg Cyclogest, Gestone etc. When I used it one time I started spotting around 11dpt I think and another time I didn't spot/bleed but it was a chemical pg (very early mc).

Not long for you now....good luck  



Katlou said:


> Please can you put me down as a BFN! I have miscarried 9dp 3dt.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope to be back soon xxx


Hun, how do you know you've miscarried ?  You are only 9dp3dt so the embie would only be 12 days old now and you don't have test day for a few more days yet. Had you tested early and got a BFP and now it's a BFN ? If so, when did you test because the HCG trigger injection you have before EC (egg collection) can cause false positives...so you could have been picking this up by testing too early as it can stay in your body for up to 14 days. If you've not tested, so don't know whether it's BFN or BFP, you wouldn't know if you'd miscarried  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Natasha but I am bleeding really heavy and have been for the past 24hrs! Theres too much blood for it not to be a m/c!!   

Do you think there is hope then?  

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Katlou said:


> Thanks Natasha but I am bleeding really heavy and have been for the past 24hrs! Theres too much blood for it not to be a m/c!!
> 
> Do you think there is hope then?
> 
> xxxx


I'm sorry you're bleeding hun  Unfortunately with IVF, if it is a negative result and you get bleeding it is usually very heavy, with clots too  and can often be quite painful  It's because of all the drugs and the way in which your womb lining would've thickened up with the increased oestrogen levels and then the progesterone support.

As you're only 9dp3dt today then I don't think you can call it a miscarriage unless you'd actually tested +ve previously, sadly it may just mean that the result is negative and no implantation happened. I've had 5 early miscarriages...3 naturally and 2 through treatment....and I've had 4 straight negatives through treatment and I can honestly say, the bleeding is pretty much the same (3 times spotting/bleeding before test day and 1 time bleeding once stopped progesterone support).

I see you've had several mc's before...have you considered having any further investigations in terms of blood clotting and immune testing to see what has caused them ?

Have you spoken to your clinic ? Are you continuing with the progesterone support ? Even if you're bleeding I would still do a pg test just to double check...and the clinic will need to know your result from this test for their records. There is still a chance as many years ago I had normal periods and didn't realise I was pg for several months and my friend had normal periods for 6mths and her son is nearly 14. Unless you test there's no way of knowing whether positive or negative.  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

when you go through tx your body is pumped full of drugs to give you thicker lining.this in turn can give you a big bleed if you lining sheds.some ladies can bleed even if its worked.whens your otd


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

My OTD is on Sunday! We rang clinic yesterday and said it was likely to be a m/c but to still think happy thoughts!! easier said than done!! lol

The bleeding is really heavy and clotty, feels like a tap running (sorry tmi) and I have had 2 m/c's before, nothing like what I have now!  I dont really have cramps though which makes me wonder!!

Oh well lets see what Sunday brings.   


Thanks for your kind words of support! xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

as i see you havnt had an ivf before.you wont have experienced this kind of bleed.your lining will be thinker then a natural shed.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with "wishing", you've not had IVF before so wouldn't have had this type of bleeding. 

Well fingers crossed for Sunday   but personally I wouldn't call it a miscarriage unless you've actually tested positive...if that was the case we would all say we had mc'd after every unsuccessful IVF  

Keep using the progesterone support...have your clinic recommended increasing the dose ?  Hopefully the bleeding will ease up and you'll get a positive result when you test.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Thankyou, that's great advice!! If I do get a BFP on Sunday you will be the first to know!!

Lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Katlou said:


> Thankyou, that's great advice!! If I do get a BFP on Sunday you will be the first to know!!
> 
> Lots of love
> xxxxx


Glad to have helped  Whilst emotionally it can feel like we've had a miscarriage because we knew there were embies inside us, you can't class it as a miscarriage unless implantation happened, you got a positive result and then you started bleeding and got a negative result or decreasing HCG levels from a blood test. If you've not got a positive pregnancy test and have full bleeding then this isn't classed as a miscarriage but as a negative treatment cycle.  

Whilst you have some bleeding, your official test day isn't until Sunday so you've still got 3 days to go yet, anything could happen in that time and until them I'd hold off saying you'd miscarried as no way of knowing until you test...if its sadly a negative result then this would mean an unsuccesful IVF, not a miscarriage  ......but hopefully that won't be the case and when you do come to test you'll get a nice surprise of BFP and it sticks around for the next 8 months !   

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if someone could please help me out?  I'm trying to work out how many days past ovulation I am?  I know I've been told this before but I can't find that particular message....

I read on 1 of the liks that the normal level of hcg in a pregnant woman would be 25miu at 10days past ovulation.  Is that my EC day?  My EC was the 11th, so if I was pregnant by testing on the  21st I should have had enough hcg to get a positive on a test that measures at 10mui?  

I'm abit confused as I read that it can take between 6 to 12 days for the embryo to implant, would I start this count from EC?  If so, it means that possible my embryos could still have been implanting yesterday, 2 days before my OFT??

I don't really understand but I suppose I'm trying toi work out if realistically I tested too early, or if it's more likely that I'm not pregnant. Been testing with superdrug 10miu tests. 

Thanks for your help, guys. 

Nic x x


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

SAGE1 said:


> Scarletbuster thanks for your reply i got a  today .
> Still got 2 freebies but been told will get an appt in 6 weeks this is good as it will give me time to lick my wounds and prepare for battle again.
> When is your OTD and is it your 1st treatment ?
> Wishing you lots of    and hope you get a  everythings crossed 4 you lol xxx
> Mama good luck and hope you can try to enjoy being PUPO it means there is still hope lol xxxx


Im sorry to hear about your . It totally sucks doesn't it!! Well my OTD is 1st Oct but I am 100% convinced that it has not worked. I have been getting seriously bad cramp so Im now just waiting for the dreaded AF . Things don't really get much worse do they. It was my first treatment. I had two embies put back but unfortunately none to freeze so will now have to go through the whole dreaded thing again!! Its the waiting around that is the worst thing. I am Miss Impatient!! Take care and I hope you get some good news really soon!! xx


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, ladies.  Thats it!  OTD tomorrow.....wishing you all the best of luck in the world and lets hope we see lots of BFP's !!   ^pray

 

Nicola x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Nicola - thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks clc - appreciated.   x x 

Nicola


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Peeps

OTD today,  setting off in an hour

Will let you know the result

Godd luck to everyone else who has the OTD today

Wishing for loads of


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I am    & sending   to all those testing today (on OTD or early  )

My DH "forgot" to call at boots on way home from work yesterday, yeah rught he just doens't want me to test.


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well that's me out guys.  AF arrived on the morning of OTD!!!!  How cruel, eh?

Feeling better than expected, kinda knew it hadn't worked but now I can step off the emotional rollercoaster, concentrate 100% on my husband and son again, and have a VERY large g&t tonight!!!

Going to book consultation to discuss FET as we have 2 very nice embies on ice.....lets hope we get a different result next time, eh?

Gonna be checking through the day for the results of my fellow OTD testers - GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!!    

Nic x x x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Nic - Huge hugs for you, my AF arrived the day before OTD last cycle, it doesn't make it any easier though,    , I hope you have someone there to look after you and wish you all the best with your frosties when you are ready to cycle again.


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sarletbuster thanks for your reply just thought I would let you know that I did not get a single cramp through out 2ww. Whilst on my 2ww I read lots of the comments on the 2ww thread and lots of people who got a BFP had AF cramps I am keeping my fingers crossed for you  and will keeping a look out for your OTD really hope you get that BFP.


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI Ladies, so sorry to hear about al the BFNs, wishing you all the best with the future. congrats on all the BFPs keep up the good work ladies.
does anyone know if you can inject clexane into the wrong part of your stomach by mistake ie muscle. cos its says on instructions not to inject into the muscle. i felt the need go into something this morning that was quite hard 

xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

oh nic im really sorry to hear that     is it proper AF? Have you done a test anyway? Some people bleed loads -clots and everything - and still go on to have a BFP

Good luck louise

Claire x x x x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi girls, 

mammiamia & sage1     thinkin of you girls xxx

louise best of luck for today make sure you let us know how you get on   

scarletbuster - just wanted to say not to look too much into the cramps - i had bad bad cramps for most of the 2ww and they got worse before the end of the 2ww i would have put my house on it that tx didnt work as i kept running to the loo thinkin AF had just arrived - i tested last saturday (2 days early) and got my   - i was in total shock - (ive also tested most days since then just to make sure     )


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Nic - sorry to hear that    .  Louise - good luck.  

I've just got back from the hospital after my OTD blood test and have 3 hours to wait until I get my results. I couldn't wait and have just tested with a first response pee stick and got a BFN, no evidence of any faint line    Feel gutted.   We have one frostie but have to wait until December for FET. 

I still have a faint hope that the official test will be different     but doubt it.

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All

We have decided to test early tomorrow i thought my OTD was monday but it is actually tuesday, gonna give it a go anyway as can't stand the wait any more.  On the first week i was really tired, sore boobs this week NOTHING.  I just don't know what to do... i have can some night sweats and a strange sex dream (TMI) and involving my husband so no dramas there but quite unusual for me. I have had indigestion and not felt very hungry,.  Yesterday i went out for tea and cakes and couldn't bring myself to have a cake, very very unlike me.  Think i am just looking for any thing at the moment... my acupuncturist said my pulse had changed yesterday and was very strong !!! don't know what this means but will take anything as a positive.

I really hope this works.  I just can't imagine what i will be like if i get a BFN   i will keep going on the testing until tuesday what ever the result tomorrow.

First Response tests are buy 1 get 1 free at Boots, i have stocked up ...

Gemma


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Alison      praying that your blood results come back positive hun. Dont forget that it wasnt the 1st morning pee that you used so might not of picked it up

Gemma - think we are at the same clinic Good luck for tomorrow. My OTD is monday but im testing tomorrow with DH too

NCKB - how are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

yes think we are .. i have found the care really good, the nurses are so very nice and every thing sees very well organised.  I will think they are BRILLIANT if this works out.  Did you have your previous treatment at Nurture ?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok ladies, I hold my hands up I have tested early (   yesterday and today  ), I am testing positive but am not 100% all the HCG is out of my system as I had boosters as support (so in total I had 5000 pregnyl on 8th Sept, 2500 on 12th & 2500 on 15th) in theory it should have gone by now but I daren't get too excited yet, especially after what happened in April.


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Gemma, yes we had our last lot there too, dont think we'd ever go anywhere else (hopefully wont need to!)


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Driver - ha ha youre as bad as me! We had EC on the same day, i dont know how the booster hcg's work but i would of thought it'd be well out of your system now


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi clc_girly - how are you hun - im feeling ok - sore (.)(.) and feeling queasy but only in the afternoons, oh and i do be exhausted in the evenings after work.. but i think these signs are good..

driver - how many days past the hcg shot are you 
I know these can last up to 14 days - but stay positive hun - im sure your *BFP* is a real one    

Alison M -   really hope the bloods come back as a positive for you hun


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

NCKB - as I said in my post above I didn't just have 1 HCG before EC I also had 2 boosters (my clinic do this instead of the progesterone bullets) so I had the full HCG trigger shot (5000 Pregnyl) on 8/9, EC on 10/9, ET on 12/9 plus 1/2 dose HCG (2500 Pregnyl) and then my last 1/2 dose (2500 Pregnyl) on 15/9.


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

hi 

can you please add me to the list my otd is 1st October. i did start bleeding slightly this morning but i am to scared to go back to the loo right now. no pain just yet though! good sign i hope cause normally i would be in tears over pain right now.

thank you gerbinia


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies, i am off for embryo transfer tomorro but have a question about the pineapple juice (not from concentrate) debate.  is anyone still having a glass a day of this during 2 ww xxxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Laura - i had pineapple juice just through 2ww last time (and brazil nuts), this time ive had pineapple juice through stimms and 2ww. BFP both times - hope that helps

Gerbinia - Good luck hun, could be implantation?? x x x


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you, i know just rather be in pain and not bleeding than bleeding and no pain if that makes sence.


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

oh sorry driver225 I didnt read that properly im in work tryin to read tru posts quickly as the boss is here   and im tryin to look busy        

So you had your last shot of pregnyl on the 15th which is only 10 days ago so maybe leave it for a couple of days and test again, our clinic gives the whole 10,000 shot in one go and i tested then 20 days later and got a positive - BUT Minxy is the best girl to give advise on that she she is a fountain of knowledge


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi NCKB thanks ever so much for the advice, its put my mind at rest. i have been doing the brazil nuts and pineapple juice all the way through so will keep it up 
anyone know whether Goji berries are ok on 2WW as well. i know they are packed full of antioxidents and vitamins xxx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

driver 225

i wish you all the luck in the world. having only had a few follicles myself i know how you must feel.
good luck and best wishes


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

NCKB - im feeling ok thanks, just very tired (Megan not sleeping well either), also have some nausea at times and no real appitite. All in a good cause though eh?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Laura W said:


> Hi Ladies, i am off for embryo transfer tomorro but have a question about the pineapple juice (not from concentrate) debate. is anyone still having a glass a day of this during 2 ww xxxx


Hi Laura

I replied a few days ago to your query about pineapple juice..see "quote" below. There is also a sticky thread on this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" which I've included link to in that reply which has info on pineapple juice. A small glass a day plus a handful of brazils (which highest selenium) should hopefully encourage a healthy womb lining, hence why it's thought to aid implantation.

Hope that helps

Good luck 

Natasha



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Laura W said:
> 
> 
> > HI Ladies, sorry to gatecrash your post. i am on the august sept post at moment and waiting for my egg collection. i noticed someone said on here to continue with brazil nuts and pineapple juice during 2ww. is that correct. as i was always told to stop pineapple juice after egg collection but carry on with brazil nuts. any help would be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to see some BFNs on here   Look after yourselves ladies.

Good luck to all those testing today...fingers crossed  

*Driver*....if you last HCG jab was on 15 Sept then you should be clear of it by now as it was low dose, even on top of the others. I can understand the little bit of doubt though. With our 2nd "natural" FET I had 2 shots of HCG during 2ww but was still advised to test at 14dpt...was getting lots of positive results from then onwards but my HCG blood tests showed drop in levels between 14dpt and 16dpt. It was the most anxious time, not knowing if it was genuine pg or from the injection. As it turned out it was a short lived genuine pg. I just wish I'd not been recommended to test so soon after the jabs at it really did confuse things and caused even more upset. Hopefully yours is a genuine BFP....it would appear so  



Laura W said:


> HI Ladies, so sorry to hear about al the BFNs, wishing you all the best with the future. congrats on all the BFPs keep up the good work ladies.
> does anyone know if you can inject clexane into the wrong part of your stomach by mistake ie muscle. cos its says on instructions not to inject into the muscle. i felt the need go into something this morning that was quite hard
> 
> xxx


Hi again

Where abouts in your tummy are you injecting ?

I did once hit a muscle and knicked the vein as it bled lots and it came up in a massive bruise that was still there several weeks later. The main thing is not to rub or touch the injection site afterwards as this may cause it to go a bit lumpy and more bruised.

Clexane injections are subcutaneous, you need to inject them at a 90 degree angle to your body...basically stab it straight in !! Grab a bit of flesh (I find around the middle the best but needs to be at least 5cms away from belly button and alternate sides each day and stick the needle in and inject slowly...only release the flesh once you've withdrawn the needle.

Also, you shouldn't get rid of the airbubble with Clexane...the air bubble should be at the top of the syringe...so you inject the Clexane solution into the subcutaneous layer first, followed by the air bubble which will go on top and act as a plug & in theory this helps reduce the risk of bruising.

With most injections you would expel the air bubble but with clexane it's the exception to the rule.

Here's some info on how to inject...

http://www.northdevonhealth.nhs.uk/patientinformation/a&e/how_to_inject_clexane.htm

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks everyone for all your good luck wishes    

Still haven't heard anything from the hospital,   my phone is sat on my lap  

Nic sorry to hear that hun,  but you still haven't recieved the result from your OTD today have you?     Sending you loads of hugs  

Keep your chin up


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Driver*...

10,000 IU of Pregnyl and 250mcg/6500IU Ovitrelle can take up to 14 days to leave your system.

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....

As you had lower doses than this then I really would've thought it would be out of your system as it's 10 days since your last HCG jab.

It's approx 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection

Have a read of this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

If you had ET on 12 September then you're currently 13dp2dt...so I reckon your BFPs are genuine 

Take care
Natasha x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi all  

could period symptoms be starting as early as today after hcg shot on 15th  ec on 17th and  et on 19th have that squishy period feeling in stomach and just feeling typically periody (if ya know what i mean)!!! ive read about implantation feelings and spotting but this defo feels like af is on the way!!!!

thanks ladies

jules


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Minxy - thanks ever so much for all the info, I am still too scared to get excited but I am hopeful    

Jooles - I have had period pains since about 4 days after ET and they have been virtually constant, I have been to the loo many times convinced AF was here as they have been identical to what I normally get (and I hasten to add identical to the pains I had on my last negative cycle), keep up the   it might not be AF.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Jules*, it's still very early days as you're only 6dp2dt today.

The progesterone support can cause all manner of side effects, including those you mention...and the HCG injection can cause lots of symptoms too and that can stay in your body for up to 14 days.

Lots of women get AF like cramps and symptoms so I wouldn't have thought it was your AF on it's way but far more likely to be down to all the drugs...and possibly implantation as your embies would've reached the stage to begin implanting in the last few days.

Hang in there and stay positive...and have a look at these polls on the Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Take care...and good luck  
Natasha


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

hi jules,

i know exactly what you mean, i have had weird stomach pain since one day after transfer, then on and off period pain like symptoms. not to worry though it could be the drugs leaving your body lots of woman have period like pains but still could get the BFP     keep an open mind and try to relax as much as possible, i know easier said than done

good luck and best wishes
gerbinia x


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks ladies  

ill try not to read to much into it but its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard    ah well ill go and console myslef with cheese on toast  

jules xx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi jooles - i also had period pains for most of the 2ww.. starting very early after e/t... and they also got worse by the end of the 2ww... i really thought the   was on her way and the cycle was over.. but to my very very happy surprise i tested 2 days early and got a   ... so hang in there - af pains are defo normal  

sending loads of          to everyone...


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Guys

I have just received a call from the hospital and I have received a  
I cannot believe it,  I am in shock and just so so happy!!
This was my 1st IVF attempt with 2 ET on day 3 @ 8 cell and I had AF pains all the way through with very sore boobies (still have AF pains)
The nurse said I have given a strong positive because in most cases the blood test reveals a 50 or more score and she said mine was 400!!!!! is there a strong likelihood this pregnancy will be multiple?

Good luck to everyone else on 2WW     

This has been the worst 2 weeks of my life with the best ending

Thanks guys for listening to me and providing advise


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Louise!!!!  

And hang in there Jules, assume nothing till you have the results...


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Honeywitch

Good luck to you

I will say the same prayer for used I used on myself


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrsts Louise!!       


xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Afternoon all!

*Louise2930 ~ *CONGRATULATIONS!! I hope you have a very healthy pregnancy!!       

*Driver ~ *Oh hun I have everything crossed for you that this is it!!! I agree with Minxy, seems like the real thing. I'll save the congratz for OTD. But Good luck, not that I think you need it!! 

*gemmasb ~ *Good luck testing tomorrow!! 

*clc_girly ~ *Good luck too! 

*gerbinia ~* All updated hun! Good luck with the rest of your 2ww. 

*Laura W ~ *Good luck with ET tomorrow, I hope you have some lovely blasts waiting for you. Welcome to the madness of the 2ww.

*jooles ~ *AF pains in pregnancy is so normal hun, I had them terrible in my last 2ww. I thought AF arrive 4 days before OTD, so sneaked a test... I was more the shocked when it said 'pregnant' 1-2! I still cant believe it worked and I was pregnant.  I had AF pains up until about 6 weeks. Good luck.

I just want to say a huge thank you to *Minxy* for all her surport and advice, I am not too sure what we would do with out her!! 

Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend!!

        
Take care
Natalie xxx

PS... Anyone got any update just let me or Lizzy know


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Louise2930 - CONGRTAULATIONS on your BFP!   
Could you please also say the same prayer for me that you used on yourself - I test 2moro.  Like many others on here, I am having EVERY symptom of AF about to burst on the scene. My AF is due 2moro and I'm convinced it will come before I even get to test. It's not shooting pains or cramps - it's that persistent dragging ache and swollen tummy and headaches. Hard to believe it's anything other than my usual very heavy AF on it's way - have been very very low 2day and am scared about testing - to have fears confirmed.
So any   and   most welcome!! xx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations Louise on your BFP     

Sorry to hear your news Nic   

A quick update from me.  After testing BFP yesterday, unfortunately I was BFN today on my OTD.  I have spoken to my ACU department and they have said to do another test tomorrow but they are 99% sure it will be another BFN.  Have been out today for some retail therapy and a nice lunch and bought myself some nice chocolates for tonight to cheer me up  

Good luck to all you lovely girls.  Keep thinking positive thoughts.

Michelle xx


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Louise - many congratulations on your BFP!!! 
I have just received a call and unfortunately have a .  I am so, so gutted.        All the way through the 2WW I had AF pains, very sore boobs and felt bloated so was positive it would work. When I woke up this Wednesday morning I felt different: no bloating; little AF pain; and I had lost weight. Also I had a really bad cold that kept me in bed for 2 days. I have never, ever, been pregnant in my life but I just knew deep down that it hadn't worked as my body felt so different. 

I've been told that we have to wait until January 2010 to get our frostie!! That's ages off!!  Is there a thread that will tell me the general procedures for a FET please?  I'm confused as to why I would have to have the downreg drugs when I had a short protocol and I have blocked tubes so what would it matter if my ovaries produce an egg, it can't get anywhere!!?

Thank you so much to all of you. Your posts and messages have helped me to keep a grasp on some sort of sanity throughout this crazy hormonal up and down time.  I wish everyone the best.  
To those who haven't tested yet lots of    .  
To those who have BFP's sincere congratulations, your journey will inspire others and me next time round.    
To those who have BFN's like me (Nic & Jetula) huge    
I'm off to eat, drink and   - It's been a while. xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Skybreeze,

thank you so much for putting me on the list.  

louise - congrats that is FANTASTIC all the best for your pregnancy i hope all goes well for you   

gerbinia xx


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hellooo, can I add myself to this tortuous 2ww! I had an HCG injection after clomid on friday 18th sept so in theory according to Ruth AF would come 15 days later if she's coming. so I make that as Sunday 4th being 1 day 'late' and I plan to test then if I make it that far. I hate this wait!! First time on Clomid but we've been trying for 2 years and I'v lost count of the number of times my impatience has meant a waste of money on one of those tests you can do before you're due on!! I am going to try my hardest not to give in to temptation this time!!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Louise -       

Alison, Jetula-  

Saragh- Good luck. I'm due to test 3rd Oct. Hoping I don't cave in and test early as well!

Jooles- I've been having AF pains as well and had ET the same day as you (lets hope 19/09/09 was a lucky date!). Fingers crossed it's a sign of those embies implanting  How many days post ET are you testing? I've been told to test on 3rd Oct, 14dpt, a looooong wait, embies will be 17days old by then. 

Hi to everyone else. x

Emma x


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

QUESTION
Ladies does anyone know how long HCG stays in your system for


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CEL said:


> QUESTION
> Ladies does anyone know how long HCG stays in your system for


*Hi CEL*

I replied to Drivers query about this earlier today. HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days. We all have different metabolisms so will flush out of our systems are varying rates. Here's my response earlier...hope this helps. 



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> 10,000 IU of Pregnyl and 250mcg/6500IU Ovitrelle can take up to 14 days to leave your system.
> 
> Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....
> 
> ...


Congrats to the BFPs   and big  to those who got BFNs 

...and thanks Skybreeze for your kind words 

Love & luck  
Natasha xx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats to all you with BFP  you  have all given me some hope.  

Jetula sorry to here about your news today hope tomorrow is a better day for you ( I had noticed you on 2ww when i was waiting for my result  as the picture you have looks like one of my cats.I got a BFN 3 days  ago ) 

Alison I know how you are feeling im sorry. I found the grape juice helped me after my BFN.
I felt awful at first  but 3 days down the line  I am starting to feel a bit better and have moved onto another thread on this site which I am finding helpful xxxxxxTake care of yourselves and treat yourselves to that glass of wine whilst you lick your wounds.


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Minxy! and thanks for always being there for us worriers!


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words of support,  I am still in shock!!

CEL i have just said a prayer for you    here's wishing for a   tomorrow   

Wishing everyone good luck for their future test dates   

Big   for those who have   stay strong xx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello sept/oct 2ww testers

i just wanted to say hello - i have been away with work so have not really been around this week but i have tried to log in every now and again to see how everyone's doing.

i probably won't be able to post much because of my work but i just wanted to wish loads of luck to everyone waiting for ec, et and already on the 2ww - am    for lots of good news this month.

also sending     for everyone who needs it and am so sorry to read of any bad news, i really am - i know how hard it is and hope that you have the support around you that you need and find the strength to look towards next step of your journey.

i also wanted to say thank you again for the support you showed me on my 2ww - after a pretty horrid week last week i'm feeling a lot better this week and now i'm just counting down to my next tx.

lol to all

bpxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

have done my first pregnancy test this morning first response BFN
my OTD is tuesday do you think there could still be hope ? 
feel particularly rubbish about myself no real symptoms this week at all, wish i could be the old me before all this TTC

Gemma


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Got my final BFN this morning so this cycle has finished.  Have woken up with a renewed sense of determination to carry on to the bitter end with IVF!!!!  I will not be beaten that easily   

Good luck to all you lovely ladies and thank you for all your support over the last 2 weeks.  Back to work on Monday for me!

Michelle xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Sage1,

sorry about your BFN cant believe you live only around the corner in Durham and me in north yorks and you get 3 frees goes on nhs, that is fab. maybe i should move to Durham. just got my one and only freebie on nhs and it looks like a BFN but OTD is thursday so i am keeping my fingers crossed.
one question do they also give you a freebie if you had to use donor eggs or is it just for a normal circle of ivf. i am a poor responder and would need to use top dosage for drugs or maybe even donor eggs. just wondered.

love gerbinia xx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi gerbina

I would try to focus on being PUPO untill OTD.
Whilst I was on 2ww thread some people who got BFN before test date got a BFP on official test date and vice versa. So guess you can never tell.   
In Durham you used to get  only one freebie but this changed recently so you never know noth yorks might end up doing the same. Its crazy isnt it after all Im sure we all pay our taxes regardless of where we live.

The dosage of drugs makes no difference with getting freebie and although I have not used donor eggs my understanding is that this is included in freebie although I am not a 100 % on this each clinic may differ. I know how hard the 2ww is and I am   it works for you keeping everything crossed that you get you BFP x sending you lots of love and luck


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Hi all,
Louise thank you so much for your  .....it's a  !!!!!   I'm in shock - was totally convinced my AF was arriving and it was all over. It's really not sinking in at this point! Obviously feeling very cautious as it's such early days. But - at this point in time I am officially pregnant!!! 

Jetula - so sorry it's over this time - BUT also really pleased for you that you are feeling determined - go girl! 

Gemma - sorry you are feeling rubbish. BUT - you HAVE tested way to early - Minxy will be on your case when she see's this!!  You are totally still in the game. DO NOT test again until OTD! sending you a   to make you feel better and          for Tuesday. x

bluprimrose - great to hear from you again and so glad you are on the up  
To everyone else - sending out    &    for where ever you are in your journey.


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

going to keep it short today...

been lurking for a while....I just wanted to send big     to the ladies with  

And big congrats to the those with  's whooo hoooo!!

Sorry for the lack of personals its been a bit of a morning but i got a        this morning, cant quite believe it cos i really thought it was all over i really thought   was on her way as i had alot of discomfort going on down there....pulling and scratching....and a show of blood yest that i thought wa sa/f and then stopped, i honestly thought it was over...so happy just hoping it stays.....

Freckles xxxx


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Gosh Freckles - so strange to read your post coz those symptoms are exactly the same as mine - a kind of splitting sensation whenever I bent over or went to the loo, AF symptoms galore....and just like you it's a   for me this morning too!!! Maybe we could support each other through the next set of hurdles?!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies wondered if i could join you

i had 2 average blasts taken out of the freezer on thursday and after 8hours both had become 'the best possible quality' and had both hatched prior to implantation. this is my third cycle and the clinic have given me 10 extra doses of cyclogest to try and finally get me that BFP. i am trying to be positive but this awful 2WW does horrid things to your mind and im only 2 days in lol 

this thread seems to be a lucky one looking at the BFPs so i hope it rubs off on me


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi all

due to test on 2nd october so can i be added to list?? unfortunaltey having real af pains since yesterday and test this morning ( i know, i know way to early showed bfn so not holding muh hope!!!) 

jules xx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Jules hun i honestly think thats a good sign....

I did for 5 days before my test wondered what on earth was going on down there...pulling, scratching... acheing...

Wait till OTD hun as i did as everone is different and then got my BFP

Freckles xxxx


----------



## xxxdanixxx (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, just had our first ICSI and due to test on October 7th so can you put me on the list. Thank you   x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just an update.  Got a BFN yesterday from clinic, AF definately here!!!

Just wanted to say CONGRATS to everyone who got their BFP and   to those who like me got a BFN.  A few ladies have been in contact with me more than others so I would like to say a special thanks to them (Louise, clc, Alison, NCKB,minxy and skybreeze) I wish all you guys happiness.   Thanks for all the support I've had from everyone.  

For anyone reading this thinking of testing early DON'T DO IT.  I was impatient and wanted to know for sure if I was pregnant, in testing early all I done was ruin the period that I should have been thinking "yipee, I could be pregnant right now!"  Please take my advice and wait till OTD, live with the 'maybe' for as long as possible.

Feeling a tad hung-over and abit sorry for myself if I'm honest but I'm trying not to think about it too much.  I'll be back at some point in the futute, until then, babydust to everyone.


Lots of Love

Nic x x x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your news mamma mia . Thinking of u and wishing u all the best for the future . U will get there x x x x


We had our 2 little blastocysts put back this morning . Both grade B .and possibly 2 more there for freezing tomorrow . Did anyone else get some discomfort in pelvic area after transfer . Also how long did u rest for before resuming normal activities x x x


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi ladies

Looking for a little reassurance i have severe endo and only 1 ovary.  Donor egg was my  next step.  Went to Portugal to get donor egg.  Donor produced 11 eggs but only 5 embies out of those 5 only 1 cell 8 day 3 was left to transfer.  I am on my 2ww had transfer on MOnday 21sep so on day 5 and have NO symptoms whatsover should i be feeling anything?

Sx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG!!! CEL I'm sooooo happy for you!! my prayer worked!!    I should bottle them and sell them!! well done you I am sooo happy for you!!             

Congrats to you freckles          I am so pleased for you!!

Are you both going to be joining the new thread under - baby dust - bun in the oven - trimesters - BFP in September, hope to see you there

Nic good luck in the future hun  all the best for Jan


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Sage1

thank you hun for youre reply. that is very intersting if durham only changed it not so long ago that is good news. so hopefully they change things in North Yorks too. Mind you i have been on the waiting list since 2006 then it got put on hold for everyone (apart for ladys the age of 39) for a year and now i only just received my freebie in september. I was really worried that NY would not pay for my higher dosage of drugs so i was nicely surprised when i was told i would get whatever i needed even donor eggs.

bleeding really badly today really don't think its implantation bleeding unless i was inplanted with a baby elephent,lol. i try not to loose my humor but its really really really hart and to be honest i am still hoping for the worlds best news on OTD which is thursday. Done a pg test this morning you know just in case but it was a BFN.

anyway i wish you all the best for your second go and send you some   and               


love nicole xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi saffa,

dont worry hun, if you dont feel anything that can be very good news. i remember ( a long time ago) when i was pg i didn't feel anything at all until i wondered where my Af was done a test.
so i send you some     and hope you get some good news

love nicole xx


----------



## SAGE1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi just popped back to give a big congrats to all of you who got  i am so pleased to see so many of you testing positive    hope everything goes well for you xxxx
 to all of you with a  so sorry for you no doubt you will be feeling a range of emotions all of which are natural.lol and luck for your future journey what ever route you take.

Hi Gerbina sorry to here about your bleed, it must be hard for you what with all of this uncertainty during your 2ww and the mixed emotions what with the meds.I would stay away from the test sticks they will just  give you more to feel  anxious about and you really never know untill OTD.
I am so     for you to get the results which you are longing for and deserve.
I also  found the 2ww very difficult and trying to have PMA was soooooo hard. 
If you need someone to talk to just say.xxxxxxxxlol
PS thanks for your kind words it is amazing how people you have never met can be so  thoughtful and careing


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Gerbina,
sorry to hear what you are going through, it sounds like we have something in common. I have been bleeding heavily since weds. I have been getting advice from ff and they have been fab!! I have my testing date tomorrow and I am convinced it's a BFN. The girls here have been wonderful keeping me sane!!
I hope everything goes well, please read back over the past few pages and you will read such great words of wisdom!!
I wish you all the love and luck in the world! Hang in there!!

xxxx.


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Gosh - I last posted on here about a week ago just after ET then went back to work and has been a crazy week so only just got back on and there is a new board section and soooooooooooo much to catch up on! 

Have read most of the last section but am really sorry I don't remember enough names - did want to say         to all those who are facing the BFN  This is our first attempt and I have been blown away by how generous and determined all you lovely ladies are on here. Your bravery is so inspiring! Am so glad I found FF! 

Yipppee for all you BFPs too!!!! How fabulous! 

My OTD is not until 6th Oct but thanks to all the messages on here I am not testing early! Am far too scared to do that now. Have been feeling crampy, exhausted and liable of bursting into tears at the slightest thing recently (the puppy biting today was enough to push me over the edge for goodness sake!) so am finding it hard to stay positive at the moment but am trying very hard to focus on positive vibes     and am determined that everytime I see anything orange I will try and be positive  

Off to sleep again now but much love ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Can I just say to everyone step away from the pee sticks until OTD. As you know I tested positive on Thur & Fri using Cb digital.

I woke up feeling different this morning, sore veiny boobs gone, did a first response test and only got the very faintest of positives (DH couldn't even see it), so I actually think I was testing positive but again it hasn't stuck properly. Will test again tomorrow but just know deep down it's not gonna happen.  

I have also done lots of research on HCG (some say 1000 per day, the company website quotes a half life of 30 hrs(ie the amount left in your system halves every 33hrs) and based on my maths (below) could have been testing positive on this (CB test to 25mu), as FR measure lower than this I would have expected a strong positive this morning.

Date / Time	Left	Dose HCG
8th sept 9pm 5000	5000
10th sept 6am	2500	
11th sept 3pm	1250	
12th sept 23:59	625	
14th sept 9am	2813	2500
15th sept 6pm	1406	
17th sept 3am	703	
18th sept noon	2852	2500
19th sept 9pm	1426	
21th sept 6am	713	
22nd sept 3pm	356	
23rd sept 23:59	178	
25th sept 9am	89	
26th sept 6pm	45	
28th sept 3am	22	
11	
6	
3	

Love and     to all still waiting for their results


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Driver ~ *Oh hun, I am sorry      I still have everything crossed for your for OTD! 
Take care sweetie
Natalie xxx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Driver225

so so so sorry to hear your news, i can honestly say i am absolutely gutted for you. i know exactly what you mean when you say you woke up and felt different, same happend to me. i am still sending you some     and     good luck luv
       

Katlou,

hey Hun i think you're right we do seem to have something in common here. we both have had ectopic pg, I know exactly how it must have felt for you. when i went into hospital for my second tube to be removed due to ectopic even the sisters recognised me and started crying with me. That was weird and sweet in a strange way.
Test date tomorrow oh Hun best of luck   and lots of    . let us know how you got on please 
you're right everyone on here is absolutely fantastic and i don't think i would cope as well without everyones support, advise and positive energy ---- so a big thank you to you all  




Sage1

thank you again for your reply. You're right it has and still is very very hard. I am still bleeding and now i am convinced it's  . 4 days till OTD so there is still a little bit of hope. cause if i don't have hope i don't have anything right now. 
Hun like i said before good luck with you're second go and thanks for all your info, you've been so sweet


love to you all and lots


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi everyone

Sorry to hear about  the        . Driver - why dont you get a clearblue again? I never trust using other tests.

Congrats on all the     Well done girls!!

We were away all day yesterday, but tested with a clearblue (2 days early but the clinic make you wait ssssoooooo long) and we had a pregnant 2-3 weeks. Im starting to believe it a bit now

Claire x x x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning, 
it's test date today and as I suspected it's a BFN!!!        I have to ring the clinic tomorrow and go onto the next stage!
Just wanted to say thankyou all for your support over the past few weeks. 
I will probably be on the FET thread now as we have 2 frosties to thaw out. 
Good luck everyone and I hope you all get the BFP you deserve!!!

Lots of love

Kathryn XXXXXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Driver* hun...I can imagine the confusion  When is your OTD ? Have you spoken with the clinic and are you able to have HCG blood test ? Thinking of you  

*MammiaMia*....so sorry about the BFN...look after yourself & DH  

Hugs to any other BFNs...  

Congrats to the BFPs....wonderful news  



Saffa77 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Looking for a little reassurance i have severe endo and only 1 ovary. Donor egg was my next step. Went to Portugal to get donor egg. Donor produced 11 eggs but only 5 embies out of those 5 only 1 cell 8 day 3 was left to transfer. I am on my 2ww had transfer on MOnday 21sep so on day 5 and have NO symptoms whatsover should i be feeling anything?
> 
> Sx


*Hi Saffa*

I replied to your post the other day asking similar.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208919.0

You had a 3 day transfer on 21 Sept so today you would be 6dp3dt....your embies are only 9 days old...they would only have begun implanting a couple of days ago and it can take up until they're 12 days old....many women don't get genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg or so...at this stage you wouldn't even be 4wks. Some women get symptoms, some don't. I've been pg 6 times and never had any idea (4 naturally, 2 through tx). I know it's easier said than done but try not to read anything into symptoms or lack of them as there is no way of knowing at this early stage.
Stay positive and keep yourself busy & mind occupied so you're not over analysing things.  



Laura W said:


> We had our 2 little blastocysts put back this morning . Both grade B .and possibly 2 more there for freezing tomorrow . Did anyone else get some discomfort in pelvic area after transfer . Also how long did u rest for before resuming normal activities x x x


*Hi Laura*

Great news on the blastocysts  The ET procedure can cause some discomfort because the catheter they place through cervix into the womb that carries the embies through can cramping and also it may just be the residue pains from EC where your ovaries are swollen....and then there's the progesterone that can cause side effects and symptoms.

As for when to return to "normal activities"...it really is down to personal choice...I've had time off for full 2ww, a few days off and gone back to work almost immediately on various cycles....you have to do what you feel comfortable with  



Katlou said:


> Morning,
> it's test date today and as I suspected it's a BFN!!!  I have to ring the clinic tomorrow and go onto the next stage!
> Just wanted to say thankyou all for your support over the past few weeks.
> I will probably be on the FET thread now as we have 2 frosties to thaw out.
> ...


*Hi Kathryn*

Sorry to hear that your result was a BFN    I can understand what you must be feeling right now, having sadly been through plenty of natural and treatment 2ww's....take some time out to rest and recover and lots of TLC with your other half. Great news that you have 2 snowbabies....good luck for when you decide to go for FET 



gemmasb said:


> have done my first pregnancy test this morning first response BFN
> my OTD is tuesday do you think there could still be hope ?
> feel particularly rubbish about myself no real symptoms this week at all, wish i could be the old me before all this TTC
> 
> Gemma





CEL said:


> Gemma - sorry you are feeling rubbish. BUT - you HAVE tested way to early - Minxy will be on your case when she see's this!!  You are totally still in the game. DO NOT test again until OTD! sending you a  to make you feel better and         for Tuesday. x


*Hi Gemma*

Caught ya    Yep, testing way to early hun...hang in there !!  

*Hi CEL*

Wonderful news on your BFP   

Love, luck & sticky vibes to all your ladies in 2ww     
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

cel, thank you for your good wishes.  and wishing you congrats for your bfp - i know it's early days but it's really wonderful news.

congrats to you too freckles - i think i've posted on another thread too - but you can't have too many congratulations!

   to mammamia1.

and     to driver too - but hoping your news turns positive.  wow, this journey is hard.

   to katlou too - but sending lucky vibes for your fet.

sorry for anyone else with bad news and congratulations to all with bfps!

good luck to everyone waiting for ecs, ets and in the 2ww - try to enjoy being pupo - it's hard but it does seem to be the best way to deal with the dreaded 2ww.

lol

bpxx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dear all

Apart from adding my name to the list of testers, I've not been posting on here, but have been reading the boards for the last 2 weeks. It's amazing how reading other peoples' experiences can really keep you sane during such an incredibly trying time so thank you all for the part you played in that!.....

First and foremost wanted to send   to those who have had BFNs the last few days...sending lots of   and    your way for the right result next time round.

We got a   this morning and still can't believe it (we actually took a picture of the test window on my phone to refer back to!). After 6 years of trying absolutely everything and never once achieving a BFP before now, it really does show that miracles can happen if you hang on in there....we are now of course very nervous that little one(s) stay put, but we're going to enjoy this time all we can and hope this positivity helps the process along.

A HUGE good luck to all testing in the very near future......

Em.x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow what a run OF BFP's! I'm getting really impatient with the 2WW now. Wish I could go to bed and wake up on Saturday! Hope I'll be sharing some good news soon.

To all those with BFN's 

Emma.b x


----------



## CEL (May 18, 2009)

Em - That's great news CONGRATULATIONS on your    . I did the same thing - took a photos of the results on my mobile. And DH even took out his proper camera and took a professional photo of it!!! Thinking of framing it!!
All feels quite surreal eh? On one hand want to shout it from the roof tops - on the other,so scared at how early it all is. x


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd say hi. Not really been on FF since I was ttc years ago. We had IVF and it worked, so now have a gorgeous little boy who's 18 months old now.  We've just had ICSI and had 2 embryos put back on Thursday. My test date is 8th October, so fingers crossed it works 1st time again.

Funny you said about taking a photo of your positive test. I've still got my positive test from when the IVF worked a few years ago. Still in my bedside cabinet for me to look at every now and again!!!

I'm a bit worried as I've been having some stomach cramps since yesterday morning - is this normal - I can't remember from last time, although my sister in law thinks I did have them last time.

My main problem is trying not to pick Thomas up too much.  It's been fine since Thursday as had my mum around on Thiursday and Friday to help and then DH all weekend.  Tomorrow there will be no avoiding it as Thomas has a nap midday and there wont be anyone else about to lift him in and out of his cot.  Saying that, the embryologist put my mind to rest a bit by saying that lifting him isn't actually that bad - so long as he doesn't jump all over my tummy we should be okay.

Spooky thing is that he climbed up to sit on my lap earlier this evening and pointed at my tummy and said baby. Me and DH were just staring at him shocked - how can he possibly know there are embryos there  ANd it was definately the word baby he was saying  as he has a soft baby he has to cuddle at night and calls it baby quite clearly.

Ho hum, enough talking about Thomas!!!!  Good luck to all of you testing soon.

Katy x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I have been really naughty and    tested this morning I am 9dpt and had a 3 day embie transfer. I got a bfn as expected is it just too early or it is all over?? I used a early test brought from the internet  .  I wish i never tested now as i feel miserable, although i am gratefull for little girl. 

Any advice ? 

Havnt told hubby either !!!! I think he would be a sad I didnt include him, I just was going to suprise him with a bfp!

Last time as i had ohss I was tested early and got bfp but it was twins so i suppose double the hormones and this was confirmed by a blood test. 

I am just having a couple of twinges, hot flushes and a few moody's but that quite normal for me.


Congrats to all those BFP's and   to all bfn keep


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Re Katy's story...
Wow, that sends goosebumps!! The exact same thing happened to my friend when she fell pregnant! Her little boy of about the same age as yours constantly kept pointing to her tum and saying thats my sister in there, from only a couple of weeks! How did he know? He kept calling her Sophie! Weirdly enough my friend has a baby girl about a month ago. 
Kiddies are very clever!! xxxx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi all 

Can you please add me to the list I will be testing 11 October am 1 day into my 2ww!

Lots of love and baby dust & positive vibes 

kiki
xx


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all

Feeling very blue and sad today as started bleeding this morning - had 2 3day embies put in 9 days ago and was really hoping I would have longer of being positive and hopeful before period started      Got v upset this am and sobbed on DH and now at work trying to concentrate but its really hard! Feel like last week of eating the right foods, listening to cd, being positive and hopeful was all just a huge farce and I should never have got my hopes up. 
Test date not until 6th Oct but am expecting to have had AF by then


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys.

New to this board! 

I am into the 2 week wait now, ET was on 26th so day two into the wait. This is our first cycle of IVF!

Not to sure what type of things to do or not to do in the 2ww!


Good luck to everyone! xxxx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Claire, I'm a Claire too! 

I'm a week in - and I recommend that you just enjoy the 2ww, as you spend the whole time thinking "I might be pregnant right now!" Which is great, and much better than toruting yourselfd with pregnancy tests. If you get a negative it's not conclusive so you tirture yourself, if you get a positive it could just be the remains of the hcg so you torture yourself. 

Other than that, don't have any caffeine; no or very little alcohol and avoid anything that might give you food poisoning (undercooked meat, handling animal poo with bare hands etc). 

Do take your folic and eat a few basil nuts a da as these build up your womb lining.

Hope that helps!


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm going to be testing on Friday (2nd Oct). Really nervous and scared!!
I am now 11 days post transfer, and have been having a few cramps!... Was wondering if any of you guys are/had experienced this... is it normal??

Almo


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Bettanyb,


so sorry to hear you started bleeding   . I know how you feel i am currently in  and also started bleeding. My OTD is on Thursday and i just know its gonna be bad news. All I can say is Hun try and stay strong it still could be implantation bleeding, everyone on here has told me last week to be positive and i want you to do the same.

sending you lots of    

love Nicole x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello 2ww ladies 

*Gerbina ~ *So sorry you have started bleeding  As if the 2ww isnt bad enough... But hang in there sweetie

*Driver225 ~ *Sorry sweetie    

*clc_girly ~ *Thas fab news about pregnant 2-3!!! Maybe twins?? Goodl luck and have a healthy pregnancy.

*Katlou ~ *I am very sorry for you BFN, it does get easier in time. Trust me I have been there!! Good luck with your little frosties.

*chinup07 ~*  on your pregnancy, have a healthy one!!!

*smiley4 ~* Welcome to the 2ww board. Good luck with the 2ww and I hope it great news on the 8th!

*dreamer100 ~ *Naughty naughty!!!! Step away from the tests hun. Good luck!

*pussens2 ~ *Welcome, and you care all added to the list. Good luck with your 2ww.

*bettanyb ~ *I am very sorry you started bleeding.   Hang in there.

*Claire7 ~ *Welcome and good luck with your 2ww.

*almo ~ *Good luck with your 2ww!! I had terrible cramps in my 2ww and got a BFP... Take a look at this.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Take care everyone!! 
         

Natalie xxx


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Nicole thank you so much for your message, have had rotten afternoon at work trying to hold it all together in front of kids. Am so sorry you've started bleeding too  It is such rubbish isnt it? 

I was under the impression that implantation bleeding if it happened happened earlier so hadnt thought of that. Am trying to stay positive but it feels so like a regular period that I think that is what it is. 

         back for you - crossing fingers that your test on Thursday is positive!!      

Was quite enjoying the 2WW and getting to think I may even be pregnant for first time so very gutted this has happened at start of 2nd week


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Im also in my murderous 2ww, please could I be added on? This is my first ever cycle and everything has gone well so far but Im being so pessimistic, think its def not going to happen etc. OTD is on friday and im terrified to be tested. My dh is so optimistic and keeps planning ahead, paying off visa's etc. Im worried that he going to be very upset if we get a bfn because he is so wanting to be a dad.


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all

Could you add me to the list please. My e/c was on 18/9/09 and e/t 21/9/09. I am due to test on 6/10/09. Very nervous, its my 2nd round of IVF. Our 1st attempt ended in a failed "chemical" pregnancy. 

Thanks xxx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

bettanyb,

thank you so much. YES IT IS RUBBISH!!!  i feel   .
remember though everyone is different and you still could be pg, don't give up hun! 

skybreeze,

thanks hun i am hanging in there oh god i am so hanging you wont believe it, oh dear i think i am loosing it as well though, sorry        

lots of love to everyone

Nicole xx


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks skybreeze - am doing best to hang in! Nicole - I am trying to channel your positivity now        

Hi duchess - hope you get your BFP on friday! Your DH sounds like mine  He is so keen for a baby too - I use him to try and focus my positive energy as he is definitly the optimistic half of the relationship  

Love and       for all fellow 2WWers! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sedgwick (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

I am also on my 2ww .. had ET on my hubbys birthday and test on my b-day!!! (4th Oct)  I have had stomach cramps and swollen, but after reading what everyone else is experiencing, this seems quite normal.  Bit confused .. do the clexane injections etc stop you for coming on .. or would you come on when you normally would if it hasn't worked, this is my first cycle!! ....wishing everyone the best of luck!!

xx


----------



## mcknoc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well I finally got a  

Good everyone else


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I got a BFP today too 
Yippeeeeeee!
well done Mcknoc!

xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey all,
Not been here for a year but am hopefully going to be having EC later this week or early next week.  Had a rubbish day with very insensitive colleague but trying to keep my chin up.  Congrats McKnoc and Lucyloo on your BFPs.  Hoping it's going to be 3rd time lucky for us.
LLxx


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Sadly it's a BFN for me! Susie


----------



## Tutenkhamoun (Aug 26, 2009)

im so sorry joeyblue  
so much love and support to you darling girl and your DH    
Tutu
xxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Lizzie,

I am taking humira and testing 5th October  

Tutu
xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Susie -   so sorry to read your result


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Driver*...just saw your signature hun (did you mean Sept?)...I'm so so sorry hun, it looked so promising and completely empathise with what you must be going through...having the HCG jabs in 2ww just adds to the confusion doesn't it   Not sure what your next steps are but wishing you luck whatever you do  

Sorry to see some other BFNs too  

...but congratulations to the BFPs...it's lovely to see some good news  

Take care ladies
Natasha xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

*duchess72 ~ *Good luck with your 2ww! 

*jato1977 ~ *Lizzy has added you to the list. Good luck in your 2ww! 

*gerbinia ~ *How are you today?? 

*sedgwick ~ *Welcome to the thread! Good luck with your 2ww, ask anything you like hun thats what we are here for. 

*mcknoc ~ *      Congratulations have a very healthy pregnancy!

*lucyloo12 ~ *     Congratz to you too sweetie... Have a beautiful pregnancy!!

*Lolalocks ~ * Welcome hun, good luck with EC later this week 

*Susie1 ~ *Oh hun I didnt relise you were trying again.. My thoughts are with you 

*Tutenkhamoun ~ *Hi hun, Are you having IVF? Or just humira treatment at the moment? I dont want to add you to the list until I have it right  SO just let me know.

*DRIVER225 ~ *     

Any updates just shout!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Natalie,

Just Humira at the moment and TTC naturally....

Thank you


----------



## ichimo (Apr 22, 2009)

LizzyM said:


> New home for September and October 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## ichimo (Apr 22, 2009)

I am testing on 4 October....if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello

Please may I join you all in the dreaded 2WW?!! I am doing my 3rd round of IVF and I have 2 lovely little embies on board. OTD is 10th October. I am just praying they stay with us!    I am trying to stay chilled about the 2WW but I know I normally end up going out of my mind with insane thoughts of has it, hasn't it?!

Good Luck to you all  

Lil x


----------



## Trinity22 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can I join too please?

I am on day 11 of my 2WW (Day 6 after day 5 transfer)  I had two lovely blasts tranferred last Wednesday.  I was doing well with my PMA until Sunday when I had PMT and AF cramps and lower back pain.  This is exactly what happened with my last IVF - AF pain from about Day9, so I can't help but thinking it hasn't worked again.    Am feeling a bit better today with no AF pains so far, but funny sharp stabby pains instead.  Trying to think that it's my embies snuggling in tight  

OTD is 2nd October so not too long to wait now!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Flipper2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Not sure I am writing this in the right place, have only posted on the main board once and didn't get much of a response so have kept it to just reading other's messages.

Anyhow I had ET on 21st Sept and am due to do HPT this saturday... it is a strange time for sure but to add pressure to the situ I have experienced heavy cramping pains in lower abdomen for 4 days now, last night had pink/brown spotting and then all of today red bleeding (but only when I wipe), have spent hours looking at other people's posts and have come to the conlcusion that it could mean either implantation bleeding or AF. trying to stay positive and hold on until the HPT for the answer.. so just about 65 hours to go YIKES!  

Good luck to everyone else testing this week.
xx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Philippa anbd Trinity, just hang in there.

Ichimo - we are testing on the same day!


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Skybreeze,

I don't know i stopped watching tv now cause i seem to cry at absolutely everyting that is sad on there  .

only tomorrow and then it's off to Leeds for OTD, I don't want to go.
Can you please blow be some bubbles

thank you and love to you all 

Nicole xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

a big thank you to all of you for all the lovely bubbles, got tears in my eyes again  

lots of        for you all

love nicole xx


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Nicole - Hope it goes well on OTD, will be thinking of you!!   

I'm still bleeding sadly so am feeling all positivity drain away I'm afraid - still a full week to go till the 2WW, how can time pass so slowly! 

xxxxxxxx to all


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

bettanyb

me too. It is a bit odd though this AF is different i have a lot of pink blood but would normally have dark red. Sorry i know its not nice. 
think deep deep down somewhere i still a have tiny bit of hope. Not doing a pg test though  .

anyway i am sending you lots and lots of         

nicole xx


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Just wondered if anyone has had stomach pains followed by diarrheah while on 2ww. Ive been like this on and off today although ive been a little constipated over tha last few days until today (obviously!). Also got sore and tender boobs but on the plus size they seem to be bigger (which my dh happily pointed out to me!) OTD on friday but itching to test tomorrow feel I may as well use the one I bought (thats my excuse anyway!)

Congrats to all you lucky people with bfp's
I'm very sorry to the ladies with bfn's 
Carolinex


----------



## bubbles_k88 (Jun 26, 2009)

i got a   

i didnt get any bleeding at all-nothing to indicate implantation so i was a little worried that i wasnt preg! but to my suprise this morning- it worked    

i had a little dizziness and alot of cramps during the 2ww and lower back pain.
sorry to the bfn

good luck to all that are on the 2ww xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulatins bubbles . Xxxx
Could someone let me know if hummas is ok on 2ww . I have been eating it but read someone it may not be good for u x x


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi All,
Congratulations Bubbles thats great news! 
I tested this morning using a clearblue digi test and it said preg 1-2 my OTD is on friday. Head is spinning and nearly decapitated myself running up upstairs to tell dh! I tested on sunday (stupidly I know) and the test was negative so I guess that all the hcg is out of my system so im hoping that the test today is right. Im already getting suspicious though!! Any thoughts on this?

thanks
Carolinex


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Caroline and Bubbles        

Hi guys, I'm day 14 post EC and due to test Saturday. I had AF pains day8 to day 10 but none since. This morning I have had a small amount of brown discharge. Do you think it's too late to be an implantation bleed and that AF is on it's way. Really don't feel like I have a period coming. 

Thanks for any advice. Feeling a bit down today.

Emma.b x


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi emma,
Do you normally have a brown discharge when you are starting your AC or is this different 
? Ive had no implantation bleeding atall as yet and im 13 days pc but everyone is different especially if you are taking crinone during 2ww so it can be difficult making comparisons. Thanks for the congrats its still early days yet and I wont believe it till Its official on friday!

Carolinex


----------



## Flipper2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well the bleeding seems to have got worse so am now going in for a blood test tomorrow at the clinic... I so desperately wanted to do my own test  so that I could find out myself, there is something strange being told something so personal by a stranger, not to mention how i will react emotionally to the news.  I know at the end of the day the most important thing is that it's positive...and to make matters worse my DH has to work and can't get out of it.  Hoping my mum can come with me.   I am so worried and can't stop feeling the worse and crying at the slightest thought of it....  

(Sorry Liz should have clarified this in my last post) ICSI - this is my first attempt! 
(p.s - anyone know why I can't use the smiley faces, they turn into dots and colons! I am on a mac, maybe that's the problem?)


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

hi phillipa good luck tomorrow with your test. will be thinking of you. i  am also on a mac and cant get any of the smiley faces. !! 
xxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Caroline- No I've never had brown discharge before. I've just been really naughty and tested  Still none the wiser, used a clear blue test (not digital). Thought I could see a faint cross symbol in the window but could have been eyes playing tricks. Wasn't first wee of the day either. Going to buy a clear blue digital and wait til Saturday now.....promise!!. 

Phillippa- Good luck tomorrow. 


Laura


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh well, I'm afraid I just couldn't stand it and tested today....  Yes, I did it early as by my calculations I should be due 15 days after my HCG injection which would be Saturday and today being Wednesday. I used one of the first response super early tests so I'm guessing it's right. 
Feeling really gutted now, I feel time is running out rapidly for me, nearly 42 and hubby is 45.
Also really down as my weight seems to be going haywire as well! I measured my waist to realise I'd expanded by 2" in 2 weeks! If this carries on I'll be enormous. (half way there already!) Should be being good and dieting and exercising but all I really want to do is comfort eat!
My name wasn't added to the list at the beginning so just as well I suppose!  
Sorry, being very miserable! 
Congrats to those with a   comiserations to those who didn't


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to read your post Saragh, I hope it's just that you've tested too early. I think I'm BFN as well but going to try not to test again til Saturday.


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

wishing you luck saragh



hi emma how are you. this dreaded 2ww is sending me insane. i was feeling ok but this changes every 24 hours
xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Laura, I am really going round the  . Was starting to think this could be the one until today. Hoping to feel normal again tomorrow and that the  doesn't rear her ugly head. When is test day for you. Sending you lots of  
Emma x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

me to. test day is monday 5/10. which will be 14pec.   i had 2 blastocysts transferred on saturday. when did you have your ec and et 
wishing you lots of luck hun. i am trying to keep busy but every little twinge sends me loopy 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

How long is normal to have AF after ET if it hasn't worked? Should I be hopeful because it hasn't arrived? Does AF often come before testing day?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Honeywitch said:


> How long is normal to have AF after ET if it hasn't worked? Should I be hopeful because it hasn't arrived? Does AF often come before testing day?


Hi

The progesterone support that you're on can hold back/delay bleeding. Some women may get some spotting/bleeding before test day and it can result in a BFN or a BFP....some women may get no bleeding at all through 2ww and can result in BFN or BFP. Even if sadly BFN, some women won't get bleeding until they stop the progesterone support...and some may not get a bleed for up to 6 weeks or so.

We're all different and there's no way of knowing if BFN or BFP until you test.

Try to stay positive though...and fingers crossed no AF for the next 8 months  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi ladies  

well bad news on our front AF arrived with a bang last night    phoned clinic this morning to tell them so they advised me to do a test which was    and then to phone them back. so ive also had to send them off a sample as well just to confirm it. dont know how im feeling to be honest think it will take few days for it to sink in. had to leave work early so now just lying on sofa drinking tea and eating so much crap i feel ill    weve decided to take break for few months and try to have a normal life without injections, scans, dissapointments etc and get ready to go again maybe after christmas!!!

might lay low for day or two ladies but ill be thinkin of you all and sending you all    and    

jules xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

jules -   sorry the witch arrived and you ahve tested negative, look after yourselves and it sounds like you have a good plan to me (it must be cos that's what we are doing  )


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Girl's

its OTD for me tomorrow AF is nearly finished with which i am more than happy about.
I am feeling better today but i know it will be a crap day tomorrow having to hear it officially.
Can you please keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow. Thank you all for being so nice.

Bettanbyb - how you keeping up Hun?  

Congrats to everyone who has had some good news -  

keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who is still in the middle of  

love Nicole xx


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if I could join you? Our OTD is monday 5th Oct. I had a 5 day blastocyst transfered a week last monday with 6 blastocyst left to freeze. Keep trying to keep positive at the moment, and praying for that BFP . Not feeling any different at the moment, no symptoms or anything yet but I believe this is normal so early on, I am on another thread also 'Cycle Buddies Aug/Sept and the support is amazing    Just keep dreaming if that BFP on Monday, it just takes over everything!!!

Congratulations to all you who have BFP's, and big   to those who havent xxx

And those in 2ww like me... We can do it!!!

Just been reading through your stories, keep up those positive thoughts everyone, and dont give up xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all 

Can i join!!!  I am now on my 2ww even though it was slightly less for me due to having a blasto.  Anyway my test day is October the 9th.  Thank you

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Coweyes

How are you feeling? My test date is the same...9th of Oct. I am excited, this week hasn't been to bad. a week tomorrow since EC and i can't believe how fast it has went in!

xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Clare

Feeling ok so far, just try not to think about it all to deaply.  I am sure i will be terrified next week, to be honest i do feel scared when i think about what either outcomes could mean.  October the 9th feels yrs away lol.

Where did you have your treatment?  I had one blast put back in how about you? x x x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah i am the same. When i think about it, i get nervous. lol. Next week will be a completely different story.

We had our treatment at a place in glasgow called GCRM. They are so amazing, better than i could have ever hoped for.
We only transfered one embryo back in, as they found out we had a problem with the sperm penetrating through the egg. Didn't know this till EC.  So will do ICSI next time round.  I am nervous as it is only around about a 35% chance with this one, but fingers crossed.

A blast has a much higher success rate tho eh?!  Good luck! xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you good luck to you 2


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Well AF arrived with a bang this morning     Was trying to kid myself/hope that the spotting earlier this week was just that but it wasnt it was classic early AF symptoms and it has now arrived fully. Very sad - really wish it had held off a bit so I could have enjoyed the 2ww PUPO feeling longer and feeling a bit desperate about the thought of it never working. I know thats just panic at this BFN but it may take me a while to refind my positivity  

Just had hot bubble bath and sipping first glass of wine in weeks and comfort eating like mad on the sofa! Jooles I am so with you on the eating crap thing! I feel crap and so am just eating rubbish which shouldnt really do but hey - 

Nicole have everything crossed for you tomorrow morning hun!  xx 

Ladies with BFP - Congratulations!! 

Other BFNers      - a box of Toffifee and some Pinot Grigio and rose scented bubble bath in no way actually helps I am finding but marginally making me feel less totally rubbish xxxxx


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

can you add me to the list please? 

i had 5 day blasts transferred yesterday and my OTD is 13th oct ... am just trying to get thru the next 2 weeks somewhat sane  

jude


----------



## lillystar (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello

Could you add me too please. I had a five day blasty transferred Monday. OTD is Friday 9th.  

My tummy has been quite tender since EC so quite difficult to decipher symptoms I have started to get a smattering of tiny pimples?! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting. 

LS x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

its OTD and a BFN  

Good luck to all in the 2WW, sending you


----------



## lyndy lou (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

I wasn't on your list but have had a BFN today with arrival of AF! OTD was to be tomorrow. Gutted as this was my second attempt at ICSI. Everything went fine and 2 lovely embies were implanted, but unfortunately didn't stick. I have a free NHS cycle still to come and this will hopefully be in Jan/Feb next year so not too long to wait.

Good luck to everyone else on their 2WW 

LL


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your negative result Lyndy lou x x 

Could you please add me to the list i have had one blasto put back in and my test date is Oct 9th x x


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi everyone  

Can I please join you. I'm on day 2 of my 2ww - still sane thankfully. 
I had one 2-cell embie put in yesterday and my OTD is 16th Oct. Can't believe they have given me 16 days to wait - I thought it was normally 14 days after the EC?? I'm sure to test early 

Did an HCG injection last night and got another tomorrow. Got sore boobies from the drugs, but apart from that am feeling OK. Got just over a week off work, so will be going scatty soon no doubt  

Chickypee xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Chickypee - you have probably been given a longer wait as you are using HCG for support, I posted last week some info on how long it takes to leave your system so make sure you check that out if you are going to test earlier than they advise. Or if you want to do the mth yourself start on the date of your first HCG and half the quantity ever 33 hrs (adding on the value of the booster HCG's as you go on the right dates.) Good luck


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Driver225 - So sorry to read about your BFN. 

Your tx sounds scarily like mine. Me high FSH, 2 mature eggs collected, 1 fertilised and a 2-cell embie put back in. Also read that you were at Jimmy's - me too!! How did you find them?

xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

chickypee said:


> How did you find them?


can I just say that I won't be going there for try no.3, I found them nice but inflexible and not prepared to listen....
I would say your are my twin, but    that you will get the right result.


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah Driver 225. I wouldn't go back either. Found I was just on a very busy production line, didn't get much explanations or info from them, felt I was rushed in and out every appt. 
Was at LGI for my first ICSI - they were really good.

xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

chickypee said:


> Was at LGI for my first ICSI - they were really good.


OMG you are my twin  My lining was [email protected] this cycle (I bled virtually all the way through stims) and they wouldn't even prescribe me anything to thicken it up so don't think my poor embryo stood a chance..... good luck and please PM to let me know how you do as I might lose touch on here now my 2WW is over    Come and join us on the LGI (includes people at Jimmy's) or Yorkshire girls threads.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good morning Ladies (well just!)

Welcome to all you newbies... Good luck in you 2ww, I hope you all have good news for us soon. I have added you all to the list, if any of its worng just let me know.

*bettanyb ~ *I am so sorry hun.  Hope you enjoyed your wine and hot bath, it will be hard for a while hun... But it does get easier in time. Here if you need anything.

*Dreamer100 ~ *    Oh hun, I'm sorry, take care of yourself.

*lyndy lou ~ * Sorry sweetie, but its fab you have another NHS cycle.. Takes a bit of pressure off. Take care and good luck with your next cycle. 

Love to all
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209539.0 new home ladies


----------

